# Help Me Identify This Bag!



## mdelk

Hi.  Can someone please help me with the color of a Nikki hobo. The seller I bought it from was uncertain of the color.  The hardware is gold, so I do not think it's the espresso.  I checked with RM.com and they said they had the color eggplant last season.  I think it's too dark to be the wine color.

Thanks so much to anyone that can help.


----------



## mockinglee

Does it have a purplish tone? Looks like it might be eggplant.  Only other possibility I can think of would be glazed espresso, which does come in gold hardware.


----------



## mdelk

Yes, it does have a purplish tone ... well maybe more of a "wine" color ...   I was told the glazed espresso had silver hardware, so that's why I didn't think it was that color.  Thank you so much for replying though.


----------



## mdelk

I spelled Nikki wrong on my thread.  Oops.


----------



## jmorris027

The espresso has silver hardware, but the glazed espresso has gold.  It looks like either glazed espresso or eggplant to me.  The glazed espresso is slightly more "wine" colored tint than espresso.


----------



## itzme

This looks like Eggplant to me.  It reminds me so much of the "berry-juice" color on HitchcockBlonde's new (and gorgeous) Eggplant MA.  Tou can try to hop over to her thread and take a look at her thread to compare.


----------



## bleujey

hrm... i think its glz espresso... b/c i didn't think eggplant was so glossy-


----------



## balihai88

I think I remember seeing this auction....sorry I can't help to identify the actual color, but I think whatever it is, it's a gorgeous bag! What color are you looking for?


----------



## mdelk

Thanks to all who tried to help me with the color.  I am pretty sure now that it's the glazed espresso.  I wanted the wine color at first, but felt that would have been too intense ... but, couldn't find it anyway.

Now, I'm stalking a few of the new 2008 RM handbags.  

I totally love this site -- everyone is so helpful & informative!  THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## mdelk

Did you see this auction on EBAY?  I was leary at first buying it on EBAY, but was pretty sure it was authentic (the seller gave a 1,000 percent guarantee it was authentic and she had 100% feedback).  I love the bag and it was worth every penny!


----------



## GUNG

Im pretty sure this is glazed espresso


----------



## yvalenz

I've had this bag for a while and have never used it. (I know - ).

Please help identify this color: Is it Glazed Espresso? Mocha? ???
The first pic is with flash, the other is in natural light.
Thanks!


----------



## starryviolet

i think the mocha is supposed to be lighter and closer to a true brown.


----------



## RaeBelle

I think it's Glazed Espresso.  But I'm not an expert.


----------



## sfpursegirl

yva, i think it's glazed espresso too.  it's gorgeous!  where did you buy it and when did you purchase (since we all want a bag like this w/ tassles and can not get it) online?


----------



## bellabird

3rd vote for glazed espresso. Gung would know the color.


----------



## mockinglee

Here are pics of mocha (left) and glazed espresso (right) from Revolve. Gl. espresso has reddish undertones. If you bag is more of a regular brown then it's mocha.


----------



## yvalenz

Oh pooper! It's really hard to tell - it's definintely darker than the picture of the Mocha, but I don't really see the redness in the second picture. 

UGH! 

Where's GUNG?


----------



## yvalenz

^ Gung Confirmed - it's Mocha!

Uh, for those watching, it's been updated!


----------



## daphodill84

Wow... that's a difficult one.  Can't wait to hear what colour that is.


----------



## Geminiz06

I think it is Mocha. But whatever it is...It's gorgeous


----------



## littlerock

IT'S DEF MOCHA!! Glazed Espresso has lots of texture.. This is is the Mocha and while it is very Glossy it doesn't have a thick glaze like the G. Espresso has. 

Mocha is a very deep brown, no light whatsoever. It's a gorgeous color imo!!


----------



## yvalenz

Thanks everyone! It's Mocha.


----------



## janechin76

YOu have a gorgeous bag there,  however did you resist the temptation to use it...


----------



## littlerock

Hi ladies.. I thought I start a thread so everyone had a place to go if they needed help identifying a color/ style/ lining etc..

Forgive me if this thread is already started but I haven't been able to find one. 

I'll start:

Here a bag on ebay that appears to have both old & new hardware. I'm guessing that one picture is borrowed or something but what struck me as odd is that in the very first picture you can't see any type of zipper pull.. No tassels.. no zipper pull.. nada!! What is up with this bag ladies??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rebecca-Minkoff...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tatertot

I think it is a glazed emerald with the new hardware. If you look to the far right at the end of the zipper you can barely see the large gold pull though it is really hard to tell without bigger pics.


----------



## redskater

maybe it was just a sample and that's why they left the tassles off.  I've got a sample sale bag (I think) that has both silver and gold hardware.


----------



## littlerock

tatertot said:


> I think it is a glazed emerald with the new hardware. If you look to the far right at the end of the zipper you can barely see the large gold pull though it is really hard to tell without bigger pics.



So do you think all the pictures of the old hardware are just pics of a different bag? You can clearly see the side pictures and it has old hardware.. so im still a bit confused. I should probably ask.

I am guessing that this bag is truley a sample as it appears to have a mix of old & new hardware..

It has all old hardware except a new zipper pull but it also has the newer black & white pattern lining..
I just find it weird that you can't see any kind of zipper pull in the frontal picture!


----------



## lawgirl07

Yes, I think there is some discussion regarding this one in the post deals thread.  The general consensus is that this is truly a sample.  That is rather odd about the lack of tassle though.  If you're interested, I'd contact the seller about that.


----------



## Melissa Ann

On the left side in the first pic, you can see the new hardware, large square clip.  The other side is the plain clip.  (Sample or quality control issue?  I don't know, maybe some were made with one of each clip, or maybe they just made a bunch with what they had for the sale, it was pretty crazy down there.)  There probably is a zipper pull under that flap, you should ask tho.  It looks like it is pushed up under it.

I would just ask about each of these things and if you still like it...buy it!  

As a "new model" is would not have tassels I would presume.


----------



## Desi

This bag is the dark green that RM had i think on Friday at the Sample Sale. It was truly a sample- the color never went into production. We just know the color as dark green, and its not the emerald because it is really close to black. Here is a pic that DEE emailed to me as i was definitely contemplating this bag...


----------



## Trayler

I purchased this RM MAB from ebay and I just received the bag today.The seller seemed so nice and willing to answer all my questions.The bag was said to have been used twice...it looks worn.
My main question is did RM ever make"naked" tassels and did she attach tassels to YKK zippers?
Also the REBECCA MINKOFF nameplate on the inside of the bag is silver,I've only seen gold ones so I'm not sure.Could someone check this out for me?Thanks.


----------



## lilac0485

I have a silver nameplate in my bag with silver hardware.  So that should be ok.


----------



## NicolesCloset

lilac0485 said:


> I have a silver nameplate in my bag with silver hardware. So that should be ok.


is it suppose to be silver with silver and brass with brass, or could it be mix and match? Im curious


----------



## lilac0485

Hi Tomifey,

What do you mean by "naked" tassels?  Also I'm not an expect on the older styles.  You might want to PM Gung, since she has a ton of the older bags.  But from looking through the MAB/MAM pictures thread, it looks like the tassels should be connected to the rings and not a YYK zipper pull.  Could this be a sample?


----------



## Trayler

lilac0485 said:


> Hi Tomifey,
> 
> What do you mean by "naked" tassels? Also I'm not an expect on the older styles. You might want to PM Gung, since she has a ton of the older bags. But from looking through the MAB/MAM pictures thread, it looks like the tassels should be connected to the rings and not a YYK zipper pull. Could this be a sample?


I'm sorry for my poor explanation...yes,by naked tassels I meant not attached to rings...also wondering about the tassels attached to the YKK zipper.


----------



## Trayler

I found this picture(Navy MAM) and the tassels are not attached to rings but what about the YKK zipper? It is driving me nuts thinking she modified the bag and tried to hand it off to me in an almost new condition


----------



## littlerock

Yes.. the older tassels were skinny and plain (no rings on the end).. I'm assuming that is what you mean by "naked".. This bag is from a very early season I think.. As for the brass hardware and silver nameplate -- that is just weird. No idea what to say about that unless this person got it at a ss and then it would actually make sense!


----------



## Trayler

Per the name plate she says she bought the bag from shoprapunzels.com.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I am interested in this because i ordered one from funkylala.  How would the tassels look compared to the older version?  
Tomifey, I think the bag is beautiful, and if you got a great price thats fantastic.  However, if you are not totally happy with it you should tell the seller ,or sell it on ebay.  Gung can really help you out with this.  Maybe some of the other minkettes have the same bag and you can compare. Check the pics of mams and compare.


----------



## p3bbz

littlerock80 said:


> Hi ladies.. I thought I start a thread so everyone had a place to go if they needed help identifying a color/ style/ lining etc..
> 
> Forgive me if this thread is already started but I haven't been able to find one.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> Here a bag on ebay that appears to have both old & new hardware. I'm guessing that one picture is borrowed or something but what struck me as odd is that in the very first picture you can't see any type of zipper pull.. No tassels.. no zipper pull.. nada!! What is up with this bag ladies??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rebecca-Minkoff-Morning-After-Bag-in-Dark-Green_W0QQitemZ120263913569QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



hi Littlerock.. though the auction seems to have ended, the seller is a member of TPF. She mentioned her dark green MAB purchase in the Sample Sale thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rm-sample-sale-big-reveal-post-your-loot-293793-61.html


----------



## tatertot

tomifey said:


> I found this picture(Navy MAM) and the tassels are not attached to rings but what about the YKK zipper? It is driving me nuts thinking she modified the bag and tried to hand it off to me in an almost new condition



hi tomifey, here is a thread started by Gung that lists some of the different interiors and the years/seasons they are from. Maybe that can shed some light as to just what season it is from and maybe can give some hints to it's age http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rebecca-minkoff-bag-linings-reference-thread-271446.html


----------



## Trayler

NicolesCloset said:


> I am interested in this because i ordered one from funkylala. How would the tassels look compared to the older version?
> *Tomifey, I think the bag is beautiful*, and if you got a great price thats fantastic. However, if you are not totally happy with it you should tell the seller ,or sell it on ebay. *Gung can really help you out with this*. Maybe some of the other minkettes have the same bag and you can compare. Check the pics of mams and compare.


Thanks Nicole.Gung already clarified it for me...


tatertot said:


> hi tomifey, here is a thread started by Gung that lists some of the different interiors and the years/seasons they are from. Maybe that can shed some light as to just what season it is from and maybe can give some hints to it's age http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rebecca-minkoff-bag-linings-reference-thread-271446.html


Thanks Tater!!!


----------



## CivicGirl

It doesn't look like a bag per se... more like a portfolio of some sort?? Can anyone identify? I love it!

Credit: The pic was taken from a FabSugar posting about RM being at Luna Boston this weekend.


----------



## littlerock

Rendezvous clutch in cream patent.. it's lovely!


----------



## CivicGirl

Wow, it's a clutch? It's so big! Thank you littlerock!


----------



## pinkboudoir

I am new to RM too. Oh WOW...Rendezvous clutch is mighty huge!


----------



## pursegrl12

it's gigantic!!!! you can get it here though....

http://activeendeavors.com/product/1/2/6323/


----------



## starryviolet

^The dimensions are the same as the morning after bag and the clutch is bigger than the MAM.


----------



## lula_bernie

Wow!  I had no idea the clutch was that large!  Thanks for the pic, btw.

ETA: I don't know if I could deal with a clutch that large without a chain or strap, but it looks very nice...


----------



## kismet86

Okay so today I was sent the wrong bag by shopbop. I was supposed to get a Botkier bag - but instead they sent me this Rebecca Minkoff. Now it looks like a morning after bag - but the handles seem all wrong. So I was just wondering what you guys think it is.


----------



## baghag411

It's a Morning After Luxe!  Another Shopbop screw up. . .another Minkette had the same problem getting the wrong bag.  Sorry you didn't get the bag you ordered.  I personally don't like the style of this bag.


----------



## kismet86

Yeah, I agree - I really like Minkoff's other designs but this one will be sent back - the handles just seem weak.  At least they're giving me 25 bucks for their screw up.  Unfortunately the bag I ordered is completely sold out - so they screwed me out of that


----------



## Desi

Based on the lighting one pic looks noir and one navy luxe, but this looks like a Navy Luxe MAB Luxe.


----------



## pursekidd

Yup, this is a MAB Luxe.  I just got this in the Navy Luxe, and I really like it.  The handles aren't the greatest quality but I love that it easily fits over a winter coat (which I wear often since I live in Canada!).


----------



## kismet86

Thanks everyone for the IDs - it's definitely black - I think the flash on my camera just distorts color, lol


----------



## baghag411

Yeah, it does look Navy Luxe in some pictures


----------



## Loquita

Agreed:  it's a MAB Luxe in Navy Luxe...and while I am not much of a Navy Luxe person, I do like the style.  It's very comfortable!  

I am sorry about the bag mix-up, though.  The exact same thing just happened to me with a dress, and it is _very_ annoying.


----------



## shesnochill

Sorry about your mix up!!!


but I must admit, I do love ShopBop's apology cash, lol.


----------



## Cheryl24

OK, this is probably a long shot but I figured it doesn't hurt to try.

I'm new to loving RM bags and have started to regret passing up a gorgeous RM bag I saw a few months ago at Neiman Marcus Last Call.  I've searched this forum often to try to see if anyone owns this style or for any other info on it.  

It may end up becoming my HG bag since it's the first RM bag that made me go, *"Wow!"*  Why in the world did I pass on it?  And I won't even tell you the price...  It was low...

Anyway, all I can do is describe it as best as I remember. I'm hoping one of you wonderful ladies might be able to help me out!

I'm pretty sure it was a MAM. It was a combination of blue (the trim) and white (the body) leathers.  I *think* the blue leather was metallic.  I can't remember what lining it had but I'm pretty sure it was a b/w floral one.  It had tassels and silver hardware.

Ring any bells?


----------



## Cheryl24

Ohhh!  And I must thank *Tracy* for helping me find the appropriate thread to post my story/quest in...


----------



## Desi

luvpurses24 said:


> OK, this is probably a long shot but I figured it doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> I'm new to loving RM bags and have started to regret passing up a gorgeous RM bag I saw a few months ago at Neiman Marcus Last Call. I've searched this forum often to try to see if anyone owns this style or for any other info on it.
> 
> It may end up becoming my HG bag since it's the first RM bag that made me go, *"Wow!"* Why in the world did I pass on it? And I won't even tell you the price... It was low...
> 
> Anyway, all I can do is describe it as best as I remember. I'm hoping one of you wonderful ladies might be able to help me out!
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was a MAM. It was a combination of blue (the trim) and white (the body) leathers. I *think* the blue leather was metallic. I can't remember what lining it had but I'm pretty sure it was a b/w floral one. It had tassels and silver hardware.
> 
> Ring any bells?


 
Hmmm i'm trying to think! Its not ringing a bell though!


----------



## Tracy

luvpurses24 said:


> Ohhh!  And I must thank *Tracy* for helping me find the appropriate thread to post my story/quest in...



YW! it's not ringing any bells for me either.


----------



## littlerock

Me either.. LOL.

Metallic Blue trim w/ white body.. silver hardware? Hmm....


----------



## stillsearching

Didn't Stephanie Pratt have that bag?  I could have sworn I saw her with that combination (or something close) on the Hills? 

Maybe? Maybe I'm making that up?


----------



## Cheryl24

Ack!!  Maybe I'm hallucinating...LOL  Thanks for the help anyway everyone!  Maybe it was an NM exclusive?  Has there been such a thing?


----------



## Tracy

This is our database: http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn1/rmcrushes/

There are a few MAM's w/ contrasting leather but all are oposite of what you described--white trim not body. Maybe it got reversed in your memory? 

^^It's a GREAT resource, BTW!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^D'oh!  That's very possible at this point.  Thanks for the link Tracy!  I'll check it out!


----------



## Fashion1

I just bought a MAM in cream with patent from NM Last Call. It has the old hardware, long tassels, pebbled leather, and floral lining. I don't know much about the older RMs, so does anyone know what season this is from? I'm just curious, especially since it was in a department store... TIA!


----------



## Tracy

Is that patent leather and pebbled?


----------



## Fashion1

Tracy said:


> Is that patent leather and pebbled?



Thanks for moving my thread! I'm glad to know their is a dedicated thread for identifying bags. Yes, it is patent leather with pebbled leather...


----------



## Tracy

YW 
Hmmmm, I have no idea about your bag! Maybe someone else will!

Did you check the link a few posts up?


----------



## Desi

OK! I finally know what you are talking about! That is a REALLLYYYYYYYY old old bag. I think there may be VERY few of its kind! There is a pic of one on Rebecca's facebook album!



luvpurses24 said:


> OK, this is probably a long shot but I figured it doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> I'm new to loving RM bags and have started to regret passing up a gorgeous RM bag I saw a few months ago at Neiman Marcus Last Call.  I've searched this forum often to try to see if anyone owns this style or for any other info on it.
> 
> It may end up becoming my HG bag since it's the first RM bag that made me go, *"Wow!"*  Why in the world did I pass on it?  And I won't even tell you the price...  It was low...
> 
> Anyway, all I can do is describe it as best as I remember. I'm hoping one of you wonderful ladies might be able to help me out!
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was a MAM. It was a combination of blue (the trim) and white (the body) leathers.  I *think* the blue leather was metallic.  I can't remember what lining it had but I'm pretty sure it was a b/w floral one.  It had tassels and silver hardware.
> 
> Ring any bells?


----------



## Desi

Would you be able to post a few more pics for me please? Also, it may just be my eyes, but does this only have a patent TRIM, or is the whole bag patent? There were some cream/cream patent bags in 07/08 but weren't that huge, so they may have just a few of them floating around.



Fashion1 said:


> I just bought a MAM in cream with patent from NM Last Call. It has the old hardware, long tassels, pebbled leather, and floral lining. I don't know much about the older RMs, so does anyone know what season this is from? I'm just curious, especially since it was in a department store... TIA!


----------



## Cheryl24

Desi said:


> OK! I finally know what you are talking about! That is a REALLLYYYYYYYY old old bag. I think there may be VERY few of its kind! There is a pic of one on Rebecca's facebook album!



Get out!  Here I thought I had lost my mind and fabricated the whole memory.    Now I'm tormented all over again for not getting it!

Thanks for the info Desi! Do you know if I can see the pic on Rebecca's FB album?  I'm not on Facebook...:s


----------



## Fashion1

Desi said:


> Would you be able to post a few more pics for me please? Also, it may just be my eyes, but does this only have a patent TRIM, or is the whole bag patent? There were some cream/cream patent bags in 07/08 but weren't that huge, so they may have just a few of them floating around.


 
Sure. And yes, the patent is only on the trim, handles, and bottom of the bag. The rest is a creamy, pebbled leather. Sorry, the camera I have today isn't very good..


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Wow, that really is a gorgeous bag Fashion1.  I hope you can find out more about it!


----------



## Fashion1

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^Wow, that really is a gorgeous bag Fashion1. I hope you can find out more about it!


 
Thanks! The patent really pops and makes it unique... (and the long tassels )


----------



## Desi

Luv I'm on my phone right now but will post the pic tomorrow for u.

Fashion, that is indeed the cream/cream patent combo! It was made in green also for the gilt sale sometime last year. No special name for it. Veryyy pretty!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Aw Desi, you're such a sweetheart!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Just want to make sure...  Is this Cranberry?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Sure looks like it to me!


----------



## Cheryl24

Thanks scoobiesmomma...it's such a delicious color, I can't stand it!!


----------



## Desi

^^Yup thats a pic of Steph Pratts Cranberry MA!


----------



## Cheryl24

Desi said:


> ^^Yup thats a pic of Steph Pratts Cranberry MA!



Actually it's from the girl who blogged about seeing Stephanie Pratt at the Sample Sale.  According to the blogger, Stephanie bought the Sunshine, Tie-Dye, and Staw/Pepper MAMs there.  Here's the blog link w/ the gorgeous Cranberry MAM pic that she bought:

http://clothescocktailscalifornia.blogspot.com/2009/05/stephanie-pratt-sighting.html


----------



## Desi

^^Oh my bad! I usually "skim" over things, so i thought she was referring to that as being Steph's bag :shame:


----------



## gypsumrose

That's kinda cool that she (pseudo-celebrity) actually bought her own RMs.


----------



## Cheryl24

Desi said:


> ^^Oh my bad! I usually "skim" over things, so i thought she was referring to that as being Steph's bag :shame:



That's okay sweetie!! As much as Stephanie Pratt appears to love RM bags, she may have a Cranberry MAM too!!


----------



## sillykitty

I picked up my first RM from Nordstroms this week and I have no idea what color it is! The SA didn't know it, I was sure I could ID it by reading the color reference thread, but no luck. 

I could use you guys expertise to ID this for me!

In sunlight, closest to IRL













Indoor, looks darker and less shiny than IRL





Here's the tag in case that helps





TIA!!


----------



## ardj102

I think its *Lavender.* (??)

Btw, your MAM is gorgeous!!!!!! Congrats on ur first RM!!! your gonna love her bags and this subforum. everyone here is awesome.


----------



## aces styled

yes, definitely lavender.  and beautiful!  congrats!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Yep, I would agree! Looks like Lavender to me!


----------



## shesnochill

Yup! *Lavendar*! It says right there on the tag "LAVE"


----------



## Bibibabubi

What a beautiful colour! Looks like it's shimmering in the light!


----------



## littlerock

Yup Lavender 

On a second note, does everyone notice the beautiful finished handle seams?? Gorgeous!!


----------



## Attagirl

littlerock said:


> Yup Lavender
> 
> On a second note, does everyone notice the beautiful finished handle seams?? Gorgeous!!



I hadn't noticed.  That's a nice change.


----------



## sillykitty

Wow you guys are fast!!!

Ok...Lavender, would never have guessed that!  I was looking at the brown threads!!

Thanks you guys!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ Very Pretty!!  Congrats on your first RM!!


----------



## gr8ful1

I'm surprised the SA didn't know, when it says the name (or at least a good part of it) right on the tag.


----------



## dreamer637

which nords did u get it at? do they have other RM bags?


----------



## katelove477

What a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## sillykitty

xdreamer637x said:


> which nords did u get it at? do they have other RM bags?


 
I got it at the Brea, CA one. I first saw RM there about three weeks ago, I went back and purchased this one, and quite a few had sold.  I was back today and it looked like they got quite a few in...maybe a dozen?


----------



## dreamer637

sillykitty said:


> I got it at the Brea, CA one. I first saw RM there about three weeks ago, I went back and purchased this one, and quite a few had sold. I was back today and it looked like they got quite a few in...maybe a dozen?


 

do u know which styles they had?


----------



## sillykitty

I'm not super familiar with all the RM styles, but I know I saw a Rocker, a Nikki (not sure if it's Mini or Reg), They had a few MAM's and I saw a MAMM yesterday.


----------



## dreamer637

ohh. what color was the MM?


----------



## sillykitty

I'll be going by there today and take a look at what they have


----------



## sillykitty

The only MM was Papaya


----------



## mariabdc

From shopbop, just says METALLIC leather... TIA!


----------



## nawth21

bronze?


----------



## MAGJES

Looks like Steel - Silver Hardware


----------



## kdo

Looks like Steel to me, too!

Nice to see you here, Maria!


----------



## gr8ful1

If you click on the color swatch on the product page, the color steel comes up.


----------



## mariabdc

Thanks a bunch, ladies ...
Additional question: does this metallic leather wear off easily?
(Nice seeing you here as well, kdo!)


----------



## Desi

Yes it is definitely steel. I love RM's metallics. They are very durable and age nicely.


----------



## hbfashiongirl

I'm new to Rebecca Minkoff & I am not familar w/ the styles (I know this is a Morning after bag, but that's pretty much it). I was wondering what this bag is called? Thanks

(sorry for crappy cell-phone pic)


----------



## Desi

This is the noir quilted patent trio. 

Basically it has a noir (black) lambskin leather, which a quilted patent trim. Very pretty!


----------



## Desi

This also looks like the Morning After Mini to me. Its from Fall 2008!


----------



## featherie

Hi girls!

I've recently been lamenting my collection without a gray bag. So tonight I was bonanzling and came across this: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mamaof3boys/items/7430206

I know this is obviously a light gray leather, but is that its name? And what season is this from? It has the gray/white lining and long unfinished tassels with SILVER hardware. I snatched it up because $350 was an awesome deal anyway, but I'm just really curious.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Congrats!  That is a beautiful bag Faith!


----------



## aces styled

hi* featherie*-- I'm pretty sure that's from the most recent gilt sale.  congrats!  it's super pretty.


----------



## TaraP

I was looking at that one.... great bag... hope you like it when it arrives!


----------



## MAGJES

It looks almost like that awesome dove grey leather without the neon yellow trim....or sideral grey.  Either one - It's a great looking bag!!


----------



## featherie

MAGJES said:


> It looks almost like that awesome dove grey leather without the neon yellow trim....or sideral grey.  Either one - It's a great looking bag!!



I thought of the dove gray when I saw it, too. I wasn't sure though. Hmph... thanks Magjes!


----------



## libelle

I know its the gorgeous matinee, but does anybody know the COLOR?


----------



## Code Blue

That's a dusty matinee.


----------



## libelle

Thanks! Does the color look similar to pearl by any chance?

another pic:


----------



## jackiec

A girl had this amazing black MAM .... the leather almost had a crinkle quality ... and it has zippers on either end of the bag and tassles .... it was amazing! Any idea what this is called?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

black haze zip mam??


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

http://www.lunaboston.com/ProductInfo/RebeccaMinkoff/21027.aspx


----------



## jackiec

OMG that's it!! You girls are amazing! (but I can't afford full price!


----------



## pinkboudoir

Do check ebay/bonanzle etc coz every now & then, they POP out & some are pretty good prices. BTW the BH is amazingly GORGEOUS leather.


----------



## peppamint

I found this on eBay, and I was trying to figure out what color this was...

I'm definitely not an expert but I was thinking Bright Royal....? 

Thank you so much for your help! (Especially helping a RM newbie.... )

(PS: Is it just me, or is the bag two-tone: darker in the middle and brighter on the ends???)

This is the seller's pic


----------



## lvdreamer

peppamint said:


> I found this on eBay, and I was trying to figure out what color this was...
> 
> I'm definitely not an expert but I was thinking Bright Royal....?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! (Especially helping a RM newbie.... )
> 
> (PS: Is it just me, or is the bag two-tone: darker in the middle and brighter on the ends???)
> 
> This is the seller's pic


 
This bag is a two-tone Dream Bag.  The sparkly leather on the ends is called marine and the center leather is called cobalt [it's a different cobalt than the color that was used to make LB's exclusive cobalt bags].  Hope that this helps.


----------



## xlana

I've seen this bag IRL!! I found it in a cosigment store near where I live, and posted it up in the Deals and Steals thread. The patent is quite stiff, but the metallic marine leather is super soft. I also believe that the inside of the bag is the old cotton black and white paisley lining.

Pictures are deceiving, this bag is H-U-G-E. Below is the picture I took with my iPhone.


----------



## peppamint

^^
@lvdreamer: thanks so much!

@ xlana I was hoping that the bag was brighter b/c of camera flash, but it seems that your iphone pic is almost exactly the same as the seller pic....how bright is the color irl?


----------



## baggoddess

I am confused as to what color this bag is...are the handles black or navy? Is this bag called navy luxe or something else? Please help!


----------



## xlana

This looks like one of the combo MAMs. The quilted black is patent leather, and yes, the handles are the same black patent as well. And it does look like navy luxe to me from the pictures. This is one of the older bags with the gorgeous signature HW!!


----------



## umichgirl12

I just bought that one! The handles are black and patent, as xlana said.


----------



## ivysun

The navy luxe leather is lambskin.. the love love the combo.. but it is really hard to find now... I still remember we did see a picture by megs with a navy luxe combo with blue quilted leather trim.. I am still in search of that bag.. but I guess it never made into production.


----------



## umichgirl12

Hey, 
I was wrong, the handles are actually a really dark blue quilted leather trim. I just got mine earlier this afternoon, and it's navy luxe leather with really dark blue quilted patent trim and handles and signature hardware.


----------



## leothelnss

Hey ladies!
I cannot for the life of me remember what the name of this clutch is. Can you help me out please? Anyone know the retail on it?
Thanks!


----------



## thedseer

getaway clutch, i believe. not sure what it retailed for.


----------



## cooper1

Yup, it is the *Getaway clutch*. Super cute! There's one on Bonanzle right now. I also don't know what the original retail was, but this is *$250 OBO* and from a PF'er as well!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/TaraP/items/Rebecca_Minkoff__Getaway_Clutch


----------



## leothelnss

neat. Thanks ladies!
Good to see you cooper! Visit HH sometime


----------



## cooper1

leothelnss said:


> neat. Thanks ladies!
> Good to see you cooper! Visit HH sometime


 
Nice to see you over in these parts, *Leo*!
You are always so sweet!


----------



## sfrechette

I am about to buy this lovely MAM from platinum trunk and I would like to know what the color is. It is listed as burgundy, but I am not sure if that is the real color? it looks too dark. Please help!

http://www.platinumtrunk.com/designers/rebecca-minkoff/morning-after-mini-/prod_1184.html


----------



## rinkydinks

It looks like burgundy to me!


----------



## sfrechette

Is it? I have never seen Rm's Burgundy. Traditionally I thought burgundy had more purple in it than red. It looks like a super dark red. Oh well, feel free to move this post if needed sorry!


----------



## baghag411

It's Burgundy!


----------



## littlerock

Yup.. it's burgundy


----------



## ChaiLatte

It is definitely burgundy. I saw it at the ss and asked an RM employee what the name of the color was. The bag is out of stock though on that site  Hope you were able to get it!


----------



## sfrechette

Thanks everyone for your help.  I couldn't find any burgundy pics, lovely bag. It was $278.00 good deal too!  I think I got the last one!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Wow!  That is a great deal!  Congrats! Did you use a code or something?


----------



## MAGJES

Super Deal!!


----------



## sfrechette

Yeah 'holiday09' for extra 25%. They have a deep turquoise zip devote, with the code it's like $280 or something close to that.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Awesome!  I saw that code on the front page but it said it didn't work on sale items. I'm happy to hear it works!!  Congrats again sfrechette!


----------



## sfrechette

Thank you!  It said it didn't work on sale items? I didn't see that. It worked for me!


----------



## kelkirk

wow!  what a steal!!!  love that color.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Great Deal you scored! Burgundy is a gorgeous complex shade, very dark purple sometimes brown. That's Burgundy at the bottom. 







Top to bottom -  Plum, Wine & Burgundy​


----------



## sfrechette

Wow, looks amazing can't wait to get it! Thanks Pinkboudoir for the pics.


----------



## baghag411

Congratulations!  Excellent price!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Congrats!!  That is a stunning color on a stunning bag!!


----------



## baggoddess

Hi ladies,
Thanks for the help on the navy luxe. I got it and am in love with the navy color! I would love to post pics but I am still new to this and cant quit figure it out!  
Can you help me out on this one.  What is the canvas feel like?  Or what is the fabrication? http://ns2.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/RMIN-WY144_V1.jpg


----------



## knasarae

Magjes's DD has a red one.  She could tell you about it.


----------



## sfrechette

Just to let you all know, platinum trunk overnighted my bag! (wasn't expecting that)  AHHH the burgundy MAM. It is flippin amazing. I cannot even believe how much I love it!  I want to just hold and pet it! lol sorry I know :girlwhack: can't help it!  

The leather is amazing and the long unfinished tassels TDF. I am in


----------



## sarahcee

Can someone help me identify this color?


----------



## CivicGirl

^^I think brown bear?


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

^  No, I think that might be Olive . . it's hard to tell because of the lighting though.


----------



## royalwink

^ It looks like the Vintage Brown from a sample sale, I forget which, maybe Gilt? It's for sure brown though, but I don't know the exact name. Olive is very much a green with yellow, but the tonal variation does look similar.


----------



## baghag411

Looks like Distressed Brown. . . don't know if DB came with short finished tassels. . .


----------



## sarahcee

thanks for the suggestions everyone!  a couple of other girls said it might be a sample sale version of dark brown with different hardware and the addition of tassels.  Ill do a reveal and we'll see i guess.  if anyone else might know i'd be glad to hear!


----------



## nessie12

I just received my first MAM that some of you thought was Lapis. But it doesn't have the black & white floral lining - it's got the blue & white stripes. And it's more on the pebbly side and not smooth looking like Lapis. I'll try to take pictures of it tomorrow when there's daylight, but what colors could it be? It's a dark-ish matte, pebbly blue with short, finished tassels and new gold dogleash hardware with a blue & white striped lining...


----------



## mockinglee

^Nautical Blue maybe?


----------



## baghag411

Yep, probably Nautical Blue. . . can you post pictures so we can be sure?  



nessie12 said:


> I just received my first MAM that some of you thought was Lapis. But it doesn't have the black & white floral lining - it's got the blue & white stripes. And it's more on the pebbly side and not smooth looking like Lapis. I'll try to take pictures of it tomorrow when there's daylight, but what colors could it be? It's a dark-ish matte, pebbly blue with short, finished tassels and new gold dogleash hardware with a blue & white striped lining...


----------



## Desi

nessie12 said:


> I just received my first MAM that some of you thought was Lapis. But it doesn't have the black & white floral lining - it's got the blue & white stripes. And it's more on the pebbly side and not smooth looking like Lapis. I'll try to take pictures of it tomorrow when there's daylight, but what colors could it be? It's a dark-ish matte, pebbly blue with short, finished tassels and new gold dogleash hardware with a blue & white striped lining...


 
Agree with Mock and baghag, you probably got nautical blue 



sarahcee said:


> Can someone help me identify this color?


 
^^This is dark brown lambskin. The original came with signature hardware, but there are recuts of it with the "mixed hardware"..


----------



## baghag411

Ahhhhhhh. . . that's our Desi!!  Our Guru of Knowledge!!


----------



## klj

^^^ Right?! I was just thinking the same thing..she know's all!


----------



## mdlovesbags

When I bought this bag it was described as a "malibu MAB luxe."  I have not seen any others around here.  Anyone know the province?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

It is the yellow mab luxe


----------



## Code Blue

Sunshine?


----------



## mdlovesbags

Yes sunshine.  Does anyone know when they started/stopped making the mab luxes?  Was "malibu" a design offshoot?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

From what I have read it was just part of the cruise line she did for one season.  someone experienced would know for sure though.


----------



## mockinglee

^You are correct! The "Malibu" bags were for Cruise 2008, the season with all the rainbow tie-dye bags.


----------



## Desi

baghag411 said:


> Ahhhhhhh. . . that's our Desi!! Our Guru of Knowledge!!


 


klj said:


> ^^^ Right?! I was just thinking the same thing..she know's all!


 
Awww, , thanks ladies 




Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> From what I have read it was just part of the cruise line she did for one season. someone experienced would know for sure though.


 
 You and Mock are ON it! Malibu was the name for the Cruise 08 line, and the bag is a sunshine MAB luxe.


----------



## mdlovesbags

Thanks guys!   I have not seen too many of them around and wasn't sure why.


----------



## baghag411

So gorgeous!!  I love the Sunshine leather!!!!  Especially with the blue/creme striped lining.  Looks so clean and crisp!!


----------



## sarahcee

thanks desi!  i received it and it is definitely dark brown lambskin, got confused by the hardware though.



Desi said:


> Agree with Mock and baghag, you probably got nautical blue
> 
> 
> 
> ^^This is dark brown lambskin. The original came with signature hardware, but there are recuts of it with the "mixed hardware"..


----------



## kiki119

Hi Ladies
I usually hang out over the Miu Miu forum...

today i was shopping around a discount store in Toronto - Style Sense (like a DSW in the US) and Came across this beauty...

Morning After Bag with strap...

I got this bag for around $330 USD... do you think it is a good deal? what's its reg. retail?

what colour is it??

sorry for all the question - I don't know anything about minkoff at all! BUT I just love the MAB & MAC!!!!


----------



## Code Blue

It looks like Custom Yellow, which was a sample sale color.  Retail price for a MAB is $595.  I don't remember the sample sale price, but probably around $350?


----------



## MAGJES

^^^Exactly what I was going to say....

The MAMs on the online SS were $302.00.  I didn't price the MABs at the time ...somewhere around $335 maybe so I'm thinking the price you paid was fair.


----------



## piisku_h

Hi ladies! I was wondering if someone please could identify the white bag shown on the RM new SS10 collection video. The bag I mean is shown at timing 00.37. It´s laid on the grass - the white quite large looking bag. I´m in love with it and would give anything to have it  Tried to take a look but think I couldn´t find that particular style. I´m a new fan of RM so I´m not very familiar with the bags yet so please give me an advice...
Here´s the link to that video:
http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/handbags/spring10/


----------



## Blackbirdie

Is it the satchel with the studs on the front?  That is the Easy Rider Morning After Bag.


----------



## LillyChlo

Hi! I think the bag you like is the Easy Rider MAB Mini in white.  They have them for preorder at asteralice.com and will ship early April.  Here is the link:
http://www.asteralice.com/rebeccaminkoffeasyridermabmini-white.aspx


----------



## piisku_h

Hi! I´m so thankful to you both!! Yes, it´s got to be the Easy Rider bag - LillyChlo, thank you so much for the link! Now I´m going after that bag


----------



## LillyChlo

No problem!  It is a beauty!  I am waiting for the white easy rider devote  Good Luck to you!


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Does anyone know if this MAC is "black cat"?  I have a black cat darling and LOVE the leather.  Bloomys just says that it is "BLACK".  Is this the same as black cat?  

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=438767&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

THANKS


----------



## xlana

^^
I don't think that's the Black Cat leather, I'm pretty sure that's Black Haze!


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

xlana said:


> ^^
> I don't think that's the Black Cat leather, I'm pretty sure that's Black Haze!


 

Thanks xlana!!  (I'm in love with that ring, btw!)

Do you happen to know if theres much of a difference between black cat & black haze?


----------



## xlana

Thanks! I just got that ring actually! And yes, there is a big difference between Black Cat leather and Black Haze. Black cat is very smooshy and soft, while black haze tends to be stiffer and more structured!


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Hmmm interesting...
Thanks so much!! I'm gonna go ahead and order it (can't resist the discount)


----------



## Desi

^Black haze is a great leather too!  Its structured and distressed but its very durable- great for rainy days and the distressing will cover up scratches etc.


----------



## musicjunkie5

http://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/5613/1841/4473835383_bf6f1d7af3_b.jpg


----------



## Code Blue

Looks like gray skies.


----------



## knasarae

^Yea I'd agree.  Grey Skies had those two-tone tassels.


----------



## idolpink

Please excuse the pics I brought this off of ebay several months ago for this up coming summer and have yet to take pics of it.  I have yet to find this anywhere else online but purchased it new from someone who got it in spring 09.  Does anyone know any info on this nikki?  Was it a special order to a select stores.  I love the bag, I've just never seen another one like it.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

*idolpink*, that's just lovely! So delicate...like italian ice. How perfect for spring! And the leather looks scruptious.


----------



## katie_manx

I have no info to offer, but can't help saying what an exquisite leather that is!


----------



## xlana

It could be cappuccino? Another possibility is double cream, but it looks like it has mixed HW so I'm leaning towards cappuccino. Very pretty color!


----------



## idolpink

the tag on it does say Creamy pink though


----------



## Desi

^This is cappucino. The tag is most likely mislabeled. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## idolpink

Desi said:


> ^This is cappucino. The tag is most likely mislabeled. Gorgeous bag!


 

Thanks!  I looked at pics of cappucino and thought they looked so much alike you are so right!


----------



## emmaamme

http://cooldesignerhandbags.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/rebecca-minkoff-nikki-hobo.jpg

i love it with the studs. i NEED this bag. 
can anyone advice me about it. name, price etc


----------



## xlana

That is the Night Blue nikki with resort studding! It's an amazing blue violet color, but unfortunately also one of the harder leathers to find. Once in a while one pops up on Bonanzle, your best bet would be to stay on the watch and look out for one. I think this bag was from resort 2008. Not sure the exact date, but it was from at least a year or two back.


----------



## emmaamme

thank you so much for ur helpp!!  i saw a girl on here with it in black and feel in love. im def gonna keep an eye out for it. thanks again!


----------



## Bushel O' Bags

I like this purse very much in the pictures, but since I am new to RM I don't know if this bag is really called wine...it seems darker.  Also, about when would this color combination have bee made?  Thanks

Here is the link:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/plat...CA_MINKOFF_MORNING_AFTER_MINI_COMBO_WINE__MAM

Thanks


----------



## klj

^^ It looks like burgundy to me..that's my guess...not wine.


----------



## Code Blue

It's a triple combo burgundy MAM.


----------



## Desi

I think this needs to be a sticky


----------



## baghag411

^^Desi, you take such good care of us!!!  

Yep, Burgundy Triple Combo MAM it is!


----------



## Cheryl24

I love that this is a sticky!  Thanks Desi!


----------



## Krysja

Can you ladies help?  I just bought this mini nikki with brass hw and b/w floral lining.  It is listed as Forest, but I thought Forest came with siggy hardware?  Is this Forest or Evergreen, or a sample sale bag?

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thatshannon/items/10591342


----------



## kimber

Please tell me about this bag...I had a spotting of a girl with a bag that I think was this..I have never seen this before and I love it. What hardware is on it?


----------



## ayanna

I got this bag some time back and would like to know what the color is so I can sell it. I think it might be "Eggplant" but can't be positive. It's reddish but not as red as my wine nikki. More like chestnut colored if that makes sense.

Thanks so much!

I hope I'm not posting this in the wrong place


----------



## Fashion1

Hi, you should post your question in the "Help me identify this bag" thread (sticky) at the top of the page. Good luck!


----------



## Fashion1

ayanna, it's kinda hard to tell from the pic but I would say either Eggplant or possibly Berry. What kind of lining does it have?


----------



## Fashion1

kimber said:


> Please tell me about this bag...I had a spotting of a girl with a bag that I think was this..I have never seen this before and I love it. What hardware is on it?


 
Kimber - there is one on Ebay for $385 and then also one on ecrater for $299!  

http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=6775852&keywords=minkoff


----------



## ayanna

Fashion1 said:


> ayanna, it's kinda hard to tell from the pic but I would say either Eggplant or possibly Berry. What kind of lining does it have?



The lining is black and white paisley I guess. not sure. Here are some pictures. It's a more structured type leather than my other two MABs. Is there some sort of id# that might identify color? I want to be certain that I'm telling buyers the right color! 

Also, thank you for moving my post to the right place


----------



## mockinglee

Looks like it could be Eggplant to me. Is the leather a little stiff with a sheen and scratches easily with a fingernail? Berry is more matte, I believe.


----------



## Fashion1

That's what I am thinking too - it looks a little too shiny to be Berry. Plus the lining makes me think it is Eggplant.


----------



## ayanna

it's not super shiny but it's not at all matte, but as I said the leather is a bit stiff. So I will go with eggplant, which is what I thought it was but wasn't positive.

Thanks so much for the help. And I hate to be a pesk but could you tell me what color this grey minkoff that lauren conrad carried is. I'm going through my closet right now and forgot that I had all these bags LOL I do remember getting this one because it was a pre-holiday online sample sale and the site wasn't working 

Thanks again!


----------



## Fashion1

I'm pretty sure the official color name is Light Grey, if you bought it during 07 or 08, at least.


----------



## Desi

Krysja said:


> Can you ladies help? I just bought this mini nikki with brass hw and b/w floral lining. It is listed as Forest, but I thought Forest came with siggy hardware? Is this Forest or Evergreen, or a sample sale bag?
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thatshannon/items/10591342



That is forest, but there were some of these at the sample sale too which explains the different hardware 



kimber said:


> Please tell me about this bag...I had a spotting of a girl with a bag that I think was this..I have never seen this before and I love it. What hardware is on it?


 
This is the cream/cream woven (also referred to as basketweave sometimes) mam. 



ayanna said:


> I got this bag some time back and would like to know what the color is so I can sell it. I think it might be "Eggplant" but can't be positive. It's reddish but not as red as my wine nikki. More like chestnut colored if that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> I hope I'm not posting this in the wrong place


 


ayanna said:


> it's not super shiny but it's not at all matte, but as I said the leather is a bit stiff. So I will go with eggplant, which is what I thought it was but wasn't positive.
> 
> Thanks so much for the help. And I hate to be a pesk but could you tell me what color this grey minkoff that lauren conrad carried is. I'm going through my closet right now and forgot that I had all these bags LOL I do remember getting this one because it was a pre-holiday online sample sale and the site wasn't working
> 
> Thanks again!


 
I agree that the first is eggplant and 2nd is light grey.


----------



## Krysja

Thanks Desi!


----------



## ayanna

Thanks Desi. I appreciate all the help. I have one more question about a bag and I promise it will be the last! I got this Nikki in either Dec of 08 or Jan of 09 from Luna Boston but don't remember the color. I think it's Navy Luxe but could be wrong. The leather is thinner than my other Nikki and the hardware is silver and has Rebecca Minkoff on it. Could somebody advise me about the color? Thanks


----------



## sfrechette

Looks like Navy Luxe to me, I have a NL Market tote.


----------



## Desi

Yep, navy luxe.


----------



## baghag411

I have that exact same Navy Luxe Nikki. . . the hardware is actually gold stamped signature hardware!


----------



## ayanna

me again  I am wondering if someone could tell me about the color and lining these two MABs. I got the green one in the fall of 2007 from Luna Boston. The yellow one I got used so don't know when it came out. thanks!


----------



## Code Blue

The green bag looks like Emerald with paisley lining and the yellow one is Yellow/Silverspot with black and white floral lining.


----------



## thedseer

yep, looks like my emerald. emerald came with fdl or paisley.


----------



## mibelleson

It's a light grey with tan underside on the tassels. Anyone know which one it is? If anyone has a photo or link of a photo, it'd be awesome!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Grey Skies.


----------



## mibelleson

isn't that a dark grey? http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/mini-mini-6.html

the tassels look grey on the underside on this photo off the main site, not tan.


----------



## thegoreprincess

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=12319308

Grey skies for ya.


----------



## thegoreprincess

mibelleson said:


> isn't that a dark grey? http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/mini-mini-6.html
> 
> the tassels look grey on the underside on this photo off the main site, not tan.



That is indeed Dark Grey. It came out around December 2009? I think that's right because I remember there was a Black Cat and Fuschia MAMM with gunmetal hw at the same time. They're all the same leather, I believe.


----------



## mibelleson

oh i meant that on the RM website it says "Grey Skies" but it's a dark grey


----------



## thegoreprincess

Either the dropdown menu is wrong, or the picture is wrong. The picture is the color Dark Grey. The image I linked you to up there is Grey Skies.


----------



## Fashion1

Yep grey skies is a medium grey and had the two-toned tassels


----------



## mrose75

Does anyone know what color this is? Its listed as Coral, but when I look up that color it doesn't seem to match. Anyone know?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...728329&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

Thanks!!!


----------



## Fashion1

I believe it is Persimmon. Persimmon came with the Signature HW...


----------



## sheanabelle

what is this pretty lil thing??


----------



## ilovehandbags77

I do not know anything about RM yet...but was wondering if anybody could tell me what this beautiful satchel in this ad is called...thanks!


----------



## sgw135

ilovehandbags77 said:


> I do not know anything about RM yet...but was wondering if anybody could tell me what this beautiful satchel in this ad is called...thanks!


 
that bag is MAMM (morning after mini mini) its super cute!


----------



## ilovehandbags77

sgw135 said:


> that bag is MAMM (morning after mini mini) its super cute!


 
thanks! how many sizes does the MA come in?


----------



## Desi

This looks like the heavy metal rocker sample. The new heavy metal rockers are different, so this was probably just a sample that didn't work out 


sheanabelle said:


> what is this pretty lil thing??


----------



## Fenix

ilovehandbags77 said:


> thanks! how many sizes does the MA come in?


3- Morning after bag, the original
MAM
MAMM


----------



## amiaomiao

Can anyone please help me identify the color for this MAMM (the purple one)? It is from this year NY SS


----------



## besabonita

*amiaomiao*, I would say Violet from fall 09, though I am not 100%.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Pretty sure it's Violet!


----------



## seltzer92

what is the style and year of this RM bag?


----------



## Tracy

Woah, that's in rough shape! It looks kind of like a Scarlet MAM--'08?


----------



## FabJenni

Hi Ladies! First post here on TPF  I purchased my first MAB last weekend at the RM sample sale in NYC. I am super excited since I have been dying to get my hands on one of these for quite some time but I cannot figure out what color it is! Initially I thought it was navy but in certain lighting it looks royal? Any idea on what color this actually is? I have attached a few photos for reference. Thanks for your input!


----------



## pigalle74

lovely bag, it could be bright royal...I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## indiaink

^It does look 'royal' to me ... yummy yummy and congratulations on a great purchase!  I have a Beloved Mini in royal and the leather is TDF!


----------



## indiaink

Here's a shot of my royal MB for comparison ....


----------



## FabJenni

The beloved is beautiful! Thanks for the photo! It does look darker than my MAB, maybe it is the bright royal, not knowing the color is driving me nuts!


----------



## cz22

Another color question...
Anyone have an idea which purple color this Nikki is? It has gray and white striped lining. I am thinking about getting it but I am trying not to duplicate my shades of purple. :weird:


----------



## Desi

^Looks like custom purple from RM's thanksgiving and after xmas sales. Custom purple is the only one that has contrast stitching


----------



## cz22

Desi said:


> ^Looks like custom purple from RM's thanksgiving and after xmas sales. Custom purple is the only one that has contrast stitching


Thanks for the info! There are so many RM purple colors, sometimes I have a hard time keeping them straight. But better too many than not enough!


----------



## bagshoenista

Hi all... Can anyone help me figure out what type of leather this black MAM on endless.com is made of?  Is it the distressed leather?  

http://www.endless.com/Rebecca-Mink...words=black mab#__asin=B003A028ZC&ref=dp_cs_1

BTW, if you hover your mouse over the pic you can see closeups of the bag.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Looks like cow and it is not the new distressed black.


----------



## littlerock

^ She's right, it is Cow. 

It looks like this bag:

http://www.lunaboston.com/ProductInfo/RebeccaMinkoff/22330.aspx

Called "black"


----------



## Desi

Its sad all the new blacks are just called black. RM needs names to distinguish them.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Can you lovely ladies please tell me what grey this is? TIA


----------



## sfrechette

It looks like stormy grey to me.


----------



## besabonita

Agree w/ *sfrechette*!


----------



## jennalovesbags

^Thanks! I decided to pass and wait on a FIG, since that's what I really want.


----------



## Odette

I received a giftcard from my sister for my birthday and fell in love with this Rebecca Minkoff bag at Nordstrom.    The tag says "True Love w/Studs", but I can't find it on the RM website.  It was $495.

Anyone know the name of it?


----------



## LibraChic107

I believe it is from her new collection for the fall. Watch the video!
http://minkette.com/blogs/rmlive/archive/2010/06/04/transition-prefall-2010-video.aspx


----------



## Desi

This is the Heavy Metal Studded Tote.


----------



## Odette

Thanks!  Mine has the studs on the side, in the video the studs are only on the bottom, but perhaps the design changed slightly before it hit stores.  I'm very much in  with this bag.


----------



## bagshoenista

bagshoenista said:


> Hi all... Can anyone help me figure out what type of leather this black MAM on endless.com is made of?  Is it the distressed leather?
> 
> http://www.endless.com/Rebecca-Mink...words=black mab#__asin=B003A028ZC&ref=dp_cs_1
> 
> BTW, if you hover your mouse over the pic you can see closeups of the bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Can any tell me how similar this leather is to the "Black Cat" leather?  And, between this leather and the new distressed black leather, which is softer/more smooshy?

Thanks!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Hi *bagshoenista*!

Distressed black is really soft. It's lambskin, and looks distressed. I haven't seen it in person, but I have seen and felt Pale Grey, which is the same leather.

Black Cat, I had the pleasure of touching at the SF SS, and I can honestly say that I have never felt anything like it. It was like touching a bunch of leathery marshmallows in a good way... if that makes any sense!

I can't really say anything about the black on Endless right now but if you get it, you can always return it.

Between the two that I do know about, you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## bagshoenista

Does this MAM look like it's the distressed black leather?

http://www.ebags.com/products/view/...elID=151036&sub_site_id=20&productid=10020436


----------



## jojon21

^^Yes, that's the new distressed black w/ silver hardware, they also have the new distressed brown - gorgeous!


----------



## cz22

I have another color ID question.
This gray mattie with suede flaps, what color gray is it?










TIA!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Looks like FIG to me...?!


----------



## cz22

scoobiesmomma said:


> Looks like FIG to me...?!


Really? I should have a FIG MAC on the way. I can do some comparison pics when it arrives. I wasn't thinking about FIG, I don't *think* this has as much of the blue/purple tone to it, so a comparison pic could help us figure out the color for sure.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Well, there are MANY versions of FIG and I am no expert on each one, but from the looks of the leather that's my best guess!


----------



## pigalle74

That looks like original FIG to me as well!


----------



## Code Blue

Yup, it looks like the original FIG leather to me too!


----------



## cz22

Wow! I wasn't expecting it to be FIG! 
I actually got my FIG MAC today, and they do look really close. The Mattie may be a little lighter in color, and the leathers feel a little different, but that could be from wear, right? I took comparison pics, so I will post some just to get some final opinions. Not that it means anything, but they have the same style feet, tassels, and lining.  Could they have been from the same release?

First picture also includes stormy grey 3 zip.





MAC on right in the closeups

















Thanks for all the input!!!


----------



## heathero

Help id please 







Bought recently from Bon.  Originally from an OSS.  Black and white floral lining and gold hardware.

Seller states "The original hooks that came with the bag has been replaced with the kite hooks by RM. Upon receipt of the bag, I realized that the older hardware would not convert this MAC to a shorter shoulder strap, so they replaced the hardware for me."

Similar to my new harewood in texture and thickness, but richer in color.

Any ideas?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies...

Can anyone verify the color of my MAC? This is a photo against my Antique White MAM... TIA!

With Flash






Without Flash






Outdoors


----------



## MAGJES

heathero said:


> Help id please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought recently from Bon.  Originally from an OSS.  Black and white floral lining and gold hardware.
> 
> Seller states "The original hooks that came with the bag has been replaced with the kite hooks by RM. Upon receipt of the bag, I realized that the older hardware would not convert this MAC to a shorter shoulder strap, so they replaced the hardware for me."
> 
> Similar to my new harewood in texture and thickness, but richer in color.
> 
> Any ideas?


This could be chocolate - I had the BBW MAM at one time - Chocolate bags were released with short finished tassels.....last fall I believe.


----------



## MAGJES

cz22 said:


> I have another color ID question.
> This gray mattie with suede flaps, what color gray is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


IS this new?  WHERE did you find it?  ...and HOW did I miss it???? 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## cz22

MAGJES said:


> IS this new?  WHERE did you find it?  ...and HOW did I miss it????
> Gorgeous!!


Not new. And I also don't have it anymore - unfortunately the Matinee is too big for me. This is an amazing bag (and color) but it would go to waste in my closet.  Funny, no one was interested when I had it online, I ended up trading.


----------



## heathero

MAGJES said:


> This could be chocolate - I had the BBW MAM at one time - Chocolate bags were released with short finished tassels.....last fall I believe.



thank you!


----------



## bagshoenista

Does anybody know if this black Linear Stud Nikki is "Black Cat"?  If not, what type of leather is it?

http://www.endless.com/Rebecca-Mink...nk&node=241745011&keywords=minkoff stud nikki

Thanks!


----------



## smoore

^^^ Yep that is black cat.


----------



## BellaShoes

HELP!!! I love this bag... from today's Minkette Blog post....


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Looks like an Eggshell 3 Zip MAC to me! HTH! (I once owned it, gorgeous bag with beautiful silver hardware!!)


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!! LOVE! What can you fit in this bag?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

It's pretty similar in size to a MAC, maybe a tad bit larger? I am not really an expert on either, so maybe someone else will chime in here!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ *Scoobie *I could kiss you! 
I think I may have found one and a purchase is in the works! WOOT!!! 

As for the size, the photo above looks a smidge bigger than the MAC.... OMG, I hope this works out


----------



## katie_manx

^ I've got one! It's the same size as a MAC, but being a 3-Zip and having more pockets, I fancy it fits a bit more. No issues with having the chain strap doubled. It's a beautiful bag, especially as it's very interestingly textured. I sprayed the heck out of it with Apple Garde, though, cos it's so light coloured.


----------



## penguininaboat

Was hoping you all could help identify, the color of this darling?


----------



## jroger1

Does anyone know the exact name of the "red" nikki on sale amazon?  http://www.amazon.com/Rebecca-Minko...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1282159194&sr=8-3


----------



## mockinglee

penguininaboat said:


> Was hoping you all could help identify, the color of this darling?



I believe this is Auburn.


----------



## mockinglee

jroger1 said:


> Does anyone know the exact name of the "red" nikki on sale amazon?  http://www.amazon.com/Rebecca-Minko...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1282159194&sr=8-3




It looks reeeeally bright in those pics but the gunmetal + red combo is probably Dusty Rose?
Compare to pics on LB: http://www.lunaboston.com/ProductInfo/RebeccaMinkoff/23467.aspx


----------



## MAGJES

penguininaboat said:


> Was hoping you all could help identify, the color of this darling?


Agree with Mock - Looks like Auburn - it should also have birdie lining if it's Auburn.


----------



## jroger1

Originally Posted by jroger1   
Does anyone know the exact name of the "red" nikki on sale Amazon? http://www.amazon.com/Rebecca-Minkof...2159194&sr=8-3 

The hardware looks like antique silver (like the turquoise nikki).  Anyone know what color red was offered with that hardware?


----------



## penguininaboat

mockinglee said:


> I believe this is Auburn.





MAGJES said:


> Agree with Mock - Looks like Auburn - it should also have birdie lining if it's Auburn.



Seller got back to me, the tag it comes with says Auburn...but for some reason she listed it is as brown haze.


----------



## Fenix

RM released a red that had polished GM hardware and the dot lining sometime this Spring/Summer. It didn't have a special name, was just called "Red".

But since that bag has an orange tone to it in the picture, it could be Salmon -.-

Also, I don't think it's Dusty Rose because that had floral lining.


----------



## Joceybaby23

^^ Its definately just "red".  I have the same bag and the silver hw is beautiful!


----------



## bluediamond35

My red Mac has gunmetal hardware and the blue and black dot lining.  

The color says "RED" on the packaging bag


----------



## ecj*waxy

Hi!  I am new to RM.  I have fallen hard for the Nikki, but I came across the bag in this link and think it is gorgeous!!!

http://couture.zappos.com/n/br/b/2894/Rebecca Minkoff.html

Is this a MAM or MAB?  It looks like croc embossed leather, but I'm not sure what the color is called.  I couldn't seem to find it anywhere for sale.  Is this something new/available or one that I am going to have to search for?  TIA!


----------



## ecj*waxy

^^I was looking through this thread...http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/fall-2010-fashion-presentation-557752-7.html and found the same picture.  So this must be a bag that's not available yet?  Part of the Fall 2010 Collection?


----------



## jojon21

ecj*waxy said:


> Hi!  I am new to RM.  I have fallen hard for the Nikki, but I came across the bag in this link and think it is gorgeous!!!
> 
> http://couture.zappos.com/n/br/b/2894/Rebecca Minkoff.html




I think this might be the Fine Wine Croc that is due out the end of this month.


----------



## Fashion1

Do any retailers have preorders up for this bag yet? And do we know if it comes in a MAB? I'm loving this one too.


----------



## ecj*waxy

jojon21 said:


> I think this might be the Fine Wine Croc that is due out the end of this month.



Thank you!!!  I thought it might be one of those older bags that I would spend months hunting for.  Not that that's so bad...it's very satisfying to find a bag you've been searching ages for.  But, there's also something to be said for instant gratification.


----------



## ostatgs

I am relatively new to Rebecca Minkoff (and feel disappointed I am just discovering her amazing bags)  Can anyone help identify this bag?
Thanks!


----------



## Fashion1

Welcome! That is an old school bag, I think it's called the Jane. It has the cream canvas linings, which is one of the first lining Rebecca used. I think it's a fabulous bag, and pretty rare!


----------



## ayanna

Could anyone help me identify this bag? I think it's Emerald but didn't pay too much attention to "such details" when i bought it from Luna Boston in Fall of 2007. Also, when i was looking up Emerald bags here I saw some people talk about Emerald having "gradient" coloring so that the handles were darker intentionally? Could someone clarify this for me. My bag does have darker handles and I don't know if it's from age or is intentionally like that. None of my other older MABs have such dark handles.

Thanks


----------



## Krysja

^^I think your bag is Emerald, its pretty.  I've never owned Emerald so I can't comment on  gradient leather


----------



## pigalle74

yup, that's emerald...pretty.


----------



## Tigistylist

So pretty! Me love!


----------



## tastangan

ayanna said:


> Could anyone help me identify this bag? I think it's Emerald but didn't pay too much attention to "such details" when i bought it from Luna Boston in Fall of 2007. Also, when i was looking up Emerald bags here I saw some people talk about Emerald having "gradient" coloring so that the handles were darker intentionally? Could someone clarify this for me. My bag does have darker handles and I don't know if it's from age or is intentionally like that. None of my other older MABs have such dark handles.
> 
> Thanks


 
I think when the ladies talked about the gradient effect on the Wine and Emerald bags, they were referring to the top part of the bag being lighter in color compared to the bottom part of the bag. Not sure about the handles though.


----------



## anika01

hi ladies.. can you help me with identifying the leather used on this Peacock Rose Clutch? calf or lamb?






thanks so much in advance!!!!


----------



## Fashion1

^^ Peacock is lamb leather


----------



## smoore

^^ Peacock is lambskin


----------



## anika01

^^^ Thanks *Fashion1 *and *smoore* !!!
i can't believe how baby soft the leather is.. and considering that it's a new-to-me rose clutch, it seriously feels new!... or is just broken-in?! haha!
i'm kinda new to leather bags.. so i'm not really sure!


----------



## miumiu8586

I dont know how to post pics, but can someone please ID this first bag on kate [the girl on the left] is it a sequin MAC?

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...436098969081_15212354081_4842829_250632_n.jpg

any info on how to get one?


----------



## jojon21

^^Looks like the Heartthrob MAC Clutch in White Fossil from this past spring.


----------



## miumiu8586

thanks, do you know where I can find pictures of this bag or locate one to buy? I attempted doing a search on here, but nothing relevant comes up =(


----------



## jsenning

I think it's past season now, so your best bet is to watch bonanzle and ebay.  There's a blue version of the MAC on ebay now: http://cgi.ebay.com/Rebecca-Minkoff...499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item563b5fe40b

and a white MAM on bonanzle: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elromp/items/SALE__EUC_Rebecca_Minkoff_MAB_Mini_MAM_White_Fossil


----------



## BrookeJ

does anyone know what season this bag is from?  and anything else all i know about it is that the color is straw and pepper?


----------



## Underneath_Fear

The last two, are they new? haven't seen them before. Are they available in stores? :shame:
http://namtal.blogg.se/2010/septemb..._tmp=4cd4ad8caa22922544c8b06b72576243de7eb5d5


----------



## Fashion1

BrookeJ said:


> does anyone know what season this bag is from? and anything else all i know about it is that the color is straw and pepper?


 
Believe this was 2009. Not sure if they came out in regualar production, but I know they were at sample sales.


----------



## Fashion1

Underneath_Fear said:


> The last two, are they new? haven't seen them before. Are they available in stores? :shame:
> http://namtal.blogg.se/2010/septemb..._tmp=4cd4ad8caa22922544c8b06b72576243de7eb5d5


 
Honestly, I've never seen any of those styles. Maybe they are part of a future collection not revealed yet? Definitely not in stores (to my knowledge anyway).


----------



## pigalle74

Underneath_Fear said:


> The last two, are they new? haven't seen them before. Are they available in stores? :shame:
> http://namtal.blogg.se/2010/septemb..._tmp=4cd4ad8caa22922544c8b06b72576243de7eb5d5



These are Spring 2011 bags..yet to be seen.


----------



## jroger1

I know there are different black's, can someone identify the specific name for the one for sale on Amazon?  It's called "Bing" and has gold hardware with black/white floral lining.  Thanks I really want a black nikki.

http://www.amazon.com/Rebecca-Minko...6,B003YL4DBO,B003D3OEDK,B003YL4DLO,B003NSBT10


----------



## jojon21

^It may be a typo on their part cause it looks like Black Ink to me, which is a beautiful black leather with a sheen.


----------



## jroger1

Thanks it looks nice.


----------



## pinkyberry

Help! Can anyone help me identify the color of my MAC??

It's mostly reddish, with a hint of orange. My first guess was papaya, but I'm not sure!












Thanks so much!


----------



## penguininaboat

I'm sorry I can't get the pictures to post. The link keeps saying it is broken.

http://cgi.ebay.com/625-REBECCA-MIN...559?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b6dd3b8f

Can someone tell me if this is the MAM or MAB of this style. The measurements are not quite right for either. I asked the seller and she says it is the full size, she also confirmed that there are two pockets on the one side and the zip with metra card pocket on the other. I thought two pockets meant MAM, or is that only on newer styles?

This is one of my HGs so any help is very appreciated!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^
Yes, two pockets = MAM, three pockets = MAB. Judging by looks I'd also guess MAM, but the pockets would confirm that. HTH!


----------



## penguininaboat

scoobiesmomma said:


> ^^
> Yes, two pockets = MAM, three pockets = MAB. Judging by looks I'd also guess MAM, but the pockets would confirm that. HTH!



Thank you that is very helpful!


----------



## Tracy

pinkyberry said:


> Help! Can anyone help me identify the color of my MAC??
> 
> It's mostly reddish, with a hint of orange. My first guess was papaya, but I'm not sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



Maybe Salmon?


----------



## Kimberlyp

Thank you!!


----------



## jojon21

It's the Dusty Leather w/Silverspot trim, beautiful!  I think it's from 2007-8.


----------



## novella

pinkyberry said:


> Help! Can anyone help me identify the color of my MAC??
> 
> It's mostly reddish, with a hint of orange. My first guess was papaya, but I'm not sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



I'm pretty sure this is Salmon.


----------



## novella

Kimberlyp said:


> Thank you!!



This is the Dusty Silverspot MAB from Spring/Summer 2008.


----------



## pinkyberry

Tracy said:


> Maybe Salmon?



Thanks!!!


----------



## pinkyberry

novella said:


> I'm pretty sure this is Salmon.



Yay two votes for Salmon  ! Thank you-- I will call her my Salmon MAC.


----------



## CCfor C

I was looking through the SS NY pics of Vlad's and just love the look of this bag but I looked all through the reference guide and didn't see one. Maybe it's the backside of one, but I like the look of it, and being brand new to RM I have no idea what it could be...

Any guesses?? Thanks in advance!


http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/our-look-at-rm-nyc-sample-sale-pix-642455.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ale-pix-642455.html?highlight=nyc+sample+sale

It's post 14...the green and purple bags in her hand...


----------



## LoveDVF2009

It's the Delight


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

There's a purple one on Bonanza, not my auction 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Spazz...a_Minkoff_Rare_Delight_Purple_Leather_Handbag


----------



## CCfor C

Thank you, ladies!! Now of course I read the tag on the purple one..but the green one doesn't seem to have the quilting and the zipper on the front, perhaps that's what the back looks like?


----------



## tastangan

Since these are samples, it is possible that the green delight may look different from the purple delight.

Btw, the seller had to pay 8.x% tax. Just saying. Not my auction either.


----------



## CCfor C

Thanks for your reply!^^ I am hoping I can get to the SS next fall in NY. Have a friend there and go regularly...just need to pace it with this...and I love NY in the fall! That purple is a gorgeous color.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

HAHA "It's so pretty" reminds me of "It's so fluffy" from the movie "Despicable Me"


----------



## tinad2004

just purchased of yoox.com , it stated it was gray but it looks white to me ... and does anyone know the exact name and is it made out of leather ?? thank you guys!


----------



## mockinglee

^That's called the "Hypnostud" MAM. It was part of an exclusive line for Saks. Yes, it's made of leather, actually priced above normal RM bags. It's a very light grey.

http://www.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/rebecca-minkoff-exclusive-saks-collection.html


----------



## tinad2004

^^ wow great , thank you so much for the info!


----------



## penpen21

I just bought my first RM and I'd love to know the color name and season, if possible.  All I know at this point is that it is a Nikki   Thank you!!


----------



## superivystar

Hi girls! I need some help with the seasons of the ff bags:

black cat with pink trim line
purple haze line
vintage dark gray mattie (lunaboston exclusive i think?)
concord mam
eggplant sentiment
salmon mini matttie

Your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cbrooke

Can anyone tell me what color orange this bag is (tangerine maybe)???  TIA!


----------



## ayanna

Hi,
I'm trying to identify what year my Wine Nikki is from. Also, what is this lining called? I bought the bag used in 2007.
Thanks!


----------



## MAGJES

ayanna said:


> Hi,
> I'm trying to identify what year my Wine Nikki is from. Also, what is this lining called? I bought the bag used in 2007.
> Thanks!


 
I have this same Nikki. The lining is called Mosaic with the old school brass hardware.

Mine came from a special order. I'm not sure if this leather came with this same Mosaic lining in regular production. I know the first Wine Nikkis out...in 2007 came with the Paisley lining and old school brass hardware. 

I know that there are some Wine Nikkis out there that have the Signature Hardware and the blue/white striped lining and some with the floral lining (special order).

Next came the gold hardware Wine Nikkis with the floral lining and so on.


----------



## lvsweetness

I bought this at Nordstrom Rac but the tag doesn't say any style except for some letters and numbers. I've seen this style before I think but I never knew the name.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chuyin

It's a Beloved


----------



## lvsweetness

Chuyin said:


> It's a Beloved



thank you so much!!


----------



## besabonita

The Mini Beloved, gorgeous!!


----------



## missyanne

mini beloved! love this bag... and your doggy


----------



## TaraP

Pretty Mini B!  Great find! The leather looks beautiful... Congrats...


----------



## lvsweetness

thank you all so much

i was so excited lol, it was marked down to $170, i was surprised cause normally i don't see them this low at NR

oh and my dog also says thank you


----------



## naling

Hi all! I couldn't take a picture at Intermix, but I saw a boyfriend crossbody clutch with silver hw and the brown kiss lining in the most amazing bright lilac/electric lavender color, and was hoping that someone could tell me what the name of the color might be...and if possible, if it came in a MAC! I know it'd be more helpful if I had gotten a pic, but maybe someone can still help! Thanks!!!


----------



## naling

^^Nevermind, found out it was an exclusive to intermix called COBALT!


----------



## Cimbelmyne

I know it's by Rebecca Minkoff but this blogger didn't give the name. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hawaiianorchid

*Rebecca Minkoff*

*Pointy Stud Rocker Bag in Washed Silver
*


----------



## Cimbelmyne

Thank you!


----------



## jroger1

What is the official color name for this black Nikki?  Thank you.

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=RMIN-WY246&c=Rebecca+Minkoff


----------



## spartancoaster

I have the opportunity to purchase this bag at a great price, but I know nothing about the color and the leather.  The bag is Navy, but I was hoping to get a bit more information from all you experts on here.  Here are the pics I have of the bag.  Any specifics you may have would be very helpful!  TIA!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

spartancoaster said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase this bag at a great price, but I know nothing about the color and the leather.  The bag is Navy, but I was hoping to get a bit more information from all you experts on here.  Here are the pics I have of the bag.  Any specifics you may have would be very helpful!  TIA!



Looks like navy luxe lambskin with light gold signature hw


----------



## spartancoaster

Oops, I realized I posted this in the wrong area.  I apologize for that.

Thanks HGG for identifying it as Navy Luxe for me.  Is this a "good/desireable" leather from RM?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

spartancoaster said:


> Oops, I realized I posted this in the wrong area.  I apologize for that.
> 
> Thanks HGG for identifying it as Navy Luxe for me.  Is this a "good/desireable" leather from RM?




It is lambskin like noir, fawn, rose, deep red etc.  They are really nice if you love lambskin


----------



## sdkitty

I saw an interesting bag at Bloomies yesterday.  It was RM but didn't have a name on the tag.  It was approx size/shape of MA.  It had a zip compartment on one side that was same kind as MA.  Other side had a plain zip.  And there were side compartments as well.  Color was metallic taupe, although in the store light, it didn't show a lot of shimmer.
Anyone recognize this one?
I'm big on outside compartment so that one was interesting to me.


----------



## cathead87

Is it the Cupid?
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/the-cupid-bag-666860.html


----------



## baghag411

I was thinking Cupid too. . .


----------



## sdkitty

yes, Cupid was the bag I saw
thanks Cathead


----------



## shermann

Hi,

I bought a beautiful Rebecca Minkoff hobo at Nordstrom Rack back in July. The strap broke and I stupidly returned it without looking in to getting in repaired -- under the assumption I would easily be able to find it online, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.

It was a hobo bag with a laced up strap/handle. It had external zippers on the bottom that could be unzipped to expand it and had large gold hardware zipper pulls. It also had thin studded leather strips hanging off of either side. 

Does this ring a bell for anyone? I can't find it ANYWHERE! Thanks!


----------



## tannedsilk

Hi Ladies, I put a toe in the RM pond a few weeks ago and I'm nearly knee deep now!  

I had the chance to pick this up today but held off because I'm not sure about the long strap.  I think this is a Nikki but all the other ones I have seen have been hobo style, this strap is long enough to wear cross body.  If I could figure out a way to shorten the strap I would have got her.  I  tried doubling the strap but the dog-leash clip would not go through the ring. Any ideas?  

BTW it's deep purple with brass/gold hw and the lining is black with cream dashes.  

Please could you ID?  Any ideas about shortening or changing the strap would be appreciated.  TIA


----------



## mockinglee

^This is actually a Mini Rikki, the crossbody version of a mini Nikki.


----------



## tannedsilk

mockinglee said:


> ^This is actually a Mini Rikki, the crossbody version of a mini Nikki.



Ahh, thank you.  I'll hold out for a regular size!


----------



## Bagaholic2daMax

anyone know what the name of this bag is??
is this authentic?
http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1128041238?u=perfectlili12


----------



## jojon21

Bagaholic2daMax said:


> anyone know what the name of this bag is??
> is this authentic?
> http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1128041238?u=perfectlili12



The style looks like the Dear Tote, but I haven't seen any Dear Totes with a plaque on the front (and the logo plaque appears authentic).  Can you ask the seller for pictures of the inside/lining to be sure.  Anybody else?


----------



## baghag411

The Dear Totes I have seen (and Bluefly has pictures right now of sold out ones) have round rings, not square ones that hold the handles and on the side.  Neither have the name plate.  I definitely would request interior shots because I don't think it's real, to be honest.


----------



## CCfor C

I'm posting this in two places...what are the names of these two bags...and the color name of the metallic one? Thank you, ladies!! :0 The one on the shoulder of the woman is the one I'm interested in...


----------



## CCfor C

Mockinglee answered my ?....Thank you!


----------



## chubbysama

Anyone mind identifying this bag for me?  TIA!


----------



## mockinglee

chubbysama said:


> Anyone mind identifying this bag for me?  TIA!



It's called the Duo.


----------



## chubbysama

mockinglee said:


> It's called the Duo.



Thanks Mockinglee!


----------



## Robinn

What color is this?  I was thinking its mint, but theres not alot to go on with just 1 photo.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Rebec..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6e324689#ht_500wt_922


----------



## saralaughs

I was thinking that or Bottle Green, maybe Robinn?


----------



## jojon21

Robinn said:


> What color is this?  I was thinking its mint, but theres not alot to go on with just 1 photo.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Rebec..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6e324689#ht_500wt_922



hmmm.....I had a mint bag and it was more vibrant in color - my guess is this could be Seaglass.  Both Mint and Seaglass had the blue & white striped lining and the short finished tassels.


----------



## Robinn

The seller replied that the photo is 'spot on' and it's a light green bag.  They also told me it's a 3-pocket bag (MAB). 

I want a dark green bag  (Leaf through Emerald tone) either MAB or MAM, but I can't help get excited when I see a new green tone pop up.


----------



## saralaughs

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-495-Sum...467?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c228e9f13

Color identification ladies?  Maybe the Navy re-issue that wasn't really Navy?


----------



## saralaughs

HALP!

Original Teal?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220877575679?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And could this be harewood?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140678471622?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MAGJES

saralaughs said:


> HALP!
> 
> Original Teal?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220877575679?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> And could this be harewood?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140678471622?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

Sara - I can help you with the first one. That is not the original distressed Teal that came out several years ago. That had silver hardware and black/white floral lining. The original Teal is very distressed and a thin leather. This Teal in the listing has the black dash lining.  I had newer Teal leather in a MAM at one time briefly. It's a thicker leather and seems to scratch easily.  It also came with light gold hardware. 

Maybe HGG can help with the second listing....she's had a couple of Harewood bags. I've had the old Harewood in the past but I know they have different versions of Harewood out now. _(why oh why can't RM come up with new names for leathers instead of using the same old names and confusing everyone!!)_


----------



## MAGJES

saralaughs said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-495-Sum...467?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c228e9f13
> 
> Color identification ladies? Maybe the Navy re-issue that wasn't really Navy?


 

There have been many different Navy bags produced by RM. This particulare one came out with the most recent Tangerine, Teal *(3rd version*), Pearl Pink, Denim, Distressed Red, and maybe another color. The leathers were distressed and have the new lighter hardware and the new shoulder strap design (that I don't care for). Love the leather!


----------



## saralaughs

Thanks you Magjes!


----------



## sweet-n-sour

I saw a really cute RM shoulder bag today and I need to know the style name so I can stalk for it.  

It is a smaller shoulder bag with a top handle (smaller than a MAC but deeper). The chain strap is detachable but the clip is different from a MAC as well. There is a flap in the front and has magnetic closure.  There is also a long skinny tab.  

I wish I took a pic.  Any idea what it is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jojon21

sweet-n-sour said:


> I saw a really cute RM shoulder bag today and I need to know the style name so I can stalk for it.
> 
> It is a smaller shoulder bag with a top handle (smaller than a MAC but deeper). The chain strap is detachable but the clip is different from a MAC as well. There is a flap in the front and has magnetic closure.  There is also a long skinny tab.
> 
> I wish I took a pic.  Any idea what it is?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Embrace, or small Passion or Passion?


----------



## jojon21

sweet-n-sour said:


> I saw a really cute RM shoulder bag today and I need to know the style name so I can stalk for it.
> 
> It is a smaller shoulder bag with a top handle (smaller than a MAC but deeper). The chain strap is detachable but the clip is different from a MAC as well. There is a flap in the front and has magnetic closure.  There is also a long skinny tab.
> 
> I wish I took a pic.  Any idea what it is?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



or possibly the Sweetie or Overnight Shoulder bag?


----------



## shoppergrl

I feel lame asking this, since I've had the bag for a couple years, but just wanted to confirm whether my bag is a morning after MINI or not. It's ocean with gold crackle bottom and dimensions are 13 x 8 (was purchased for $499 plus tax). 

TIA!!


----------



## mockinglee

^Just look inside... 2 pockets = MAM, 3 pockets = MAB!


----------



## sweet-n-sour

jojon21 said:
			
		

> Embrace, or small Passion or Passion?



After an intense google search, the bag I saw is the Henry Flap bag. Unfortunately, it looks like its sold out every where except at aster Alice and I don't like that grey color. 

The embrace is kind of similar and pretty cute too.


----------



## gloryanh

Hey ladies,

What color name do you think this is? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-REBECCA...074?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cd1c95f2

Is it (old) Stone? Not the recent Stone that's grey-blue. Thing is, I have a Stone MAM and it has gunmetal hw and polka dot lining, which this one doesn't have. TIA!


----------



## sarahxprops

what color is this?  i can't seem to figure it out, and it's pretty. not for me, but maybe for my friend.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/2827813639.html


----------



## saralaughs

Not sure Sarah but it's a pretty blue.  I'm interested in it, myself.  But alas, so many bags...

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Reb...Mini-MAM-MAB-in-Blue-w-Gold-Hardware/43057420

Here is the listing on Bonz.


----------



## Gallianogirl8

And on ebay: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebb026c27


----------



## sarahxprops

Haha that bag is everywhere!!! My friend isn't into it, so it's all yours, ladies!


----------



## kix55

sarahxprops said:


> what color is this?  i can't seem to figure it out, and it's pretty. not for me, but maybe for my friend.
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/2827813639.html



maybe bright royal?


----------



## sarahxprops

what bag is this? i'm not familiar with it...it's pretty.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-REBECCA...C_Sweaters&hash=item4843e28b30#ht_2739wt_1145


----------



## Denverite

sarahxprops said:


> what bag is this? i'm not familiar with it...it's pretty.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-REBECCA...C_Sweaters&hash=item4843e28b30#ht_2739wt_1145



I think it's called the MAB Luxe...someone correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

is this black haze leather?  it looks shiny and not like the regular leather on RM's current mams.  do you think this is just an old pic or do you think i might actually receive a bag with this pictured leather?
thanks!
http://www.ebags.com/product/rebecca-minkoff/morning-after-bag-mini/150567?productid=10162544


----------



## tawnycat

Snugbugnyc said:


> is this black haze leather?  it looks shiny and not like the regular leather on RM's current mams.  do you think this is just an old pic or do you think i might actually receive a bag with this pictured leather?
> thanks!
> http://www.ebags.com/product/rebecca-minkoff/morning-after-bag-mini/150567?productid=10162544




I purchased from them a few weeks ago and went solely on the picture and received the exact bag. I hope this helps..Also I know they have a return policy.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

tawnycat said:


> I purchased from them a few weeks ago and went solely on the picture and received the exact bag. I hope this helps..Also I know they have a return policy.



thank you.  sure it helps.  may i ask what you got?  : )


----------



## Cheap_Tequila

Snugbugnyc said:


> is this black haze leather? it looks shiny and not like the regular leather on RM's current mams. do you think this is just an old pic or do you think i might actually receive a bag with this pictured leather?
> thanks!
> http://www.ebags.com/product/rebecca-minkoff/morning-after-bag-mini/150567?productid=10162544


I'm pretty sure this is that newer glazed, semi-distressed leather.  I don't think there's been any haze leather bags made since 2009.


----------



## jojon21

^Agree with Cheap_Tequila.  The leather looks lovely regardless, and ebags has a great return policy!


----------



## tawnycat

Snugbugnyc said:


> thank you.  sure it helps.  may i ask what you got?  : )




They had a pic of the Black Mab with blue zipper on sale. The price was so good I took a chance and i am so happy I did.


----------



## Snugbugnyc

tawnycat said:
			
		

> They had a pic of the Black Mab with blue zipper on sale. The price was so good I took a chance and i am so happy I did.



Great!  That's a gorgeous bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## Snugbugnyc

Cheap_Tequila said:


> I'm pretty sure this is that newer glazed, semi-distressed leather.  I don't think there's been any haze leather bags made since 2009.



yea.  i think it looks really nice.  i think id like this to be my first mam.  in fact...if it really will look like the pic its perfect for me.  hmmmm.  will have to save up: )


----------



## gloryanh

Hi Ladies,

This bag is called "Camel" and has birdy lining and gunmetal hw.... what is the official color name? It can't be Stone, because that one had polka dot lining... Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170817594781?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2661


----------



## jojon21

gloryanh said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This bag is called "Camel" and has birdy lining and gunmetal hw.... what is the official color name? It can't be Stone, because that one had polka dot lining... Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170817594781?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2661



Pretty sure the official color name is Camel.  There was also a BF pouch done in this same color/hw/lining combo and it was called Camel.


----------



## Esquared72

Saw this on Bonz today...I'm not familiar with this style - what's it called?

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...koff-Brown-Leather-and-Suede-Handbag/70211651


----------



## jojon21

eehlers said:


> Saw this on Bonz today...I'm not familiar with this style - what's it called?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...koff-Brown-Leather-and-Suede-Handbag/70211651



I think this was called the Sleepover Bag, it is a really large bag so it's a perfect name for it!


----------



## Esquared72

jojon21 said:
			
		

> I think this was called the Sleepover Bag, it is a really large bag so it's a perfect name for it!



Thanks! Way too big for me, but I like the suede and leather mix!


----------



## Robinn

What is the color of this bag?  I checked the "purple" thread with no luck.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-R...WH_Handbags&hash=item4164838f31#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## pandafan

Robinn said:


> What is the color of this bag?  I checked the "purple" thread with no luck.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-R...WH_Handbags&hash=item4164838f31#ht_500wt_1287



I saw that listing and was puzzled, too. It might actually be the 2010 Denim with light gold h/w. In some lighting, the original Denim appears more periwinkle. * gloryanh* has some nice pics of her Denim nikki [post=18763480]here[/post].


----------



## uadjit

Can someone help me with the color of this MAB? I bought it used about a year ago and it was just listed as "brown".  It has signature HW.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

uadjit said:


> Can someone help me with the color of this MAB? I bought it used about a year ago and it was just listed as "brown".  It has signature HW.
> 
> View attachment 1677660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677665





Dark brown lambskin is the name.


----------



## uadjit

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> Dark brown lambskin is the name.



Thank you!


----------



## Denverite

Does anyone know if this Nikki is the color Ink?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Here's a link to one that sold on Bonz that was ink to compare
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/REBECCA-MINKOFF-Ink-Black-Leather-Nikki/42676564

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## uadjit

Hello again. This Loveletter Crossbody is black, obviously, but I was wondering if anyone knew which black? The tag doesn't say. It's pretty stiff and thick leather and the outside is smooth and semi-shiny. The unfinished backs of the tassels are a dark brown color. Gold HW and birdie lining. TIA!


----------



## blackcat777

Hi there!
Could anyone here identify what kind of black leather is this please? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190667868168?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

TIA!


----------



## vintageromance

Hey lovely ladies! I need help identifying a bag that showed up on Rebecca's twitter/instagram feed a couple of weeks ago. I don't have much info to go on, except two pictures of the bag and I'm dying to find one. But first I need to figure out what bag it is! 

instagr.am/p/JS6SSJRYnT/media/?size=l

instagr.am/p/JS6fBKxYna/media/?size=l

I know this is a Collection bag, teal stingray? Cali maybe? I'm just not sure. I don't even know at what point these bags went/will go into production. Any info would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance!


----------



## Robinn

vintageromance said:


> Hey lovely ladies! I need help identifying a bag that showed up on Rebecca's twitter/instagram feed a couple of weeks ago. I don't have much info to go on, except two pictures of the bag and I'm dying to find one. But first I need to figure out what bag it is!
> 
> instagr.am/p/JS6SSJRYnT/media/?size=l
> 
> instagr.am/p/JS6fBKxYna/media/?size=l
> 
> I know this is a Collection bag, teal stingray? Cali maybe? I'm just not sure. I don't even know at what point these bags went/will go into production. Any info would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance!



i cant see the photos you have posted......


----------



## vintageromance

Robinn said:


> i cant see the photos you have posted......



So sorry! ush: the links worked when I checked them in preview :weird:

http://instagr.am/p/JS6SSJRYnT/

and

https://instagr.am/p/JS6fBKxYna/

They are working for me here too, so please let me know if these stop working as well!


----------



## uadjit

vintageromance said:
			
		

> So sorry! ush: the links worked when I checked them in preview :weird:
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/JS6SSJRYnT/
> 
> and
> 
> https://instagr.am/p/JS6fBKxYna/
> 
> They are working for me here too, so please let me know if these stop working as well!



It's called a Maria clutch.


----------



## cbrooke

Can anyone tell me what green this is? Was listed as olive but I am thinking maybe forest? TIA


----------



## uadjit

I have another mystery black color. This time it's a devote. It's very black, kind of crinkly and very soft and light. It has a glaze finish that had what I can best describe as "sparkles" in it.

The bag has black and white stripe lining.

I also don't know if it's a full size or mini because it seems like dimensions vary by website and this is my first devote. It's a big bag, though! The rectangular part of the bag is 13" x 7"


----------



## tobefetching

So I borrowed this from the "bags and shoes" section of the RM sub forum, it's not my picture, but I need to know what bag this is?! It looks like an oil slick on the trim! Maybe it's just the photo effect. But I had to ask! I think I drooled a little.


----------



## TaraP

It's the Midnight/ Pewter combo!


----------



## tobefetching

TaraP said:


> It's the Midnight/ Pewter combo!


 
Thank you! I knew someone here would know.  Now... if I could only find one... lol


----------



## TaraP

It's very pretty.  She has paisley lining.  It was my moms pick for her favorite MAM in my collection.  She got so mad when I sold her.  They pop up every so often. I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## travelerscloset

It's your lucky day   (not my listing)

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Morning-After-Bag/44561333


----------



## tobefetching

travelerscloset said:


> It's your lucky day  (not my listing)
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Morning-After-Bag/44561333


 
Wow! Thanks. Unfortunately... I've already got a pewter MAM. I love this combo, but in the OPs artsy shots the bag looked like an oil slick, which I guess is just amazing photo effects!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Can anyone tell me the name/style of this bag and the official color?  The eBay listing doesn't have any useful info on it any I can't find another single one listed.

Thanks!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/19068091179...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_544wt_1397


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Fancy_Pants said:


> Can anyone tell me the name/style of this bag and the official color?  The eBay listing doesn't have any useful info on it any I can't find another single one listed.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19068091179...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_544wt_1397



Nevermind!  I did more research and figured out that it is called the Jet Setter Tote in Cement Grey.


----------



## oopsididitagain

uadjit said:


> Hello again. This Loveletter Crossbody is black, obviously, but I was wondering if anyone knew which black? The tag doesn't say. It's pretty stiff and thick leather and the outside is smooth and semi-shiny. The unfinished backs of the tassels are a dark brown color. Gold HW and birdie lining. TIA!


I think it's black cat leather.  I have one too but mine has leopard calfhair on the front and black cat leather on the back with birdie lining.  They're from the same year.


----------



## uadjit

oopsididitagain said:


> I think it's black cat leather. I have one too but mine has leopard calfhair on the front and black cat leather on the back with birdie lining. They're from the same year.


 Thank you!


----------



## mibelleson

I had a black cat Nikki, and it's very soft and supple. If it's tough and kinda shiny, maybe it's black haze?


----------



## uadjit

mibelleson said:


> I had a black cat Nikki, and it's very soft and supple. If it's tough and kinda shiny, maybe it's black haze?


 Yes. Now that you mention it. I have a black cat MAC and the texture is not the same at all. Black Haze is more likely. I found this BH Nikki on Revolve with birdie lining that looks similar: http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=RMIN-WY230

Still looks shinier than my bag, though. *shrug*


----------



## Espinosa

Can someone please i.d the colour of this nikki for me??


----------



## uadjit

^ I think that is Forest

What color is this MAM?


----------



## ivyle

I had never seen this bag before was wondering do any of you gals own or have any info on it,,include name price year model??? and is it still available at retail stores? TIA


----------



## penguininaboat

ivyle said:
			
		

> I had never seen this bag before was wondering do any of you gals own or have any info on it,,include name price year model??? and is it still available at retail stores? TIA



That is the Heartache hobo. It is several years old (maybe 09). I think ebay would be your best shot. I have seen it there before.. though the name is rarely part of the listing as the style is less well known.


----------



## ivyle

Thank you soo much


----------



## Denverite

Can someone tell me which blue this is? Thanks!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abaabe33a


----------



## lvsweetness

Denverite said:


> Can someone tell me which blue this is? Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abaabe33a


 
it looks like navy luxe to me


----------



## Denverite

lvsweetness said:


> it looks like navy luxe to me



Thanks! I was thinking that's what it might be too, but I was looking through the blue color reference thread and Iris looks the same too (unless that one is mislabeled).


----------



## lvsweetness

Denverite said:


> Thanks! I was thinking that's what it might be too, but I was looking through the blue color reference thread and Iris looks the same too (unless that one is mislabeled).



im not sure if they ever made an iris without the lizard trim?? i think magjess would know, hopefully she chimes in.. great blue tho!


----------



## MAGJES

Denverite said:


> Can someone tell me which blue this is? Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abaabe33a



lv is right - it's navy luxe and it's gorgeous!!  navy luxe (lambskin) has a slight "sheen" to it, veiny, and it's very very smooshy even when new. Iris is cow - thick and chewy. . Were you the lucky winner??


----------



## Denverite

MAGJES said:


> lv is right - it's navy luxe and it's gorgeous!!  navy luxe (lambskin) has a slight "sheen" to it, veiny, and it's very very smooshy even when new. Iris is cow - thick and chewy. . Were you the lucky winner??



Thanks for the help, and yes I was the winner!  I haven't seen many (if any) of these MABs pop up so when I saw it, I knew I had to have it, lol. I'm really excited to see this bag IRL, I'll have to do some searching here on the forum for some more pictures of it. Thanks again for your expertise!


----------



## Robinn

Does anyone know what the material is of this bag?   i am wondering if it was a sample...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/REBECCA-MIN..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba7cabf3#ht_500wt_689


----------



## jojon21

Robinn said:


> Does anyone know what the material is of this bag?   i am wondering if it was a sample...
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/REBECCA-MIN..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba7cabf3#ht_500wt_689



I used to own the black mesh and red mesh MAMs and the inside lining was the black/white floral.  I've never seen one with solid white lining so it could have been a sample.


----------



## travelerscloset

Lovely score *Denverite*!  I have that in a MAC and the leather is super smooshy!  Another rare find!


Denverite said:


> Thanks for the help, and yes I was the winner!  I haven't seen many (if any) of these MABs pop up so when I saw it, I knew I had to have it, lol. I'm really excited to see this bag IRL, I'll have to do some searching here on the forum for some more pictures of it. Thanks again for your expertise!


----------



## Indigowaters

Is this real? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a20da885d#ht_791wt_1190


----------



## uadjit

Indigowaters said:


> Is this real? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a20da885d#ht_791wt_1190



Yes. The Trompe l'Oeil bags are real. They're canvas and printed to look like MABs.


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ Never seen those before!


----------



## thedseer

can anyone tell what color this is?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...167?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf58e6af

color does not look like emerald to me (though it could be the lighting too), but it looks pebbled and emerald is not a pebbled leather. gorgeous regardless - the pebbled old school bags are my favorite


----------



## kaits33

thedseer said:


> can anyone tell what color this is?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...167?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf58e6af
> 
> color does not look like emerald to me (though it could be the lighting too), but it looks pebbled and emerald is not a pebbled leather. gorgeous regardless - the pebbled old school bags are my favorite



I saw that on eBay and wondered the same thing...in the one picture it *kind of* looks emerald-ish...but like you said it is hard to tell in the lighting. Maybe she can take better pics? I am definitely no expert on this so hopefully someone knows...it's a gorgeous Nikki!


----------



## thedseer

kaits33 said:


> I saw that on eBay and wondered the same thing...in the one picture it *kind of* looks emerald-ish...but like you said it is hard to tell in the lighting. Maybe she can take better pics? I am definitely no expert on this so hopefully someone knows...it's a gorgeous Nikki!



the texture/leather of emerald is the same as wine - smooth with a bit of a glaze - and this looks pebbled so i'm pretty sure it's not emerald, even though the lighting is bad (almost looks navy on my screen, though i'm sure it's green in real life). there have been so many RM colors, plus similar colors as well as different colors with the same name, so it gets tough to keep track of it all 

regardless, old school leathers are wonderful, and whoever gets this will be a lucky lady!


----------



## blackcat777

thedseer said:


> can anyone tell what color this is?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...167?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf58e6af
> 
> color does not look like emerald to me (though it could be the lighting too), but it looks pebbled and emerald is not a pebbled leather. gorgeous regardless - the pebbled old school bags are my favorite



I'm no expert too, but has been wondering the same thing about this beauty!
The color looks to me either Envy, Forest or Ever Green - and I believe the envy and the forest had came out after siggy hardware...so the ever green?


----------



## MAGJES

thedseer said:


> the texture/leather of emerald is the same as wine - smooth with a bit of a glaze - and this looks pebbled so i'm pretty sure it's not emerald, even though the lighting is bad (almost looks navy on my screen, though i'm sure it's green in real life). there have been so many RM colors, plus similar colors as well as different colors with the same name, so it gets tough to keep track of it all
> 
> regardless, old school leathers are wonderful, and whoever gets this will be a lucky lady!





kaits33 said:


> I saw that on eBay and wondered the same thing...in the one picture it *kind of* looks emerald-ish...but like you said it is hard to tell in the lighting. Maybe she can take better pics? I am definitely no expert on this so hopefully someone knows...it's a gorgeous Nikki!





blackcat777 said:


> I'm no expert too, but has been wondering the same thing about this beauty!
> The color looks to me either Envy, Forest or Ever Green - and I believe the envy and the forest had came out after siggy hardware...so the ever green?




It looks like Forest leather - really chewy and thick but like blackcat said that came out later - I had a Forest MAM with siggy hardware and this looks very similar but the hardware throws me.....
I think that Loveuga had a Nikki like this - I believe she called it Evergreen?
Definitely not Emerald leather that I'm familiar with.


----------



## thedseer

thanks blackcat and magjes - i'm pretty sure you're right about it being called evergreen.


----------



## Denverite

This is listed as ruby, but any chance it's actually wine??

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT...NING-AFTER-MINI-MAM-W-BRASS-HARDWARE/89615389


----------



## babidius

That looks too red to be wine.


----------



## thedseer

anyone know the official name for this oldie? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221128462306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

here's a picture i saved from the listing so we'd have it here for reference long after the ebay listing is gone:


----------



## diamondhalo

Hello! 

Can anyone tell me more about my little RM bag? 
It's really tiny, elasticated gathered opening with hidden magnets, circular flat studs on both sides, jewellery-like multi chain double handles, plain black cotton lining.


----------



## jojon21

diamondhalo said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone tell me more about my little RM bag?
> It's really tiny, elasticated gathered opening with hidden magnets, circular flat studs on both sides, jewellery-like multi chain double handles, plain black cotton lining.



Hypno Stud Cinch Purse from the Collection (higher end) line.


----------



## blackcat777

Can anyone here tell me which red this MAM is?
I have purchased it a while ago, have been told from the seller that this is a Cranberry - but this one wears pebbly cow leather, mixed hardware and grey / white striped lining.
The color does look very similar to the Cranberry - true red with pink undertone.
Any info would be appreciated. TIA!









with flash




without flash


----------



## MissRed

Can anyone tell me what's the name of this bag? TIA!


----------



## jojon21

^^Wowza! Did you get it at the sale? I don't know exactly what this style is called - it looks to be a cross between the Luscious Hobo, True Love Hobo & Nikki! Maybe it is a one-off or someone else might know the style name.


----------



## MissRed

jojon21 said:
			
		

> ^^Wowza! Did you get it at the sale? I don't know exactly what this style is called - it looks to be a cross between the Luscious Hobo, True Love Hobo & Nikki! Maybe it is a one-off or someone else might know the style name.



My friend did! And she got it for a steal! 50 bucks!!!


----------



## blackcat777

thedseer said:


> anyone know the official name for this oldie?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221128462306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> here's a picture i saved from the listing so we'd have it here for reference long after the ebay listing is gone:



(sorry for late response)
I think this is a Brown / Brown Croc trim.
I have a black version of this MAM that I think it called Black / Black Croc trim MAM from 2006.
Also there is a post with picture of brown version in "post your dark brown bags" thread (post #9). Owner calling it "brown croc MAM".

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...-dark-brown-bags-here-369255.html#post8660002


----------



## rycechica1016

hi, this is a very old listing, but can someone help me identify this color. tia!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Rebecca-Minkoff-MAB-Mini-Purple-Bag-NEW-/360350821385


----------



## kateincali

Hi! Does this look familiar to anyone? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Can anyone tell me what color this is? Thanks!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/SAL...MAM-with-Gold-HW-Get-Ready-for-Fall-/86426823


----------



## idreamofpurses

Help! Searched through color reference forum and none listed for this bag with this lining... Anyone have any idea for color name and year? TIA!


----------



## blackcat777

idreamofpurses said:


> Help! Searched through color reference forum and none listed for this bag with this lining... Anyone have any idea for color name and year? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984757



Post #89 - the color looks pretty smiler and you can peek the grey / white striped lining  
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ctures-your-grey-bags-here-pics-369261-6.html


----------



## idreamofpurses

blackcat777 said:


> Post #89 - the color looks pretty smiler and you can peek the grey / white striped lining
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-color-reference/color-post-pictures-your-grey-bags-here-pics-369261-6.html



Blackcat! You are so good! I only use the app on my phone maybe thats why I couldn't see the lining peeking through. I didn't know the striped lining meant sample bag, its one of my favorite linings! This leather is thick and chewy, wish RM would go back to her old leathers 

Thanks for helping me id the bag


----------



## B. Jara

idreamofpurses said:


> Blackcat! You are so good! I only use the app on my phone maybe thats why I couldn't see the lining peeking through. I didn't know the striped lining meant sample bag, its one of my favorite linings! This leather is thick and chewy, wish RM would go back to her old leathers
> 
> Thanks for helping me id the bag



They grey/white pinstriped lining was also used on regular full priced bags. Although I don't believe it was used on any bags from the NY factory. HTH!


----------



## MAGJES

idreamofpurses said:


> Blackcat! You are so good! I only use the app on my phone maybe thats why I couldn't see the lining peeking through. I didn't know the striped lining meant sample bag, its one of my favorite linings! This leather is thick and chewy, wish RM would go back to her old leathers
> 
> Thanks for helping me id the bag




This thin grey/white striped lining was used on full priced bags when RM first moved production overseas.  The first leathers out with this lining were Envy, Plum, Bright Royal,  and something else that I can't remember right now....so it was not used only on SS bags.


----------



## blackcat777

Ladies, I am now after this leather but not sure about the official color of this bag. Please help!
This mini Nikki has VERY thick and pebbly leather, grey / white pinstriped lining and gold hardware. My guess is the bright royal but I have never seen it IRL... how you think?
The bag in the picture has been damaged and discolored very badly (please see the bottom panel for the color) but leather texture is GORGEOUS!


----------



## inluvwithbags

Can someone please help me with this bag from the movie "Parental Guidance"?  It looks like a Sarah Burman bag, but I can't find it.
Any help would be wonderful 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-d3dHCVrj6...Gzkrg/s1600/marisa-tomei+PARENTALGUIDANCE.jpg


----------



## jojon21

inluvwithbags said:


> Can someone please help me with this bag from the movie "Parental Guidance"?  It looks like a Sarah Burman bag, but I can't find it.
> Any help would be wonderful
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-d3dHCVrj6...Gzkrg/s1600/marisa-tomei+PARENTALGUIDANCE.jpg



This isn't a Rebecca Minkoff bag as far as I can tell.
You might want to try posting this question in the "Can You I.D." forum listed under Celebrity Forums and somebody there may know.


----------



## lovechanel920

What's the name of this bag? It's not on her site anymore but I love it!
http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/media/catalog/category/collections_-_bags_1.jpg


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hi!  Can someone help me with this color and year?  Thanks!


----------



## Espinosa

Ladies, can anyone identify the colour, and year of this MAC?

TIA!


----------



## generica

dove gray


----------



## generica

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f23c5f782#ht_329wt_1162   What color is this?  Is it Persimmon?


----------



## Morisa

Can anyone identify this bag style?  The description suggests that it might have been a sample style that never went into production?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REBECCA-MIN...882&pid=100005&prg=1088&rk=4&sd=321077427650&


----------



## KaseyHK

i found this on eBay... it looks kind of strange. like a black leather bra 

could anyone of you please ID this bag? thanks in advance!


----------



## laurenrr

KaseyHK said:


> i found this on eBay... it looks kind of strange. like a black leather bra
> 
> could anyone of you please ID this bag? thanks in advance!


I believe its the heartbeat. There was a heartache hobo as well


----------



## KaseyHK

heartbeat? and headache?? :weird: it doesn't look like a heart to me. strange design. thank you so much for your reply 


laurenrr said:


> I believe its the heartbeat. There was a heartache hobo as well


----------



## Rocket_girl

KaseyHK said:


> i found this on eBay... it looks kind of strange. like a black leather bra
> 
> could anyone of you please ID this bag? thanks in advance!



Black leather bra: hilarious! 
Wow - what delicious leather. And KC: the Becky Birds!


----------



## KaseyHK

Rocket_girl said:


> Black leather bra: hilarious!
> Wow - what delicious leather. And KC: the Becky Birds!


i'd call "her" striper. it fits her better :giggles:
yes, i caught the new avian flu. not H7N9 but it's called *RMBBL* 

have a good weekend


----------



## KaseyHK

hey i found another bag that needs to identify. your advice please


----------



## KaseyHK

how about this one? TIA


----------



## nascar fan

Can anyone tell me what year this is?  I bought it but cannot remember for the life of me.
And it didn't come with a strap but it has the square rings like it should have one.
Just always been curious about the straps.
All the hardware has initials on it.
(and I'm not questioning its authenticity because I bought it myself, new)

Thanks,
Nas


----------



## Fashion1

nascar fan said:


> Can anyone tell me what year this is?  I bought it but cannot remember for the life of me.
> And it didn't come with a strap but it has the square rings like it should have one.
> Just always been curious about the straps.
> All the hardware has initials on it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nas


 
Looks like Dark Brown MAM. Lambskin leather with Signature Hardware from 2008. Very pretty! Many signature hw bags did not come with straps, even though they have the rings.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nascar fan said:


> Can anyone tell me what year this is?  I bought it but cannot remember for the life of me.
> And it didn't come with a strap but it has the square rings like it should have one.
> Just always been curious about the straps.
> All the hardware has initials on it.
> (and I'm not questioning its authenticity because I bought it myself, new)
> 
> Thanks,
> Nas



Love that bag Nas!


----------



## nascar fan

Fashion1 said:


> Looks like Dark Brown MAM. Lambskin leather with Signature Hardware from 2008. Very pretty! Many signature hw bags did not come with straps, even though they have the rings.


2008.  That sounds about right.  
Thank you so very much!


----------



## KaseyHK

nascar fan said:


> Can anyone tell me what year this is?  I bought it but cannot remember for the life of me.
> And it didn't come with a strap but it has the square rings like it should have one.
> Just always been curious about the straps.
> All the hardware has initials on it.
> (and I'm not questioning its authenticity because I bought it myself, new)
> 
> Thanks,
> Nas


i can feel the yummy leather from the photos. nice color too. love the vintage hardware. great bag!


----------



## nascar fan

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love that bag Nas!


Hi, Heart!
I was looking for something yesterday and stumbled upon it.   Never know what's over here in my closets!  (taking up room, actually.  i need to do some cleaning)


----------



## nascar fan

KaseyHK said:


> i can feel the yummy leather from the photos. nice color too. love the vintage hardware. great bag!


 
I'm sorry for not doing multi-quote!  Y'all answer so fast over here!
I never studied up much on RM.  It does feel so soft!  So no more signature hardware?  That's a shame.  Maybe that h/w cost too much to keep up with?
I do remember the bag being expensive.  
It is also kind of noisy!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nascar fan said:


> Hi, Heart!
> I was looking for something yesterday and stumbled upon it.   Never know what's over here in my closets!  (taking up room, actually.  i need to do some cleaning)



It's gorgeous!


----------



## KaseyHK

nascar fan said:


> I'm sorry for not doing multi-quote!  Y'all answer so fast over here!
> I never studied up much on RM.  It does feel so soft!  So no more signature hardware?  That's a shame.  Maybe that h/w cost too much to keep up with?
> I do remember the bag being expensive.
> It is also kind of noisy!


sadly RM will not bring the old hardware back. the new hardware is rather plain (no identity) and easy to rip off. although i've seen the clasp snap of some latest bags has RM engraved on it. plain letters without artistic design. i am not into RM for a long time but i can see that she's decided to sacrifice the details of her older bags for a simple and plain style. and i agree, it's about cost cutting.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I love looking at the old school MABs with signature hardware.  Those purses are so beautiful to me.  They look more exquisite compared today versions of the MAB/MAM.  I wish I could have one in my collection, especially a Dark Brown MAB.


----------



## KaseyHK

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I love looking at the old school MABs with signature hardware.  Those purses are so beautiful to me.  They look more exquisite compared today versions of the MAB/MAM.  I wish I could have one in my collection, especially a Dark Brown MAB.


there is one - a glazed brown MAB - on eBay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...640?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a808275c0


----------



## FloridaGirl18

Could someone please help me ID the style of this bag?


----------



## KaseyHK

FloridaGirl18 said:


> Could someone please help me ID the style of this bag?


i saw this on eBay earlier. it's no longer listed so i guess someone has bought it.

ok, guess i've found it - it's called Small Passion Satchel
http://www.ebay.com/itm/REBECCA-MIN...813?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6ef246fd

http://www.amazon.com/Rebecca-Minkoff-Small-Passion-Satchel/dp/images/B004QGXYSE


----------



## FloridaGirl18

KaseyHK said:


> i saw this on eBay earlier. it's no longer listed so i guess someone has bought it.
> 
> ok, guess i've found it - it's called Small Passion Satchel
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/REBECCA-MIN...813?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6ef246fd
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rebecca-Minkoff-Small-Passion-Satchel/dp/images/B004QGXYSE



Kasey. can I hug you??!  Thank you so much! I was the one who snatched it up. I have been dying for a salmon colored bag. I am a bit concerned about the straps (don't know what else to call them) on the front now that I stare at it more but I guess I'll find out soon enough! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## KaseyHK

FloridaGirl18 said:


> Kasey. can I hug you??!  Thank you so much! I was the one who snatched it up. I have been dying for a salmon colored bag. I am a bit concerned about the straps (don't know what else to call them) on the front now that I stare at it more but I guess I'll find out soon enough! Thank you thank you thank you!


my pleasure! i enjoyed the search process a lot so i have to thank you!
btw, the color of your bag is burnt orange, similar to salmon but brighter and with a sheen. i also found a close relative to this bag. it's called Embrace which has a gorgeous shape and strap


----------



## FloridaGirl18

Thank you Kasey! Perhaps you know the answer to a  question I have about the bag. The seller indicates in her listing that she added the D ring to the sides (you can see it sticking out from the sides in the pic). The stock photos on Amazon (not sure if they are stock or just amazon's) show there are NO leather tabs to hold the rings but on the other photos in the listing, there are leather tabs. Could the seller possibly have added those? Would RM put tabs without D rings? It all seems very odd to me. 

Thanks for any help or advice! I really appreciate you tracking down the name and info. There doesn't seem to be much discussion about this style at all on tPF. Thank you!


----------



## KaseyHK

FloridaGirl18 said:


> Thank you Kasey! Perhaps you know the answer to a  question I have about the bag. The seller indicates in her listing that she added the D ring to the sides (you can see it sticking out from the sides in the pic). The stock photos on Amazon (not sure if they are stock or just amazon's) show there are NO leather tabs to hold the rings but on the other photos in the listing, there are leather tabs. Could the seller possibly have added those? Would RM put tabs without D rings? It all seems very odd to me.
> 
> Thanks for any help or advice! I really appreciate you tracking down the name and info. There doesn't seem to be much discussion about this style at all on tPF. Thank you!


just by looking at this photo, it's hard to tell if the seller did a great job to add the  rings on the sides. it's possible to add anything. all you need are materials and equipment. perhaps the seller asked a cobbler to add them. 
if i see these rings on the sides on a medium or small size RM bag, i'd wonder they're for a detachable strap. i think these rings are practical as you can attach a MAC strap to it and wear it as shoulder bag or crossbody. just my opinion. i'd suggest to ask the seller for more photos and details if those rings bother you.


----------



## FloridaGirl18

KaseyHK said:


> just by looking at this photo, it's hard to tell if the seller did a great job to add the  rings on the sides. it's possible to add anything. all you need are materials and equipment. perhaps the seller asked a cobbler to add them.
> if i see these rings on the sides on a medium or small size RM bag, i'd wonder they're for a detachable strap. i think these rings are practical as you can attach a MAC strap to it and wear it as shoulder bag or crossbody. just my opinion. i'd suggest to ask the seller for more photos and details if those rings bother you.



Thank you Kasey. I ended up deciding against the bag. It was in the photos but it makes me too uncomfortable with having the tabs dyed to match, added, etc. I'd rather something that wasn't monkeyed around with


----------



## KaseyHK

FloridaGirl18 said:


> Thank you Kasey. I ended up deciding against the bag. It was in the photos but it makes me too uncomfortable with having the tabs dyed to match, added, etc. I'd rather something that wasn't monkeyed around with


i'm sorry that the bag doesn't look right. good luck with your next find


----------



## FloridaGirl18

KaseyHK said:


> i'm sorry that the bag doesn't look right. good luck with your next find


 
Thank you!! I'm sure another will come along in no time


----------



## kaits33

Can someone ID this bag's color for me? I thought royal came with CC lining...so not sure what color this is. Thanks!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Morning-After-Mini-MAM/107251329


----------



## blackcat777

kaits33 said:


> Can someone ID this bag's color for me? I thought royal came with CC lining...so not sure what color this is. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Morning-After-Mini-MAM/107251329



By looking at the inside pocket leather trim and zipper tape color - this one still seems Royal to me... exterior leather color looks really darkened though.


----------



## KaseyHK

blackcat777 said:


> By looking at the inside pocket leather trim and zipper tape color - this one still seems Royal to me... exterior leather color looks really darkened though.


the bag looks Navy to me.


----------



## Fashion1

kaits33 said:


> Can someone ID this bag's color for me? I thought royal came with CC lining...so not sure what color this is. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Morning-After-Mini-MAM/107251329


 
It's definitely Royal. The zipper track gives it away (navy is darker) - I've had both.


----------



## KaseyHK

i've found an old post with a link to a picture of a Royal MAM. the blue looks lighter. perhaps it's just the flash effect. it has a diff lining. IDK as i have not seen it in real life b4 

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/my-very-first-rm-mab-pics-232016.html#post4894600

the pic: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...koff-bag-directory-pictures-only-img_1882.jpg


----------



## Fashion1

KaseyHK said:


> i've found an old post with a link to a picture of a Royal MAM. the blue looks lighter. perhaps it's just the flash effect. it has a diff lining. IDK as i have not seen it in real life b4
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/my-very-first-rm-mab-pics-232016.html#post4894600
> 
> the pic: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...koff-bag-directory-pictures-only-img_1882.jpg


 
Kasey good find (man I love that pic), but there were different versions of the OS Royal that came out and one was a little darker than the other version. This one also looks like it has darkened some from the original color, which is pretty common for OS blues.


----------



## KaseyHK

Fashion1 said:


> Kasey good find (man I love that pic), but there were different versions of the OS Royal that came out and one was a little darker than the other version. This one also looks like it has darkened some from the original color, which is pretty common for OS blues.



eh? you mentioned the darkening issue. yesterday blackcat also mentioned that for PH leather. i thought leathers only got lightened by sunlight and darkened by touch (due to hand sweating and oil etc). i want your opinion. does the color get darkened even without exposing to the light and touch? i don't want  color transform on my bags


----------



## Fashion1

I would say it definitely can happen, but I've only seen it on some older blue colors that I've owned. (Namely, Night Blue, Concord, Royal). My Purple Haze MAB has also gotten darker and richer (in a way that I absolutely love) but not too much. I baby my bags, don't use oils or lotions and always cover with a towel when in the car, etc., so it's something that just happened naturally. It hasn't happened to most of my RM's though, so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## blackcat777

^^^ I agree - we don't have to worry too much about color change issue as long as we use our bag with care. I obtained my OS Royal MAM last year, 5 years after its production, but my Royal MAM is not showing any color issues.

And PH leather ages and changes its color in a good way - when I saw my sis's PH, I thought "wow PH ages like a wise woman or a good wine" - YKWIM?

@ kaits: some OS Royal MAMs came with floral lining. HTH!


----------



## KaseyHK

thank you Fashion and Blackcat very much for your responses and advice. 



Fashion1 said:


> I would say it definitely can happen, but I've only seen it on some older blue colors that I've owned. (Namely, Night Blue, Concord, Royal). My Purple Haze MAB has also gotten darker and richer (in a way that I absolutely love) but not too much. I baby my bags, don't use oils or lotions and always cover with a towel when in the car, etc., so it's something that just happened naturally. It hasn't happened to most of my RM's though, so I wouldn't worry!





blackcat777 said:


> ^^^ I agree - we don't have to worry too much about color change issue as long as we use our bag with care. I obtained my OS Royal MAM last year, 5 years after its production, but my Royal MAM is not showing any color issues.
> 
> And PH leather ages and changes its color in a good way - when I saw my sis's PH, I thought "wow PH ages like a wise woman or a good wine" - YKWIM?
> 
> @ kaits: some OS Royal MAMs came with floral lining. HTH!


----------



## kaits33

blackcat777 said:


> By looking at the inside pocket leather trim and zipper tape color - this one still seems Royal to me... exterior leather color looks really darkened though.





Fashion1 said:


> It's definitely Royal. The zipper track gives it away (navy is darker) - I've had both.





KaseyHK said:


> i've found an old post with a link to a picture of a Royal MAM. the blue looks lighter. perhaps it's just the flash effect. it has a diff lining. IDK as i have not seen it in real life b4
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/my-very-first-rm-mab-pics-232016.html#post4894600
> 
> the pic: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...koff-bag-directory-pictures-only-img_1882.jpg



Thanks ladies for all your help! I did some searching in the threads but I definitely missed that link you posted Kasey--what a beautiful picture! I'm kind of sad to hear it's royal (one of my dream bags!) but darkened royal.  When I clicked back on it's selling history on bonz it was once listed by a previous owner as royal--but like you ladies said it looked SO dark that I wasn't sure. I really wanted something a little different than navy. Anyone have any other color recommendations for blue bags? The sky and cobalt OS colors (although lighter colors) appear gorgeous too. If you can't tell...I really want a blue older RM. The search continues! 

Thanks again, you ladies are always so helpful!


----------



## thedseer

kaits33 said:


> Can someone ID this bag's color for me? I thought royal came with CC lining...so not sure what color this is. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Morning-After-Mini-MAM/107251329


 
i'm a little late to the party, but i agree that it's royal. i don't think it's necessarily darkened - there were different versions of royal i believe. 



KaseyHK said:


> i've found an old post with a link to a picture of a Royal MAM. the blue looks lighter. perhaps it's just the flash effect. it has a diff lining. IDK as i have not seen it in real life b4
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/my-very-first-rm-mab-pics-232016.html#post4894600
> 
> the pic: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...koff-bag-directory-pictures-only-img_1882.jpg


 
the one here has the paisley lining, so i went on the hunt for other royals, like ones that have the b&w floral lining, to compare

here's this: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...r-blue-bags-here-pics-369259.html#post8252885 - dark like the listing though i can't tell the lining

and this: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/a-royal-reveal-for-your-holiday-503680.html - also a darker royal (and same lining), though perhaps not as dark as the Bonz listing (though it could be the lighting too).

i've never had a royal, so can't speak from first hand experience - just wanted to chime in to show that it had perhaps had not darkened, but was just a different version.


----------



## thedseer

kaits33 said:


> Thanks ladies for all your help! I did some searching in the threads but I definitely missed that link you posted Kasey--what a beautiful picture! I'm kind of sad to hear it's royal (one of my dream bags!) but darkened royal.  When I clicked back on it's selling history on bonz it was once listed by a previous owner as royal--but like you ladies said it looked SO dark that I wasn't sure. I really wanted something a little different than navy. Anyone have any other color recommendations for blue bags? The sky and cobalt OS colors (although lighter colors) appear gorgeous too. If you can't tell...I really want a blue older RM. The search continues!
> 
> Thanks again, you ladies are always so helpful!


 
OS sky blue is gorgeous, though pretty impossible to find - i remember only one popping up in the past few years and it was in terrible condition. but the hunt is fun, and this color would be so worth it if you could track it down!

if you're sold on the OS brass hardware, then i would also recommend royal/brown basketweave. or stonewash blue came in OS silver hardware. it often looks greyish, but looks more blue as it ages and becomes more oily, IMO.

if open to non-OS hardware, there's ocean, pool, and bright royal, off the top of my head.

and if darker blues are okay too, you have even more choices.


----------



## kaits33

thedseer said:


> OS sky blue is gorgeous, though pretty impossible to find - i remember only one popping up in the past few years and it was in terrible condition. but the hunt is fun, and this color would be so worth it if you could track it down!
> 
> if you're sold on the OS brass hardware, then i would also recommend royal/brown basketweave. or stonewash blue came in OS silver hardware. it often looks greyish, but looks more blue as it ages and becomes more oily, IMO.
> 
> if open to non-OS hardware, there's ocean, pool, and bright royal, off the top of my head.
> 
> and if darker blues are okay too, you have even more choices.



Wow, thanks for all the great information. I am open to blue colors and non-os hardware, I just really want an older RM with gorgeous leather-- so if you have any other ideas I'm open. Maybe I'll ask that seller for other pictures to see how dark it is. I just don't want something that's just a plain navy color--but darker blue is okay. I love Ocean, pool is pretty too. The leathers on those delicious as well?


----------



## thedseer

kaits33 said:


> Wow, thanks for all the great information. I am open to blue colors and non-os hardware, I just really want an older RM with gorgeous leather-- so if you have any other ideas I'm open. Maybe I'll ask that seller for other pictures to see how dark it is. I just don't want something that's just a plain navy color--but darker blue is okay. I love Ocean, pool is pretty too. The leathers on those delicious as well?


 
sure, no problem! i actually haven't had many RM blues (i think just one that i returned), but i believe both ocean and night blue were known for having really great leather. hopefully someone who's had a bunch of blues can give you other suggestions


----------



## uadjit

kaits33 said:


> Wow, thanks for all the great information. I am open to blue colors and non-os hardware, I just really want an older RM with gorgeous leather-- so if you have any other ideas I'm open. Maybe I'll ask that seller for other pictures to see how dark it is. I just don't want something that's just a plain navy color--but darker blue is okay. I love Ocean, pool is pretty too. The leathers on those delicious as well?


Ocean leather is TDF. It is so soft and pillowy and feels fluffy like a nice Bal.Of all the RM bags I've owned I loved my Ocean Steady's leather the best.  I only got rid of that bag because I carried her too much and eventually wore her into the ground.

Pool is a glazed leather so it's more durable but its texture isn't as squeezable.


----------



## KaseyHK

thedseer said:


> i'm a little late to the party, but i agree that it's royal. i don't think it's necessarily darkened - there were different versions of royal i believe.
> 
> 
> 
> the one here has the paisley lining, so i went on the hunt for other royals, like ones that have the b&w floral lining, to compare
> 
> here's this: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...r-blue-bags-here-pics-369259.html#post8252885 - dark like the listing though i can't tell the lining
> 
> and this: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/a-royal-reveal-for-your-holiday-503680.html - also a darker royal (and same lining), though perhaps not as dark as the Bonz listing (though it could be the lighting too).
> 
> i've never had a royal, so can't speak from first hand experience - just wanted to chime in to show that it had perhaps had not darkened, but was just a different version.


i totally agree with you - even in the same season, for the same color name, on different styles the color can look very different. say for example, Charcoal, the mini MAC looks very grey while the MAC looks kinda brown. as long as you like the color, the name would not be a deal breaker


----------



## kaits33

KaseyHK said:


> i totally agree with you - even in the same season, for the same color name, on different styles the color can look very different. say for example, Charcoal, the mini MAC looks very grey while the MAC looks kinda brown. as long as you like the color, the name would not be a deal breaker



Yeah, RM is known to use names over and over (and over!) for different colors/bags and seasons. I think that the particular shade of royal is just a little too dark for what I want, I guess I was just looking for some confirmation because I was wanting to know what it was. Trying to keep myself educated on OS RM.  I have no interest in any of her new bags.  Thanks again for finding that pic for me!


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:


> Ocean leather is TDF. It is so soft and pillowy and feels fluffy like a nice Bal.Of all the RM bags I've owned I loved my Ocean Steady's leather the best.  I only got rid of that bag because I carried her too much and eventually wore her into the ground.
> 
> Pool is a glazed leather so it's more durable but its texture isn't as squeezable.



Yeah, even in pictures I've seen, Ocean looks amazing! Pool looks pretty, but I like more of a smooshy bag.  I found pictures of OS sky blue and cobalt and think they are both gorgeous colors. I imagine these don't pop up very often! I think I will just have to be patient and wait it out.  Even though the bag I posted is royal, I think that version may be a little too dark for what I want right now. 

Did you ever do a collection thread? I imagine yours would be amazing?


----------



## olidivia

What is the name of this color and what year was it produced? Nikki in Croco. Thanks!


----------



## olidivia

Pictures of the Nikki Croco


----------



## uadjit

kaits33 said:


> Yeah, even in pictures I've seen, Ocean looks amazing! Pool looks pretty, but I like more of a smooshy bag.  I found pictures of OS sky blue and cobalt and think they are both gorgeous colors. I imagine these don't pop up very often! I think I will just have to be patient and wait it out.  Even though the bag I posted is royal, I think that version may be a little too dark for what I want right now.
> 
> Did you ever do a collection thread? I imagine yours would be amazing?


Yeah, you just have to keep looking and eventually something great will pop up.

I've never done a collection thread because I don't usually have tons of RM bags at the same time. I'm always cycling through them. Also, I'm just too lazy.  I prefer taking pictures of individual bags in interesting places.

I sort of wish I'd kept pictures of some of my favorites, though. I did keep this picture of Ocean Steady from E. Washington because it was such a nice picture:


----------



## fabae

Can  anyone help me ID this bag?  I just bought it from a seller in the UK.  I'm guessing it's from Summer to Fall 2009, but I had taken a hiatus from RM around then and so I don't know how long or for what seasons this lining was used.  I've looked around and was thinking that this could be fawn or almond, but that's as much as I have been able to figure out.  TIA!


----------



## blackcat777

fabae said:


> Can  anyone help me ID this bag?  I just bought it from a seller in the UK.  I'm guessing it's from Summer to Fall 2009, but I had taken a hiatus from RM around then and so I don't know how long or for what seasons this lining was used.  I've looked around and was thinking that this could be fawn or almond, but that's as much as I have been able to figure out.  TIA!



**edit**
I just found out that my guess was wrong...sorry!
btw your Nikki is beautiful - hope you can id this bag soon


----------



## blackcat777

uadjit said:


> Yeah, you just have to keep looking and eventually something great will pop up.
> 
> I've never done a collection thread because I don't usually have tons of RM bags at the same time. I'm always cycling through them. Also, I'm just too lazy.  I prefer taking pictures of individual bags in interesting places.
> 
> I sort of wish I'd kept pictures of some of my favorites, though. I did keep this picture of Ocean Steady from E. Washington because it was such a nice picture:



I remember this pic, uadjit - I still think this pic is my favorite RM bag action shot!


----------



## KaseyHK

fabae said:


> Can  anyone help me ID this bag?  I just bought it from a seller in the UK.  I'm guessing it's from Summer to Fall 2009, but I had taken a hiatus from RM around then and so I don't know how long or for what seasons this lining was used.  I've looked around and was thinking that this could be fawn or almond, but that's as much as I have been able to figure out.  TIA!


i believe this is Nikki in Tan in 2010: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/help-nikki-hobo-in-tan-is-good-fall-625160.html
the one released in 2009 is Burnt Orange, which is a brighter color: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...nge-bags-here-pics-369290-2.html#post14590700


----------



## blackcat777

olidivia said:


> Pictures of the Nikki Croco



2010 Brown Alligator Nikki


----------



## blackcat777

KaseyHK said:


> i believe this is Nikki in Tan in 2010: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/help-nikki-hobo-in-tan-is-good-fall-625160.html
> the one released in 2009 is Burnt Orange, which is a brighter color: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...nge-bags-here-pics-369290-2.html#post14590700



My first guess was '09 Tan (same as '08 Natural) that sold at '09 Gilt sale, but i realized that fabae's Nikki seems a shade lighter than the color of that leather I remember (I used to own a MAC in that leather). Definitely not Fawn, could be a '09 variation of Almond? 
Grey and white pinstripe lining wasn't used so long, in early '09 and for special Gilt sale bags I believe.


----------



## KaseyHK

blackcat777 said:


> My first guess was '09 Tan (same as '08 Natural) that sold at '09 Gilt sale, but i realized that fabae's Nikki seems a shade lighter than the color of that leather I remember (I used to own a MAC in that leather). Definitely not Fawn, could be a '09 variation of Almond?
> Grey and white pinstripe lining wasn't used so long, in early '09 and for special Gilt sale bags I believe.


i saw the original listing (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rebecca-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557). it looks slightly darker. with this gold hardware and the hex feet, IMO most likely it would be  tan or burnt orange. almond Nikki has b/w floral lining and it looks even darker. if there's discoloration of the leather, it might be burnt orange. as for the years, i never have a clue  i'm not familiar with this lining but i guess it came out after the becky bird? or just before? if after then 2010. if before then 2009. just my guess.


----------



## blackcat777

KaseyHK said:


> i saw the original listing (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rebecca-Minkoff-Nikki-bag-bnwt-/230982328930?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35c79ea262&nma=true&si=4EPwKvhbvOEuP4hKMd4IDPGI0cY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557). it looks slightly darker. with this gold hardware and the hex feet, IMO most likely it would be  tan or burnt orange. almond Nikki has b/w floral lining and it looks even darker. if there's discoloration of the leather, it might be burnt orange. as for the years, i never have a clue  i'm not familiar with this lining but i guess it came out after the becky bird? or just before? if after then 2010. if before then 2009. just my guess.



Yeah to me too it looks either tan, almond or camel, Kasey. The reason I don't think this Nikki is a BO is a color of stitching strings. Burnt Orange bags from '08 and '10 both had yellow-ish orange color stitching but fabae's Nikki has light brown stitching. Also RM has released a lot of different version of Almonds in different shades and different linings - and on top of that there were special release for Gilt sale and samples - I am no help on this one but just curious to find it out too 

Grey and white pinstripe lining first came out when RM moved her production from NY to China - after the blue and cream stripe lining / black and white floral lining, and before the birdy.


----------



## KaseyHK

i saw the bag with tag in the original listing. so, perhaps fabae can find out the answer there, i think? i have a love letter in Tan. i just compared the photos of the two bags, the string color is exactly the same. the leather texture also looks identical. i'm pretty sure it's not camel because camel came with gunmetal hardware. but, like you pointed out, there's possibility to have bags with slight variations for special stores. 

thanks for your explanation on the linings. i always wanna make a list of RM linings with years released etc, for a quick reference 



blackcat777 said:


> Yeah to me too it looks either tan, almond or camel, Kasey. The reason I don't think this Nikki is a BO is a color of stitching strings. Burnt Orange bags from '08 and '10 both had yellow-ish orange color stitching but fabae's Nikki has light brown stitching. Also RM has released a lot of different version of Almonds in different shades and different linings - and on top of that there were special release for Gilt sale and samples - I am no help on this one but just curious to find it out too
> 
> Grey and white pinstripe lining first came out when RM moved her production from NY to China - after the blue and cream stripe lining / black and white floral lining, and before the birdy.


----------



## KaseyHK

kaits33 said:


> Yeah, RM is known to use names over and over (and over!) for different colors/bags and seasons. I think that the particular shade of royal is just a little too dark for what I want, I guess I was just looking for some confirmation because I was wanting to know what it was. Trying to keep myself educated on OS RM.  I have no interest in any of her new bags.  Thanks again for finding that pic for me!


i didn't particularly look for a blue RM bag so this is the first time i saw this one. perhaps you have seen this one before. this blue color is very elegant and beautiful IMO: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Reb...ilver-HW-Mod-Pics-Final-Sale-Price-/100583219


----------



## kaits33

KaseyHK said:


> i didn't particularly look for a blue RM bag so this is the first time i saw this one. perhaps you have seen this one before. this blue color is very elegant and beautiful IMO: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Reb...ilver-HW-Mod-Pics-Final-Sale-Price-/100583219



Yeah, I saw that one, I think it's really pretty too. The seller of the royal MAM posted it on ebay too and the pics of it there look really pretty. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171050983209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

So now I'm feeling conflicted after seeing those pictures! I just want a spring/summery bag with smooshy, beautiful leather. I started looking at purple shades but I really think I want a blue bag right now.


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:


> Yeah, you just have to keep looking and eventually something great will pop up.
> 
> I've never done a collection thread because I don't usually have tons of RM bags at the same time. I'm always cycling through them. Also, I'm just too lazy.  I prefer taking pictures of individual bags in interesting places.
> 
> I sort of wish I'd kept pictures of some of my favorites, though. I did keep this picture of Ocean Steady from E. Washington because it was such a nice picture:



That picture is beautiful!  You can really see how gorgeous the color and leather are. I definitely understand not doing a collection thread...I am so bad about posting pictures...let alone doing a collection thread. I know you've had alot of fabulous RM's though!


----------



## fabae

KaseyHK said:


> i saw the bag with tag in the original listing. so, perhaps fabae can find out the answer there, i think? i have a love letter in Tan. i just compared the photos of the two bags, the string color is exactly the same. the leather texture also looks identical. i'm pretty sure it's not camel because camel came with gunmetal hardware. but, like you pointed out, there's possibility to have bags with slight variations for special stores.
> 
> thanks for your explanation on the linings. i always wanna make a list of RM linings with years released etc, for a quick reference


 


blackcat777 said:


> Yeah to me too it looks either tan, almond or camel, Kasey. The reason I don't think this Nikki is a BO is a color of stitching strings. Burnt Orange bags from '08 and '10 both had yellow-ish orange color stitching but fabae's Nikki has light brown stitching. Also RM has released a lot of different version of Almonds in different shades and different linings - and on top of that there were special release for Gilt sale and samples - I am no help on this one but just curious to find it out too
> 
> Grey and white pinstripe lining first came out when RM moved her production from NY to China - after the blue and cream stripe lining / black and white floral lining, and before the birdy.


 
Thanks for the input!  I don't think it's a Burnt Orange variation because it's definitely a light brown color.  

I remember Camel having gunmetal hardware, too, I think.  That would have been a reason for me to pass on it.

Maybe it's tan, then.  There never was much said about tan on the SF, so it's hard to know.  I'm sure someone else out there has or has had a bag like this, but I didn't want to start a new thread just for that.


----------



## fabae

I checked and double-checked the tags.  Nothing on there about color, unfortunately.


----------



## kaits33

Fashion1 said:


> Kasey good find (man I love that pic), but there were different versions of the OS Royal that came out and one was a little darker than the other version. This one also looks like it has darkened some from the original color, which is pretty common for OS blues.



So I ended up making seeing this on ebay and made an offer and won:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171050983209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I believe it is the same bag as the one on Bonz, but there are more pictures in the daylight and different angles and I actually really started to love the color. Since you said you had one like this--do you think the bag will/has darkened evenly? Also, do you happen to know what year this one is (with B&W floral?). Out of all the RM's I've bought--this is my first OS. I'm really excited to feel some yummy OS leather! Thanks for any input you can offer.


----------



## Fashion1

kaits33 said:


> So I ended up making seeing this on ebay and made an offer on this one and won this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171050983209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I believe it is the same bag as the one on Bonz, but there are more pictures in the daylight and different angles and I actually really started to love the color. Since you said you had one like this--do you think the bag will/has darkened evenly? Also, do you happen to know what year this one is (with B&W floral?). Out of all the RM's I've bought--this is my first OS. I'm really excited to feel some yummy OS leather! Thanks for any input you can offer.


 
Hi Kaits, congrats on your OS purchase! I think you will find Royal has really amazing, smooshy leather. That one especially is really nice, and it appears to be in excellent condition. You are right - better pics in that listing. If it has darkened (looks spot on for royal in first pic) it is very even, and probably won't darken a whole more. I believe the very early ones in 06 had the rainbow stripe and fleur de lis lining, so I am guessing this one is probably early 07. Post pics when you get it!!


----------



## uadjit

kaits33 said:


> So I ended up making seeing this on ebay and made an offer on this one and won this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171050983209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I believe it is the same bag as the one on Bonz, but there are more pictures in the daylight and different angles and I actually really started to love the color. Since you said you had one like this--do you think the bag will/has darkened evenly? Also, do you happen to know what year this one is (with B&W floral?). Out of all the RM's I've bought--this is my first OS. I'm really excited to feel some yummy OS leather! Thanks for any input you can offer.


Congratulations, kaits. I know you are going to love that bag. It's seriously gorgeous. IMHO the "aging" process gives character to leather so I say don't worry about what color it's "supposed" to be. Embrace its patina and love it for what it is (Beautiful!).


----------



## kaits33

Fashion1 said:


> Hi Kaits, congrats on your OS purchase! I think you will find Royal has really amazing, smooshy leather. That one especially is really nice, and it appears to be in excellent condition. You are right - better pics in that listing. If it has darkened (looks spot on for royal in first pic) it is very even, and probably won't darken a whole more. I believe the very early ones in 06 had the rainbow stripe and fleur de lis lining, so I am guessing this one is probably early 07. Post pics when you get it!!



Thanks for all the good info Fashion! I always appreciate when the RM experts can help me out! I am really excited and will post pictures when I get her! 

I just realized how many times I said "this" in that post..it's been a long day and I'm really tired!


----------



## kaits33

uadjit said:


> Congratulations, kaits. I know you are going to love that bag. It's seriously gorgeous. IMHO the "aging" process gives character to leather so I say don't worry about what color it's "supposed" to be. Embrace its patina and love it for what it is (Beautiful!).



Thanks! I think it has to be the same bag that I originally asked about that was on Bonz. When I saw all the pictures on the ebay listing I really loved the royal color (whether it was darker than it was supposed to be or not!) and had to have it!  It is so hard to tell from pictures sometimes. I am really excited to get her! I will post pictures when she arrives!

And on that note, I am off to bed. I feel like I can barely type a sentence that makes sense right now!


----------



## pandafan

kaits33 said:


> Thanks! I think it has to be the same bag that I originally asked about that was on Bonz. When I saw all the pictures on the ebay listing I really loved the royal color (whether it was darker than it was supposed to be or not!) and had to have it!  It is so hard to tell from pictures sometimes. I am really excited to get her! I will post pictures when she arrives!
> 
> And on that note, I am off to bed. I feel like I can barely type a sentence that makes sense right now!



Hopefully you'll read this after you're well-rested  because I have some more royal mam info for ya! I have a second-hand royal mam with the same finished tassels, b/w floral lining, bright blue zipper track, like the one you just got. Apparently, there was a second generation royal mam made for a winter 2008 RM sale (not sure if it was the sample sale, or Gilt). This royal was noticeably darker than the original royal that Fashion1 mentioned. You might find old forum posts referencing "dark royal". 

The bag I have might have been a sample because one of the top panels (near the zipper) seems to be a slightly brighter shade of blue, as if it was assembled with a piece of the original royal. It's only apparent in bright sunlight... and that's what I see in the outdoor pic from the eBay listing for your new purchase. My bag hasn't darkened at all, btw. The leather is great: chewy, thick old school goodness! Congrats on finding one!


----------



## kaits33

pandafan said:


> Hopefully you'll read this after you're well-rested  because I have some more royal mam info for ya! I have a second-hand royal mam with the same finished tassels, b/w floral lining, bright blue zipper track, like the one you just got. Apparently, there was a second generation royal mam made for a winter 2008 RM sale (not sure if it was the sample sale, or Gilt). This royal was noticeably darker than the original royal that Fashion1 mentioned. You might find old forum posts referencing "dark royal".
> 
> The bag I have might have been a sample because one of the top panels (near the zipper) seems to be a slightly brighter shade of blue, as if it was assembled with a piece of the original royal. It's only apparent in bright sunlight... and that's what I see in the outdoor pic from the eBay listing for your new purchase. My bag hasn't darkened at all, btw. The leather is great: chewy, thick old school goodness! Congrats on finding one!



I am so happy to have some more information about my MAM! It's my first OS bag--I've owned quite a few RM's but missed out on getting various OS bags I wanted. I'm so glad to hear how much you love yours! I love the bright blue zipper track. I'll have to check out the top panels when I get it and see if I notice it--because honestly I can't see it from the pictures on ebay! I have wanted a blue bag for the spring/summer-especially because I bought and then sold a Bal Ardoise City (The City style just does not work for me--but I love the bag on other people!) I still have some other OS beauties I'm hoping to find someday. This is a good start though!

Thanks for your help bag twin!  I'll post pics when it arrives!


----------



## lovemisa143

*Please help me identify the color of this Rebecca Minkoff MAC - The tags said the color is Grape-- but I've heard of some people talking about an eggplant color ... are they the same or is Grape and Eggplant two different shades of purple?*

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Minkoff-MAC-Clutch-in-Grape-Purple-NWT-/130919956313?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=bmwnwfiIkLq%252FEJrQJmqEdT%252F0hVc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


*With Flash: *


















*Without Flash: *












Thank you so much!


----------



## KaseyHK

i may be wrong but i'm pretty sure your MAC is grape. the eggplant MAC has a redder tone, which to me resembles another RM color - burgundy: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ant-mac-leather-help-787121.html#post23366069
there's a MAC also in eggplant color but that leather is released in an earlier season and that eggplant is closer to violet or blue and the leather is different from your MAC: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...koff-bags-duo-reveal-660042.html#post17927669



lovemisa143 said:


> *Please help me identify the color of this Rebecca Minkoff MAC - The tags said the color is Grape-- but I've heard of some people talking about an eggplant color ... are they the same or is Grape and Eggplant two different shades of purple?*
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Minkoff-MAC-Clutch-in-Grape-Purple-NWT-/130919956313?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=bmwnwfiIkLq%252FEJrQJmqEdT%252F0hVc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> *With Flash: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Flash: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## generica

For the RM experts:  is this MAM Custom Purple, Royalty Purple or Roadrunner purple?  Any insight appreciated!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...OqS1DYC3vT5sYoA%2FaJg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## shminbabe

KaseyHK said:


> i may be wrong but i'm pretty sure your MAC is grape. the eggplant MAC has a redder tone, which to me resembles another RM color - burgundy: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ant-mac-leather-help-787121.html#post23366069
> there's a MAC also in eggplant color but that leather is released in an earlier season and that eggplant is closer to violet or blue and the leather is different from your MAC: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...koff-bags-duo-reveal-660042.html#post17927669



I have this exact bag in MAC Daddy - I'm sure it's Grape.

I LOVE Grape and the leather.  Do you?


----------



## pandafan

generica said:


> For the RM experts:  is this MAM Custom Purple, Royalty Purple or Roadrunner purple?  Any insight appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...OqS1DYC3vT5sYoA%2FaJg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



This looks like Custom Purple, which definitely came with gold mixed hardware. The Royalty Purple MAM that I saw at the sample sale (2010?) had silver hardware. If I recall, Roadrunner purple was only used for the MAC and Nikki, and is quite pebbly (I have the Nikki ).


----------



## generica

pandafan said:


> This looks like Custom Purple, which definitely came with gold mixed hardware. The Royalty Purple MAM that I saw at the sample sale (2010?) had silver hardware. If I recall, Roadrunner purple was only used for the MAC and Nikki, and is quite pebbly (I have the Nikki ).




Thanks so much.  Looks like I lost out on it.  =/  But didnt Roadrunner have mixed gold hardware too?


----------



## pandafan

generica said:


> Thanks so much.  Looks like I lost out on it.  =/  But didnt Roadrunner have mixed gold hardware too?



Yes, Roadrunner had mixed gold hw, too. Oh, when I saw the listing had ended, I just assumed you got it. Good luck finding something else you like!


----------



## smoore

could anyone help me identify the color on these MAC's please?

Thank you. 

The first black MAC has no 'made in' tag...


----------



## KaseyHK

smoore said:


> could anyone help me identify the color on these MAC's please?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> The first black MAC has no 'made in' tag...


this is just my guess:

the first one is Black

the second one is Sky (http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/mac-lovers-381984-408.html#post20571263) but IMO  this color doesn't resemble anything to sky


----------



## smoore

KaseyHK said:


> this is just my guess:
> 
> the first one is Black
> 
> the second one is Sky (http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/mac-lovers-381984-408.html#post20571263) but IMO  this color doesn't resemble anything to sky


Thank you!
The grey looks just like sky.


----------



## KaseyHK

smoore said:


> Thank you!
> The grey looks just like sky.


i'm not 100% sure. the first one could be Black Ink. the leather looks like a solid black with a sheen. i particularly like the round feet and the floral lining. the classic MAC of all time 
as for the second one, it could be Charcoal but again not 100% sure as the color looks different in different photos due to the lighting.

other more experienced Minkettes should be able to give you a correct answer


----------



## wanderlust44

Can someone help me identify what Kate Bosworth is carrying? 

1. http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/the-many-bags-of-kate-bosworth.html

I am interested in the camera bag next to her Alexander Wang bucket bag? I have been looking for a good digital camera and dslr bag for a while.

Oops sorry wrong thread.  I am new. I don't know how to delete this, but if anyone know please tell me.


----------



## KaseyHK

wanderlust44 said:


> Can someone help me identify what Kate Bosworth is carrying?
> 
> 1. http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/the-many-bags-of-kate-bosworth.html
> 
> I am interested in the camera bag next to her Alexander Wang bucket bag? I have been looking for a good digital camera and dslr bag for a while.
> 
> Oops sorry wrong thread.  I am new. I don't know how to delete this, but if anyone know please tell me.


well, this could be a bag that comes with the camera. i have seen Lumix got a similar one.


----------



## uadjit

smoore said:


> could anyone help me identify the color on these MAC's please?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> The first black MAC has no 'made in' tag...


The gray one is definitely Sky gray. I had one of those once. It had the same leather, HW, cheetah lining with Made in USA tag, everything. As far as which black leather you have on the black MAC I can't help you there.


----------



## scumone

Is anyone familiar with this bag and it's name?  Thank you!


----------



## KaseyHK

scumone said:


> Is anyone familiar with this bag and it's name?  Thank you!


that's Owen Envelope


----------



## scumone

KaseyHK said:


> that's Owen Envelope



Thank you!


----------



## mkt350

I was wondering if anyone know which season a black mac with blue zipper, with blue and back dot interior and no tassels would be from?Also, the black looks a little lighter compared to my black mini mac. Thanks


----------



## pandafan

mkt350 said:


> I was wondering if anyone know which season a black mac with blue zipper, with blue and back dot interior and no tassels would be from?Also, the black looks a little lighter compared to my black mini mac. Thanks



I believe that this MAC is from spring 2010; that's when the blue polka dot lining began being used. When it was new it should have had long (unfinished) skinny tassels. Here's a reveal thread about a similar MAC: [thread]573593[/thread]

RM uses many different types of leather throughout the seasons, even if the color name is the same. Kinda keeps us guessing!


----------



## mkt350

^^ Thanks for replying! I guess i'll have to find me some tassels. It feels empty without them.


----------



## Lailalily

I bought this the other day secondhand. Does anyone know when this might have been released?


----------



## jojon21

Lailalily said:


> I bought this the other day secondhand. Does anyone know when this might have been released?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282330
> View attachment 2282332
> View attachment 2282334
> View attachment 2282335



Cheetah lining was Fall '11


----------



## Lailalily

jojon21 said:


> Cheetah lining was Fall '11



Thank you!


----------



## MittenedThings

Does anyone know what this one is called & when it's from?  Looks like a matinee but a clutch version?  Thanks!


----------



## anthrosphere

MittenedThings said:


> Does anyone know what this one is called & when it's from?  Looks like a matinee but a clutch version?  Thanks!



That bag is called the Lex Clutch. It was first introduced sometime in Spring 2008, I believe.


----------



## MittenedThings

anthrosphere said:


> That bag is called the Lex Clutch. It was first introduced sometime in Spring 2008, I believe.



Thanks so much!  Everyone is so knowledgeable & helpful on TPF.


----------



## bagladyRM

Can anyone tell me what color Amanda Seyfried's MAB mini is? Is it sand??
Thanks in advance!
http://www.thebagforum.com/upload/984faca3a623fc695c9b9bfb44da4564.png


----------



## KaseyHK

bagladyRM said:


> Can anyone tell me what color Amanda Seyfried's MAB mini is? Is it sand??
> Thanks in advance!
> http://www.thebagforum.com/upload/984faca3a623fc695c9b9bfb44da4564.png


sorry to let you know that the link doesn't work. can you please download the photo and then attach it to your post?


----------



## bagladyRM

Sorry anytime I post from my iphone I seem to have issues. Here is the picture. Thanks again for any help you can provide. I am looking to find this exact color.


----------



## bagladyRM

Here is another photo.


----------



## HavPlenty

I don't think it's sand. I have sand. I love the color on her bag.


----------



## bagladyRM

Could it be light taupe?? It seems more chestnut but that is not a color....


----------



## bagladyRM

Maybe it is almond?


----------



## HavPlenty

bagladyRM said:


> Maybe it is almond?


 
I really don't know. Do a search on here for those colors. Someone is bound to have one in that color.  There are a lot of pics in the colors reference.


----------



## HavPlenty

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ures-your-light-brown-bags-here-369268-2.html

Try this thread.


----------



## KaseyHK

bagladyRM said:


> Sorry anytime I post from my iphone I seem to have issues. Here is the picture. Thanks again for any help you can provide. I am looking to find this exact color.


i guess it is Chocolate. it has long tassels and dome-shaped metal feet. it's an old school RM MAM.

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ictures-and-chat-504834-136.html#post21314360


----------



## HavPlenty

KaseyHK said:


> i guess it is Chocolate. it has long tassels and dome-shaped metal feet. it's an old school RM MAM.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ictures-and-chat-504834-136.html#post21314360


 
Good find!


----------



## uadjit

It is probably chocolate. It looks like Harewood in those pics but it has unfinished tassels.


----------



## luxluna

Hi, I yanked him off Pinterest. The colour looks awesome. Does anyone know which colour this is? Is this a seasonal colour?

ilovefunnydogs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/f44621ad5601d29f32ba52789a4997b9.jpg


----------



## KaseyHK

luxluna said:


> Hi, I yanked him off Pinterest. The colour looks awesome. Does anyone know which colour this is? Is this a seasonal colour?
> 
> ilovefunnydogs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/f44621ad5601d29f32ba52789a4997b9.jpg


it's probably a Purple mini MAC. http://www.polyvore.com/rebecca_minkoff_mini_mac_bag/thing?id=76199688


----------



## luxluna

KaseyHK said:


> it's probably a Purple mini MAC. http://www.polyvore.com/rebecca_minkoff_mini_mac_bag/thing?id=76199688



Do you mean the colour is just purple? I noticed different shades have names.


----------



## KaseyHK

yes, it is called Purple, which is a magenta purple. 


luxluna said:


> Do you mean the colour is just purple? I noticed different shades have names.


----------



## luxluna

KaseyHK said:


> yes, it is called Purple, which is a magenta purple.



Thanks, Kasey.


----------



## hellokitty1031

Can anyone tell me what year this may be from just by looking at these photos? I requested some more and will post them when she sends them to me. Thanks ladies
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...Minkoff-cupid-bag-in-smoke-W0QQAdIdZ494065124


----------



## KaseyHK

hellokitty1031 said:


> Can anyone tell me what year this may be from just by looking at these photos? I requested some more and will post them when she sends them to me. Thanks ladies
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...Minkoff-cupid-bag-in-smoke-W0QQAdIdZ494065124


if i am not mistaken, in the stock photo, it's Smoke Cupid with silver hardware and blue/ black polka dot lining produced in 2012.
in other photos, it looks black and it's probably black. oh, i just saw the dust bag behind the bag. no matter what color, it's produced in 2012.


----------



## hellokitty1031

Thanks Kasey. When did the cupid start selling? I think I saw in another thread something like 2011? I'm so new to rm but have purchased 3 preloved this summer and hoping this will be the newest addition!!


----------



## KaseyHK

hellokitty1031 said:


> Thanks Kasey. When did the cupid start selling? I think I saw in another thread something like 2011? I'm so new to rm but have purchased 3 preloved this summer and hoping this will be the newest addition!!


the Cupid was launched in 2011. those Cupids come with kisses x or cheetah lining, a tassel and an external zip pocket at the back of the bag.


----------



## hellokitty1031

KaseyHK said:


> if i am not mistaken, in the stock photo, it's Smoke Cupid with silver hardware and blue/ black polka dot lining produced in 2012.
> in other photos, it looks black and it's probably black. oh, i just saw the dust bag behind the bag. no matter what color, it's produced in 2012.



I don't think that is the dustbag for it because she said she doesn't have it anymore. She is selling some mini macs so it is prob from one of them. Just to clarify...cheetah print would be 2011 and dots would be 2012? And for future reference x lining with back pocket and tassel is the original that launched in '11? 
I have a lot to learn lol


----------



## KaseyHK

hellokitty1031 said:


> I don't think that is the dustbag for it because she said she doesn't have it anymore. She is selling some mini macs so it is prob from one of them. Just to clarify...cheetah print would be 2011 and dots would be 2012? And for future reference x lining with back pocket and tassel is the original that launched in '11?
> I have a lot to learn lol


there're other things that make me think it has the polka dot lining. the original Cupids have external zip pocket at the back and tassel. the one in her photos doesn't have both, or either of them. so, i'm pretty sure it's one of those produced in 2012 (the color of the bag doesn't look Smoke to me... perhaps it's the light? this is Smoke Cupid that i found on NM: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Rebecca-Minkoff-Cupid-Satchel-Bag-Smoke/prod152040019/. if it's the same one, then it would come with the polka dot lining and the bag was released in 2012.

as for the linings, i'm not sure which lining came first. my guess is the kisses lining. and both of them appeared in 2011. polka dot lining is the major lining in 2012 and the b/w twill lining in 2013.

you may find more about the history/ start-up of the Cupid here: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/the-cupid-bag-666860.html


----------



## hellokitty1031

Thx so much Kasey


----------



## jenannagain

correction below


----------



## jenannagain

Does anyone know which one this is?







Thanks in advance!

Jen


----------



## KaseyHK

jenannagain said:


> Does anyone know which one this is?
> 
> View attachment 2327307
> 
> 
> View attachment 2327308
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Jen


this bag is called Belle: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...fcase-amour-belle-adieu-collete-432340-2.html


----------



## jenannagain

Thanks so much Kasey, I kept looking but getting thrown by the differences in the hardware.
You are a RM guru!  :worthy:


----------



## jane

I just purchased this wine MAM and wanted to know a little more about it.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-MAB-Mini-in-WINE-RARE-/118659871

I have another MAM in emerald which has the same lining and hardware and I think the same glazed finish so I wonder what year it may be from, 2008? Also if anyone can confirm the type  of wine color -- more pure red, or burgundy, etc... it's a little hard to tell from the lighting in the pics.

Thank you all so much for your expertise!


----------



## KaseyHK

jenannagain said:


> Thanks so much Kasey, I kept looking but getting thrown by the differences in the hardware.
> You are a RM guru!  :worthy:


i'm flattered. i'm def not a guru  the Belle has 2 different locks. one is with 2 studs while one is a plain turn lock. i guess the one with 2 studs was launched in S/S 2009 and it seems the one with a plain turn lock was launched in F/W 2009 and then S/S 2010 as it comes with the stripe lining and b/w dash lining.


----------



## FloridaGirl18

Another id mystery for the experts to help with. This was described as Electric Grape but I think it may be Electric Fuchsia - it is a full size MAC.  Is anyone else able to give me a definite on the color? First photo is in natural light. Others are with flash. 

having trouble uploading... will try more on next post


----------



## FloridaGirl18

Other pics for id... 

Close up pic is in natural light


----------



## KaseyHK

FloridaGirl18 said:


> Other pics for id...
> 
> Close up pic is in natural light


i agree with you - http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...clutches-pics-only-368682-8.html#post16367513


----------



## FloridaGirl18

Thanks Kasey dear  
I'm not seeing the color posted in the thread you linked. Can you tell me which page it is on? thanks!


----------



## pandafan

FloridaGirl18 said:


> Another id mystery for the experts to help with. This was described as Electric Grape but I think it may be Electric Fuchsia - it is a full size MAC.  Is anyone else able to give me a definite on the color? First photo is in natural light. Others are with flash.
> 
> having trouble uploading... will try more on next post





FloridaGirl18 said:


> Thanks Kasey dear
> I'm not seeing the color posted in the thread you linked. Can you tell me which page it is on? thanks!



*KaseyHK* is correct; it's Electric Fuchsia from 2010. In the reference thread she quoted, the EF photos are on post #119, page 8.

I have Electric Blue from the same season; love the texture and color of those shades. Looks great IMO with the black/white dash lining and antique silver hardware


----------



## FloridaGirl18

Thank you do much pandafan! I truly appreciate your help. I absolutely adore the bag but I'm not able to use it any longer since I hurt my back. I so appreciate the ID help!


----------



## Glamnatic

Could some be one be kind enough to tell me the color, name of this bag, from what season it was and where I can buy it online? Thank you!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

Glamnatic said:


> View attachment 2362378
> 
> 
> Could some be one be kind enough to tell me the color, name of this bag, from what season it was and where I can buy it online? Thank you!!!


i think it's Elle, probably a mini size. and the color is Broken Glass. it was first seen on the Runway F/W 2013 and it was available for pre-order about a month ago on RM.com but it's taken off very soon, not sure if it's sold out or what. it's one of the RM Collection bags and it's available exclusively on RM.com or maybe other big stores like Saks/ NM/ Nord.


----------



## Baghug

Pls help identify this bag! Please!


----------



## KaseyHK

Baghug said:


> Pls help identify this bag! Please!
> 
> View attachment 2362799
> 
> 
> View attachment 2362800


these are not Rebecca Minkoff bags, i think?


----------



## Baghug

KaseyHK said:


> these are not Rebecca Minkoff bags, i think?




Really? it looks like prada dome bag but the logo is rectangular....


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I got this bag (see ebay auction link - not my auction) in the thrift store today for $50 - I have enough RM bags to know that it's authentic but my strap is different. I can't find any more images for it b/c I have a feeling it wasn't called Nikki (even though it's similar to the Nikki - I have a red Nikki hobo with the short strap). 

Anyway - what's the name of this bag? Why might my strap be different than the one pictured in this auction? I'm guessing maybe I have a replacement strap or was there more than one version of the strap on this bag.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/360773499942?lpid=82


----------



## uadjit

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I got this bag (see ebay auction link - not my auction) in the thrift store today for $50 - I have enough RM bags to know that it's authentic but my strap is different. I can't find any more images for it b/c I have a feeling it wasn't called Nikki (even though it's similar to the Nikki - I have a red Nikki hobo with the short strap).
> 
> Anyway - what's the name of this bag? Why might my strap be different than the one pictured in this auction? I'm guessing maybe I have a replacement strap or was there more than one version of the strap on this bag.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/360773499942?lpid=82



It's a Rikki or mini Rikki (depending on size). The Rikki is basically a crossbody version of Nikki. A great bag! Good thrift store find.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thank you! It was driving me nuts! I knew it wasn't a Nikki. It's the mini Rikki and It looks like my strap is a replacement - it's cuter than the original and it's a really good match - I can't seem to find it on ebay. I'll post a picture tmrw 



uadjit said:


> It's a Rikki or mini Rikki (depending on size). The Rikki is basically a crossbody version of Nikki. A great bag! Good thrift store find.


----------



## dualwieldbags

This was in Lucky Magazine's "Guide to 100 Perfect Outfits". It looks kind of like the Perry Moto but not quite. Looking for the name of the bag for someone and it's driving me nuts. What is it??

http://i.imgur.com/0ez9ohr.jpg


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Help! What color is this?? Described as a "true red". It has black and white dash lining and brass hardware. I've searched both the mab/mam reference and red color reference and I haven't seen one bag like it!


----------



## KaseyHK

nicoleadrianna said:


> Help! What color is this?? Described as a "true red". It has black and white dash lining and brass hardware. I've searched both the mab/mam reference and red color reference and I haven't seen one bag like it!
> View attachment 2396672


to me, it looks like Fire Engine in the older season. i have a clutch with the same lining and in a similar red color: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...red-bags-here-pics-369353-6.html#post24430991


----------



## nicoleadrianna

KaseyHK said:


> to me, it looks like Fire Engine in the older season. i have a clutch with the same lining and in a similar red color: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...red-bags-here-pics-369353-6.html#post24430991



Thank you KaseyHK! Would you say your fire engine has warmer (orange) undertones or cooler (blue) undertones? Or a true neutral red? I'm looking for a neutral or blue toned red!! Thanks


----------



## KaseyHK

nicoleadrianna said:


> Thank you KaseyHK! Would you say your fire engine has warmer (orange) undertones or cooler (blue) undertones? Or a true neutral red? I'm looking for a neutral or blue toned red!! Thanks


i have to take back what i have said as i just found that the ring of the Fire Engine MAM is in a D shape and the one in your photo is a square. so, it's not Fire Engine. may i know if the picture really captures the true color of the bag? i've found another bag with the square ring and the same lining but the red looks darker and the hardware is brass (it seems you got more pics of this bag so you know it better):  http://www.lyst.com/bags/rebecca-minkoff-fine-wine-mab-mini-with-strap-red/


----------



## nicoleadrianna

KaseyHK said:


> i have to take back what i have said as i just found that the ring of the Fire Engine MAM is in a D shape and the one in your photo is a square. so, it's not Fire Engine. may i know if the picture really captures the true color of the bag? i've found another bag with the square ring and the same lining but the red looks darker and the hardware is brass (it seems you got more pics of this bag so you know it better):  http://www.lyst.com/bags/rebecca-minkoff-fine-wine-mab-mini-with-strap-red/



It's an auction on eBay. All the photos appear to be taken in natural light and look like the one I posted. Search "#339 Rebecca Minkoff purse" and it should come up. Sorry I'm on my phone, otherwise I would just post the link! It looks really beautiful and I talked the seller into free shipping. I just worry because photos can be deceiving! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## KaseyHK

i found the listing and i believe the last pic shows closer to the true color of the bag. you can see the hands in other pics look bluish. if the last one is the true color, it looks very much like Fire Engine (the leather looks v similar too) but i cannot confirm the name of the color, sorry. i hope other fellow Minkettes can chime in and provide a better answer.



nicoleadrianna said:


> It's an auction on eBay. All the photos appear to be taken in natural light and look like the one I posted. Search "#339 Rebecca Minkoff purse" and it should come up. Sorry I'm on my phone, otherwise I would just post the link! It looks really beautiful and I talked the seller into free shipping. I just worry because photos can be deceiving! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

KaseyHK said:


> i found the listing and i believe the last pic shows closer to the true color of the bag. you can see the hands in other pics look bluish. if the last one is the true color, it looks very much like Fire Engine (the leather looks v similar too) but i cannot confirm the name of the color, sorry. i hope other fellow Minkettes can chime in and provide a better answer.



Thanks for taking a look! I might give it a try. First red I've seen in a while that really speaks to me! I'll post pics when I get it! Hope someone else will chime in with a color, I'm silly and like to know these things!


----------



## KaseyHK

hey! i've just found a very similar one on the Bay. and i guess they're the same bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...247?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338746c90f the price is lower but not sure if you like it better. Note: i'm not involved in any of these auctions.



nicoleadrianna said:


> Thanks for taking a look! I might give it a try. First red I've seen in a while that really speaks to me! I'll post pics when I get it! Hope someone else will chime in with a color, I'm silly and like to know these things!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

KaseyHK said:


> hey! i've just found a very similar one on the Bay. and i guess they're the same bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...247?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338746c90f the price is lower but not sure if you like it better. Note: i'm not involved in any of these auctions.



There is a similar one on bonanza as well. Color says burgundy. Now I'm not sure!!

http://m.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-MAM-Satchel-in-Burgundy/103526931?st_id=515522


----------



## KaseyHK

nicoleadrianna said:


> There is a similar one on bonanza as well. Color says burgundy. Now I'm not sure!!
> 
> http://m.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-MAM-Satchel-in-Burgundy/103526931?st_id=515522


i tend to think it's Fine Wine  burgundy is a much darker red.


----------



## nicoleadrianna

KaseyHK said:


> i tend to think it's Fine Wine  burgundy is a much darker red.



Well I bought it, so I will post more when it arrives!


----------



## KaseyHK

nicoleadrianna said:


> Well I bought it, so I will post more when it arrives!


cool. look forward to your reveal


----------



## littlerock

Looks like Fine wine. Definitely not burgundy.


----------



## CocktailKitten

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2013/10/10/5257426edf13a40d880000a7/m_5257426fdf13a40d880000a9.jpg

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2013/10/10/5257426edf13a40d880000a7/m_5257426fdf13a40d880000a9.jpg

Hi all!  New member, first post!  Can anyone help me identify this RM bag?  I can't find it anywhere.  Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## CocktailKitten

CocktailKitten said:


> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2013/10/10/5257426edf13a40d880000a7/m_5257426fdf13a40d880000a9.jpg
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2013/10/10/5257426edf13a40d880000a7/m_5257426fdf13a40d880000a9.jpg
> 
> Hi all!  New member, first post!  Can anyone help me identify this RM bag?  I can't find it anywhere.  Thanks so much for any help!



I have no idea why my pics aren't showing up.  Can anyone see them?  Help! lol


----------



## KaseyHK

CocktailKitten said:


> I have no idea why my pics aren't showing up.  Can anyone see them?  Help! lol


that is Easy Rider Clutch.


----------



## j0yc3

Hi Ladies,

I purchased this bag at the NY Sample sale (I believe it was the Spring of 2012)... If not then Fall of 2011 lol.  I cannot remember the name of this style, the color is called Peacock (I think). It has a long strap that can be shortened through adjustments. 

This is a Sample bag.



I'd appreciate any help identifying this...


----------



## KaseyHK

j0yc3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I purchased this bag at the NY Sample sale (I believe it was the Spring of 2012)... If not then Fall of 2011 lol.  I cannot remember the name of this style, the color is called Peacock (I think). It has a long strap that can be shortened through adjustments.
> 
> This is a Sample bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any help identifying this...


your bag is called Vixen. may i ask: is it patent leather?


----------



## j0yc3

KaseyHK said:


> your bag is called Vixen. may i ask: is it patent leather?



Thank you! Yes Vixen!

Not patent leather, it is glazed leather.


----------



## KaseyHK

j0yc3 said:


> Thank you! Yes Vixen!
> 
> Not patent leather, it is glazed leather.


you're most welcome.
oh it's glaze, thanks for replying to me, perhaps the flash makes it look like patent. it's a nice style and color


----------



## Blingy

Hi, for some reason I wasn't able to attach pic here.. Just wondering if anyone can tell me the name of the bag posted in Rebecca Minkoff Facebook page today, the black studded with gold chain, in the pic that says 'Sending holiday cheers with Tiny Prints'

TIA!


----------



## KaseyHK

Blingy said:


> Hi, for some reason I wasn't able to attach pic here.. Just wondering if anyone can tell me the name of the bag posted in Rebecca Minkoff Facebook page today, the black studded with gold chain, in the pic that says 'Sending holiday cheers with Tiny Prints'
> 
> TIA!


it's a new style called Miles and the one in the pic is a Miles mini. it was on RM.com a while back: http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/miles-mini-black.html.
just found it available at zappos: http://www.zappos.com/rebecca-minkoff-miles-mini-black


----------



## Blingy

KaseyHK said:


> it's a new style called Miles and the one in the pic is a Miles mini. it was on RM.com a while back: http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/miles-mini-black.html.
> just found it available at zappos: http://www.zappos.com/rebecca-minkoff-miles-mini-black



Hi, thank you so much!


----------



## KaseyHK

Blingy said:


> Hi, thank you so much!


no problem.


----------



## pennydreadful

Hi there, everyone! I would really appreciate some help in identifying the color and/or year of my most recent bag purchase: A cream-ish, off-white MAC with gunmetal hardware!!! I got it for a song at the local Marshalls, and I'm super excited. I've had a few RMs but never a MAC! I totally get it now. The bag is squishy and fabulous and I cannot wait to break it in. The only thing is, I don't actually know the color name or anything. Here are pictures! The lining is black, and the dustbag that came with it was the old-style RM dustbag (brown one), but with thinner fabric. Thanks so much for any insight you may have! (Oh, and sorry about the poor image quality -- and the dirty office!)

edited to add: derp, I forgot how to insert pictures. Hold on, I'll get it...


----------



## TheMandyB

Hi! I was hoping someone would be able to help me identify this bag:

(Hopefully I did that right!)


----------



## KaseyHK

TheMandyB said:


> Hi! I was hoping someone would be able to help me identify this bag:
> 
> (Hopefully I did that right!)


hi, welcome to this RM purse forum!!

the style of the bag in your photos is called Rapture: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...st-pics-of-your-rapture-pics-only-654467.html


----------



## jabsher12

Hi! I've been looking for an old/original style wine mam. I found this bag http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Lik...Mab-Mini-Satchel-Light-Gold-HW-Ruby/143268003 on bonanza. I was wondering if anyone could confirm that it's ruby and tell me what year it's probably from? The seller thinks it's ruby and from 2010, but it has the longer tassels and rounded hardware of the older style bags. Thank you!


----------



## belle_91

Hi, I was looking through the celebrities and their RM bags forum and saw this bag, but didn't see its style identified.  Can anyone ID this bag?! thanks!!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

belle_91 said:


> Hi, I was looking through the celebrities and their RM bags forum and saw this bag, but didn't see its style identified.  Can anyone ID this bag?! thanks!!!!!


I think that is the mini Beloved.


----------



## glamteacher

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZTXSWzT8WM

What color is this??


----------



## KaseyHK

glamteacher said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZTXSWzT8WM
> 
> What color is this??


that's Periwinkle in 2013.


----------



## pennydreadful

Helloooo knowledgeable ladies (and gents) of the RM subforum:: I need your help! I picked up this beautiful MAC (full size) at Marshalls in January for -- get this -- $99. And even better, it's made in the US (according to the little tag in the lining). The only thing is, I have no clue what color it is, what season it's from, or how on earth it ended up at a Marshalls in Minnesota. But I'm glad it did!! Here are some pics. The color's not the best (derp, I probably should take some in natural light tomorrow) but I'm hoping someone might have an idea!! It's extremely smooth, thick and smooshy leather (it's really really excellent, actually -- a pleasant surprise. Once I picked it up I literally couldn't put it down, so it came home with me ) and it has gunmetal (or possibly dark antiqued?) hardware. Any ideas??


----------



## KaseyHK

pennydreadful said:


> Helloooo knowledgeable ladies (and gents) of the RM subforum:: I need your help! I picked up this beautiful MAC (full size) at Marshalls in January for -- get this -- $99. And even better, it's made in the US (according to the little tag in the lining). The only thing is, I have no clue what color it is, what season it's from, or how on earth it ended up at a Marshalls in Minnesota. But I'm glad it did!! Here are some pics. The color's not the best (derp, I probably should take some in natural light tomorrow) but I'm hoping someone might have an idea!! It's extremely smooth, thick and smooshy leather (it's really really excellent, actually -- a pleasant surprise. Once I picked it up I literally couldn't put it down, so it came home with me ) and it has gunmetal (or possibly dark antiqued?) hardware. Any ideas??


it looks like Light Grey to me. it could be one of those Made in NYC bags which use the black lining. as for the production year, i guess it's 2013.


----------



## pennydreadful

KaseyHK said:


> it looks like Light Grey to me. it could be one of those Made in NYC bags which use the black lining. as for the production year, i guess it's 2013.



omg THANK YOU KASEY!!!  You're very helpful!! I appreciate it


----------



## KaseyHK

pennydreadful said:


> omg THANK YOU KASEY!!!  You're very helpful!! I appreciate it


you're most welcome. but i'm not 100% sure about it. the hardware looks like a recent production but the tag Made in USA is a bit confusing to me. i think the only bags recently manufactured and made in USA are those Made in NYC bags. i don't know what happened before 2013 January (because that's the time i discovered and started following this brand) and i guess this bag was made for  the F/W 2012 season.


----------



## Dmallyx

Hi ladies !! I apologize in advance if this bag has been identified already but I tried to search and couldn't find it! Any of your help would be so appreciated! I just acquired this lovely vintage RM and would love to know the name and color of this bag


----------



## Dmallyx

More info : it is a dark army green IRL and has the blue and white striped lining. I can gauge an idea of the year it was made but can't find the name


----------



## Dmallyx

Wow what a great find!! I know that a lot of her more recent bags with black lining and "made in the USA" tags are part of her special collection bags and have a separate section on her online site.  On the online site there was a page for "Made in NYC" mini macs and macs. They were selling for a little bit more than her normal macs.  she also makes larger high end bags with black lining and black dustbag and a black inside nameplate known as the "Rebecca Minkoff Collection" that a sell at a much higher price points! I saw a RM Collection fur satchel once that retailed at $2K !! Would have never thought!


----------



## Dmallyx

pennydreadful said:


> Helloooo knowledgeable ladies (and gents) of the RM subforum:: I need your help! I picked up this beautiful MAC (full size) at Marshalls in January for -- get this -- $99. And even better, it's made in the US (according to the little tag in the lining). The only thing is, I have no clue what color it is, what season it's from, or how on earth it ended up at a Marshalls in Minnesota. But I'm glad it did!! Here are some pics. The color's not the best (derp, I probably should take some in natural light tomorrow) but I'm hoping someone might have an idea!! It's extremely smooth, thick and smooshy leather (it's really really excellent, actually -- a pleasant surprise. Once I picked it up I literally couldn't put it down, so it came home with me ) and it has gunmetal (or possibly dark antiqued?) hardware. Any ideas??





Sorry forgot to quote your post in my previous reply !!  &#128070;&#128070;&#9786;&#65039;&#10024;


----------



## KaseyHK

Dmallyx said:


> Hi ladies !! I apologize in advance if this bag has been identified already but I tried to search and couldn't find it! Any of your help would be so appreciated! I just acquired this lovely vintage RM and would love to know the name and color of this bag


it is Steady. i guess the color is Forest Green and it's produced in 2008 when RM bags were made in USA.


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Would anyone know the official color name of this grey mini Beloved?  It has gunmetal hardware and birdie lining. Thanks!!


----------



## michimichi

Beautiful bag!


----------



## Dmallyx

Thank you so much !!


----------



## vesperholly

Can anyone help me with what color this Mini MAC is? The blog post is from Aug. 2012. RM has done so many neutrals, and the picture being a weird tone doesn't help (I'm not sure it's entirely color accurate). Thanks!!

http://blossomeveryday.blogspot.com/2012/08/monochromatic-monday-neutrals.html


----------



## KaseyHK

vesperholly said:


> Can anyone help me with what color this Mini MAC is? The blog post is from Aug. 2012. RM has done so many neutrals, and the picture being a weird tone doesn't help (I'm not sure it's entirely color accurate). Thanks!!
> 
> http://blossomeveryday.blogspot.com/2012/08/monochromatic-monday-neutrals.html


that's Dior Grey. if you don't mind a darker shade get one in Tortora. 

http://www.trendme.net/en/Shop/rebe...ff-mac-clutch-dior-grey/MzM2MDgwMjgwMA,,.html


----------



## vesperholly

Crap. RM Dior Grey might as well be so hard to find it doesn't even exist. Thank you though!

Tortora is nice but I actually like how this bag is more pale beige. I have a mini MAC in soft grey already, I feel like that is very similar to Tortora in being a cooler gray.


----------



## Alelovesbags

Could someone help me identify this bag pretty please  :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233cd8c687

Is it real leather? 

Does anyone know the original retail price? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## KaseyHK

Alelovesbags said:


> Could someone help me identify this bag pretty please  :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233cd8c687
> 
> Is it real leather?
> 
> Does anyone know the original retail price?
> 
> Thank you so much!


that's Everyday Tote. i think it's leather but not sure if it's genuine calfskin or vegan leather.

here http://www.bagbliss.com/botkier/bags-for-the-working-woman/ it says it retailed for 554US$.


----------



## Alelovesbags

KaseyHK said:


> that's Everyday Tote. i think it's leather but not sure if it's genuine calfskin or vegan leather.
> 
> here http://www.bagbliss.com/botkier/bags-for-the-working-woman/ it says it retailed for 554US$.


KaseyHk you are awesome, thank you so much for all your help !


----------



## Sulli

Could someone help identify the following bag ? 










Bottom pic (bottom middle)

What's the name of the bag and how big is it?
It was listed as ss2014 bag but it's not on any websites though.
However, I think I did saw someone bought it and post on March / April 2014 purchases.


----------



## Softpaws77

Please help me with the color of this nikki ! I'm guessing it's fawn but I thought only fawn came with the signature hardware so I'm not sure ! Here is the link 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321460013272&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123


----------



## KaseyHK

Softpaws77 said:


> Please help me with the color of this nikki ! I'm guessing it's fawn but I thought only fawn came with the signature hardware so I'm not sure ! Here is the link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321460013272&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123


RM has a bunch of bags in quilted and studded style with the dash lining and one of the colors used is in the same shade and that's Almond. i could be wrong but it looks like Almond to me. there is another listing at another site (not affiliated) https://www.tradesy.com/bags/rebecca-minkoff-nikki-hobo-bag-almond-812108


----------



## anthrosphere

Sulli said:


> Could someone help identify the following bag ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom pic (bottom middle)
> 
> What's the name of the bag and how big is it?
> It was listed as ss2014 bag but it's not on any websites though.
> However, I think I did saw someone bought it and post on March / April 2014 purchases.



Sorry, I doubt anyone knows the name of this bag. I haven't seen it for sale anywhere, either. Have you tried contacting the member who was lucky enough to own this bag? If she still owns it, she should know the name by reading the tag. 

It's beautiful, though. Too bad it's so rare.


----------



## selketkrb

Saw this on Pretty Little Liars (season 5 episode 9). I know they use a ton of RM bags on the show so I thought I would ask here first. Anyone know what this one is???


----------



## selketkrb




----------



## KaseyHK

selketkrb said:


> View attachment 2710564


i don't think it's an RM bag.


----------



## Softpaws77

KaseyHK said:


> RM has a bunch of bags in quilted and studded style with the dash lining and one of the colors used is in the same shade and that's Almond. i could be wrong but it looks like Almond to me. there is another listing at another site (not affiliated) https://www.tradesy.com/bags/rebecca-minkoff-nikki-hobo-bag-almond-812108


Just saw this post now! Thanks Kasey!!


----------



## Sulli

anthrosphere said:


> Sorry, I doubt anyone knows the name of this bag. I haven't seen it for sale anywhere, either. Have you tried contacting the member who was lucky enough to own this bag? If she still owns it, she should know the name by reading the tag.
> 
> It's beautiful, though. Too bad it's so rare.



Thanks, will try contacting her then. 
Just wondering is it possible that it won't be produced at all even though it was showcased in the press?  
I didn't see in ss2014 and so far not in the pre fall or fall 2014 bags


----------



## Sulli

REBECCA MINKOFF Croc Mini 

Are the above japan exclusive?
I think I did saw some croc mini Mac at rm.com previously but not the white one.
Is the white a mini Mac ?


----------



## aliburke84

Hi everyone - could someone help me with this bag? I'm pretty sure it's the rikki but the seller doesn't know the name and the dimensions she gave are slightly different than the ones I found online for the rikki....


----------



## aliburke84

Here's another photo


----------



## KaseyHK

aliburke84 said:


> Hi everyone - could someone help me with this bag? I'm pretty sure it's the rikki but the seller doesn't know the name and the dimensions she gave are slightly different than the ones I found online for the rikki....


it is Rikki. the dimension is the same as a mini Nikki. i don't have the figures with me but you can check the thread in the reference library here: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ures-of-your-mini-nikki-pics-only-369236.html


----------



## aliburke84

Thanks Kasey!! Thought so, just wanted to double check


----------



## rockstarmish

Hi there, I'm going crazy to figure out this bag and hoping you all can help. So, I've been looking at this bag forever and I can't figure out the size. It has 5 screws on the bottom of the bag but it resembles a mini 5 zip to me, can anyone tell me what size this would be? Is it the same size as a mini 5 zip or a regular MAC? Thanks!


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Hi there, I'm going crazy to figure out this bag and hoping you all can help. So, I've been looking at this bag forever and I can't figure out the size. It has 5 screws on the bottom of the bag but it resembles a mini 5 zip to me, can anyone tell me what size this would be? Is it the same size as a mini 5 zip or a regular MAC? Thanks!


i didn't see this post until now. sorry.
it's mini 5-zip in fluorescent yellow patent. if my memory serves me right, it had one in pink too.
and yes, although it's a mini, it has 5 metal feet. confusing


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> i didn't see this post until now. sorry.
> it's mini 5-zip in fluorescent yellow patent. if my memory serves me right, it had one in pink too.
> and yes, although it's a mini, it has 5 metal feet. confusing


Thank you Kasey! I was really confused because of the feet! I knew if anyone could answer, it would be you. A million thanks


----------



## Hierophilic

Was there a mini mab version of the 'woven perfection' tote? The green and black one with the basket weave on the front? I swear I've seen it before!


----------



## KaseyHK

Hierophilic said:


> Was there a mini mab version of the 'woven perfection' tote? The green and black one with the basket weave on the front? I swear I've seen it before!


yes, it exists! i got the MAC in the same pattern. here is the photo of the Woven MAB mini. there is one on Bonanza: http://www.bonanza.com/items/like/187386109/Rebecca-Minkoff-Woven-MAB-Mini another one sold cheap on the Bay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/rebecca-min...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## RPribyl

Can someone tell me if this is the MAC, MAB, MAC mini or what??  The seller has it listed as a MAB cross body convertible but I can't find that style anywhere. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...S7mgEE%2FvVqb8exZANCM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## KaseyHK

RPribyl said:


> Can someone tell me if this is the MAC, MAB, MAC mini or what??  The seller has it listed as a MAB cross body convertible but I can't find that style anywhere. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...S7mgEE%2FvVqb8exZANCM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


it is a Morning After Bag mini (MAM). don't remember the color. with the kiss x lining, i suppose it's produced in 2011.


----------



## RPribyl

Great, thanks!


----------



## RPribyl

OK I know this is a MAM but can anyone tell when it was originally sold?


----------



## rockstarmish

Hi there, can anyone tell me if this is a mini Hudson or a large one?

Thank you!


----------



## KaseyHK

rockstarmish said:


> Hi there, can anyone tell me if this is a mini Hudson or a large one?
> 
> Thank you!


mini.


----------



## rockstarmish

KaseyHK said:


> mini.


Phew. The seller didn't state it whether to be or mini or not. Thank you dear.


----------



## Lct08

Hello guys! I found this one online and it's already sold. Now I am really interested to know what is the name of this particular style so I can  search on where I could buy this.


----------



## KaseyHK

Lct08 said:


> Hello guys! I found this one online and it's already sold. Now I am really interested to know what is the name of this particular style so I can  search on where I could buy this.


it's called Flirty.


----------



## Lct08

KaseyHK said:


> it's called Flirty.



Thank you KaseyHK!


----------



## julie32

Hello Ladies,

My DH just treated me with this, and I cannot find the name of this RM Style! Maybe one of you can tell me?

Thank you!!!


----------



## KaseyHK

julie32 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My DH just treated me with this, and I cannot find the name of this RM Style! Maybe one of you can tell me?
> 
> Thank you!!!


it's called Quinn bucket bag.


----------



## julie32

KaseyHK said:


> it's called Quinn bucket bag.



Thank you so much


----------



## Pursaficionado

Hi travelers, 

Thanks for your reply. I've been a minkettes but just recently registered to tfp.( Smile). I love RM bags they are good quality bags and you can tell they will last forever because of its durability and construction. I'm a satchel lady so I owned few of her MAM and been using them in rotation non-stop. Anyways, Glad we both love her bags. ttyl


----------



## msd_bags

Pursaficionado said:


> Hi travelers,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I've been a minkettes but just recently registered to tfp.( Smile). I love RM bags they are good quality bags and you can tell they will last forever because of its durability and construction. I'm a satchel lady so I owned few of her MAM and been using them in rotation non-stop. Anyways, Glad we both love her bags. ttyl


Oh, nice to know another RM gal from this archipelago! Welcome! I'm also an RM MAM/MAB lover (I also like Nikkis and Cupids).


----------



## texplant

I thought this thread would be the the best place to post my question. I recently saw a picture of a Tri Zip Mac(?) and I fell in love. Can anyone tell me how old is this design and did any come with the geometric diamond lining. I did a purse forum and Google search but no luck. Thanks in advance


----------



## KaseyHK

texplant said:


> I thought this thread would be the the best place to post my question. I recently saw a picture of a Tri Zip Mac(?) and I fell in love. Can anyone tell me how old is this design and did any come with the geometric diamond lining. I did a purse forum and Google search but no luck. Thanks in advance


i remember they appeared in 2013 so they should come with the polka dot lining. 

ETA: oh! i found a black one with geo lining! http://www.lyst.com/bags/rebecca-minkoff-tri-zip-mac-black/ and a pale grey one http://www.lyst.com/bags/rebecca-minkoff-tri-zip-mac-pale-grey/


----------



## texplant

Thanks so much. I'm always late to the party. I love the geometric, diamond type lining but of the 3 bags and 2 pouches I have none have that lining. I'm off to check out your links. Thanks again.

eta: checked Lyst but it's telling me they are both sold out.


----------



## Rabid Loops

I found this  full size MAC at my local TJ Maxx for a killer deal, but I am perplexed about the year it was made and exactly what color it is. The tag that came with it says the color is Multi, but it may the incorrect tag for the bag. It has silver hardware and the only thing that was missing was the dust bag. It came with extra leather strips for tassels, the Rebecca Minkoff authenticity card, and the Vincent Call Me card. Thank you for your help!


----------



## texplant

I can't answer you're questions but I wanted to say that color is gorgeous.


----------



## KaseyHK

Rabid Loops said:


> I found this  full size MAC at my local TJ Maxx for a killer deal, but I am perplexed about the year it was made and exactly what color it is. The tag that came with it says the color is Multi, but it may the incorrect tag for the bag. It has silver hardware and the only thing that was missing was the dust bag. It came with extra leather strips for tassels, the Rebecca Minkoff authenticity card, and the Vincent Call Me card. Thank you for your help!


the green/ brown cheetah lining is an indicator of 2011 production.  as for the color, it's hard to tell with the flash. if the hardware is in rose gold, i'm pretty sure it is Mocha.

ETA: it's strange to see the interior very different from other RM MACs with the cheetah lining. the interior looks and the extra tassels sound to be a recent production of RM bags. in 2011, her MACs still have leather trimming for the pockets and it should be a metal brand plate. can you confirm the cheetah lining is in blue or green/ brown?


----------



## Rabid Loops

After poking around I am thinking it might be Hazelnut. It is a distressed medium brown with tan contrast stitching and silver hardware.


----------



## Rabid Loops

It is the green / brown cheetah lining. It feels kind of satin-y. I found the extra tassels strange due to the fact that the tassels that are on the bag are sewn on so they don't fall off.


----------



## Lct08

Has anyone seen this in person?
Is it look as luxurious in these pictures?

Is this the Largest Affair Bag by RM?


----------



## KaseyHK

Lct08 said:


> Has anyone seen this in person?
> Is it look as luxurious in these pictures?
> 
> Is this the Largest Affair Bag by RM?


i think so. it's the largest size for sure and it's studded. so, i think it's produced in 2011. 
look: http://thegoreprincess.com/lazy-days/


----------



## Lct08

KaseyHK said:


> i think so. it's the largest size for sure and it's studded. so, i think it's produced in 2011.
> look: http://thegoreprincess.com/lazy-days/



Thanks for sharing Kasey. 

I think the quilted affair bag looks better when it's bloated.


----------



## KaseyHK

Lct08 said:


> Thanks for sharing Kasey.
> 
> I think the quilted affair bag looks better when it's bloated.


since Affair is a structured bag, it's not good if it's too large


----------



## jmjm20122012

I saw someone with a Rebecca Minkoff tote that I am trying to identify. (sorry if this isn't posted in the correct spot). 
It was a large black double handed tote, with a zipper straight down the middle. it also appeared to have to slanted side zippers. The silver plate was in the back that said Rebecca Minkoff and the interior was the white and black. Any ideas? I searched on ebay and online and I cannot identify the model. Any assistance would be much appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## KaseyHK

jmjm20122012 said:


> I saw someone with a Rebecca Minkoff tote that I am trying to identify. (sorry if this isn't posted in the correct spot).
> It was a large black double handed tote, with a zipper straight down the middle. it also appeared to have to slanted side zippers. The silver plate was in the back that said Rebecca Minkoff and the interior was the white and black. Any ideas? I searched on ebay and online and I cannot identify the model. Any assistance would be much appreciated. Thank you!!


hi there. i believe that is MAB Tote. thus far, it has 3 sizes: mini, medium and large.


----------



## jmjm20122012

No, it isn't the MAB tote. I have that one, it is not a structured tote, more of a loose leather tote, the zipper goes up and down rather than side to side. I had never seen that one before


----------



## KaseyHK

jmjm20122012 said:


> No, it isn't the MAB tote. I have that one, it is not a structured tote, more of a loose leather tote, the zipper goes up and down rather than side to side. I had never seen that one before


Moto Tote? (see photo below)


----------



## jmjm20122012

Thanks, but that wasn't it either. The zipper was centered on the bag, and there were no studs.......


----------



## KaseyHK

jmjm20122012 said:


> Thanks, but that wasn't it either. The zipper was centered on the bag, and there were no studs.......


i'd suggest you post a photo or draw a picture. that would be more helpful. 
perhaps it is not really a tote?


----------



## soramillay

Maybe you should tweet Rebecca Minkoff and ask her? You never know, she might reply! Your description sounds specific enough but it is probably too far back for anyone to remember if it wasn't a mainstay bag.


----------



## KaseyHK

jmjm20122012 said:


> Thanks, but that wasn't it either. The zipper was centered on the bag, and there were no studs.......


although my experience with RM bags is not very long, i have seen a lot of her bags, especially in and after 2013. if the bag that you saw was produced recently, i have to say i don't remember there is a bag in a tote style that has one single vertical zipper in the center on the front of the bag. so, from what i have posted, the bag that you saw looks more like the MAB Tote, Moto Tote or the one below?

*Waverly Satchel*


----------



## jmjm20122012

Thanks all!


----------



## leoloo24

Can anyone tell me what color either of these MAMs are? Thanks!


----------



## Jessicam917

Can someone help with the color on this? The previous owner said it was burgundy, but I have scoured the net and can't find a burgundy MAC with this lining. Much obliged, ladies! This is my first MAC and I never really thought I was a MAC kind of girl, but I'm in love.


----------



## KaseyHK

Jessicam917 said:


> Can someone help with the color on this? The previous owner said it was burgundy, but I have scoured the net and can't find a burgundy MAC with this lining. Much obliged, ladies! This is my first MAC and I never really thought I was a MAC kind of girl, but I'm in love.


hi there. i think it is Raspberry.


----------



## Jessicam917

KaseyHK said:


> hi there. i think it is Raspberry.


Ahhh! Thanks Kasey! I looked up wine, port, burgundy, and any version of red I could find. I didn't think to look at raspberry!


----------



## fantome14

Hi everyone,

I saw a lady with an RM tote that I couldn't find online afterwards. It looked like some kind of photo print of a beach or something with umbrellas in it, and the photo was all blue (like with a flue filter on it.) It was definitely an RM, as I saw he name plate. The lining may have been striped. Any idea what this could be? I didn't want to be a stalker, so I didn't snap a pic.


----------



## soramillay

This one has a beach print but no umbrellas:

http://www.lyst.com/bags/rebecca-minkoff-tote-cherish-palm-print/


----------



## fantome14

I've seen that! It has the same straps (I have a cherish so I recognized them), but the print is all blue.


----------



## wildcat22

Need some help with a color, is this cupid azure?  I thought the interior might help too.  Was that a fall/winter color or a spring/summer color?  It appears darker/greener to me than the teal (which I think was more of a glazed color?), more like the peacock color, trying to decide if I could carry it year round.  Thanks!


----------



## KaseyHK

wildcat22 said:


> Need some help with a color, is this cupid azure?  I thought the interior might help too.  Was that a fall/winter color or a spring/summer color?  It appears darker/greener to me than the teal (which I think was more of a glazed color?), more like the peacock color, trying to decide if I could carry it year round.  Thanks!


it is Sea Green, same as the one i have. it's matte not glazed. i'd say it's a summery color. but we should not label a color. just wear what works for you.


----------



## wildcat22

KaseyHK said:


> it is Sea Green, same as the one i have. it's matte not glazed. i'd say it's a summery color. but we should not label a color. just wear what works for you.



Thanks!  All the pictures I see of sea glass look so much more blue and lighter colored than the ones I included above (that are labeled by the seller as azure)?  Then I find pictures of bags like this below labeled azure, and seems to be the same color?  Was sea glass and azure both made in 2013 with the black/white lining?


----------



## KaseyHK

wildcat22 said:


> Thanks!  All the pictures I see of sea glass look so much more blue and lighter colored than the ones I included above (that are labeled by the seller as azure)?  Then I find pictures of bags like this below labeled azure, and seems to be the same color?  Was sea glass and azure both made in 2013 with the black/white lining?


it could be Azure if the leather is glazed. from the stock photos it's hard to tell. but if the seller said it's Azure, then it is. i have a mini Luscious Hobo in Azure and i took a pic of my bags side by side:


----------



## wildcat22

KaseyHK said:


> it could be Azure if the leather is glazed. from the stock photos it's hard to tell. but if the seller said it's Azure, then it is. i have a mini Luscious Hobo in Azure and i took a pic of my bags side by side:



Thank you so much Kasey!  I might just get it, I'm in love with either color, love your bags!!


----------



## wildcat22

I got my cupid yesterday!  I still don't know what color this is, but it's GORGEOUS!!  So hard to capture it, it's a very deep greeny turquoise color.  The pictures come up too light and too blue.  IRL it's really between the indoor and outdoor pics below.

What do you think Kasey, are we bag twins with sea green?  Or do you think this is actually azure?











and a pic in the car, you can see the b&w squiggly interior, and see the "shimmer" the bag has.  Not glazed, but not totally flat.





I also took this pic, the cupid against peacock wallet and cosmetic case.  You can see it's darker/deeper and more green.


----------



## Santella

Hi all! Hoping you lovely ladies can shed some light for me...

I am from the UK, so have never seen RM in real life, only on American shows and tpf! Earlier this week I was visiting Copenhagen and while in the Illum department store I saw a RM display  I picked up this beautiful bag, but I have absolutely no idea about what colour or season it is, and I can't seem to find it on any website. It is almost more of a blue gray, I had compared it to another grey RM (with 2/3horizontal zips) and that almost looked like a beige grey in comparison. Hardware is silver, and the lining is dark black/grey butterflies. I cannot figure out the Illum tag for the life of me, it doesn't say the design or anything only some codes and "charcoal". Help :giggles:


----------



## KaseyHK

Santella said:


> Hi all! Hoping you lovely ladies can shed some light for me...
> 
> I am from the UK, so have never seen RM in real life, only on American shows and tpf! Earlier this week I was visiting Copenhagen and while in the Illum department store I saw a RM display  I picked up this beautiful bag, but I have absolutely no idea about what colour or season it is, and I can't seem to find it on any website. It is almost more of a blue gray, I had compared it to another grey RM (with 2/3horizontal zips) and that almost looked like a beige grey in comparison. Hardware is silver, and the lining is dark black/grey butterflies. I cannot figure out the Illum tag for the life of me, it doesn't say the design or anything only some codes and "charcoal". Help :giggles:


first of all, congrats on your first RM bag!!

do you know if your bag is MAC or mini MAC? if it has 4 metal feet at the bottom, then it is a mini MAC. if 5, a MAC.

RM print the name of the color on the paper tag. so, if it says Charcoal it means it's the color. 

here is the Amazon listing of the bag (the third one): http://www.amazon.com/Rebecca-Minko...1-1&nodeID=15743631&keywords=minkoff+charcoal


----------



## Santella

KaseyHK said:


> first of all, congrats on your first RM bag!!
> 
> do you know if your bag is MAC or mini MAC? if it has 4 metal feet at the bottom, then it is a mini MAC. if 5, a MAC.
> 
> RM print the name of the color on the paper tag. so, if it says Charcoal it means it's the color.
> 
> here is the Amazon listing of the bag (the third one): http://www.amazon.com/Rebecca-Minko...1-1&nodeID=15743631&keywords=minkoff+charcoal



Thank you! I'm absolutely in love, I took her out today and she's just yummy 

She has 4 feet, so a mini MAC she is! I thought Charcoal was probably her colour, but was unsure as I would say Charcoal is more of a dark grey/faded black colour, whereas she definitely has a lot of blue coming through her. 

Just quickly, as a UK customer where would you recommend I purchase from in the future? As we don't have a stockist other than Harrods here, I'm not sure what are the best websites to go to


----------



## KaseyHK

Santella said:


> Thank you! I'm absolutely in love, I took her out today and she's just yummy
> 
> She has 4 feet, so a mini MAC she is! I thought Charcoal was probably her colour, but was unsure as I would say Charcoal is more of a dark grey/faded black colour, whereas she definitely has a lot of blue coming through her.
> 
> Just quickly, as a UK customer where would you recommend I purchase from in the future? As we don't have a stockist other than Harrods here, I'm not sure what are the best websites to go to


i recommend you buy from Amazon and RM website. but i am not sure if you have to pay tax etc. you can check the information. i am located in Hong Kong and have got my RM bags from Amazon and RM website many times. they are good especially during big sales


----------



## Santella

KaseyHK said:


> i recommend you buy from Amazon and RM website. but i am not sure if you have to pay tax etc. you can check the information. i am located in Hong Kong and have got my RM bags from Amazon and RM website many times. they are good especially during big sales



Oh I didn't think of Amazon! Thanks for the tip  what sort of times of the year does RM put on sales? Thank you so much for answering all these questions I really appreciate it!


----------



## KaseyHK

Santella said:


> Oh I didn't think of Amazon! Thanks for the tip  what sort of times of the year does RM put on sales? Thank you so much for answering all these questions I really appreciate it!


as they are US companies, they usually have sales for US holidays like Thanksgiving, Memorial Day... and occasionally they have irregular Friends&Family Sales. so basically, they have a lot of sales year round. hope this helps.


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Hi everyone! I just received a mini mac in Marigold. I love it but when I googled it I only see ones with gold hardware. Mine has silver hardware. The strap looks slightly different in color from the rest of the hardware. If anyone could help I would appreciate it. I know nothing about Rebecca Minkoff bags.


----------



## soramillay

jcrewaddict883 said:


> Hi everyone! I just received a mini mac in Marigold. I love it but when I googled it I only see ones with gold hardware. Mine has silver hardware. The strap looks slightly different in color from the rest of the hardware. If anyone could help I would appreciate it. I know nothing about Rebecca Minkoff bags.


Maybe post a picture of it and we can try to help? Are you sure the color is Marigold?


----------



## andral5

I'd like your help identifying this gorgeous RM bag I got from Poshmark for my daughter. I will try getting some better pics but I'd love to know if anyone could help.







The back of the bag:






And the tassel:






Thank you in advance for any info about this.


----------



## soramillay

andral5 said:


> I'd like your help identifying this gorgeous RM bag I got from Poshmark for my daughter. I will try getting some better pics but I'd love to know if anyone could help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the tassel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any info about this.


Nice find! It's called the Main Squeeze. Refer to this old thread here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ctures-of-your-rm-cross-body-bags-608908.html


----------



## andral5

soramillay said:


> Nice find! It's called the Main Squeeze. Refer to this old thread here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...ctures-of-your-rm-cross-body-bags-608908.html



Thank you! Too bad most of the photos on that thread are not available anymore... And kinda weird name for such a edgy, modern bag.


----------



## fivezero

Hi! I just got this bag off eBay. I love the style and color! It looks vaguely like a Covet to me, in the teal/snake combo with gold hardware (my Plum Snake Covet has the same kind of stamping). It's not a Rocker, though, and I don't know enough about the other Covet styles.

The closest style I could find to it is the Covet Lady (very few pics online) but my bag has no tassel and no leather strap parts closest to the bag. The seller says the bag never came with a tassel.

There is one "defect" that I only just noticed: there are two D-rings on the left side of the bag. I wonder if this was originally a Covet Lady, but the leather bits at the strap ends were removed, and one D-ring was left behind? And I guess the tassel would be missing. Perhaps it's a sample?

Thanks for any help!



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## wintersmelody

Found it!


----------



## Dawn

Hi all - this is my bag but I have no idea what the color is called! I looked in the reference library but didn't see anything with this color/lining combo. Thank you!

Edited to Add: I think I found it! It *could* be Ruby from 2010! I found the lining and then just kept digging in other threads. If this is not right, please feel free to correct me.  thank you!


----------



## Dawn

nm


----------



## JuneHawk

Hi, guys.  Can you help me identify these bags, and possibly the color name for the blue and the gray one?


----------



## soramillay

JuneHawk said:


> Hi, guys.  Can you help me identify these bags, and possibly the color name for the blue and the gray one?


Probably samples, so never produced? I think you know RM's bags pretty well, JuneHawk.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Here are a couple sample sale scores that I need help ID-ing. I'm guessing they are samples and maybe not produced?

Anyone recognize them?


----------



## Archiesgirl68

Did I just score a Berry MAB with FDL lining?!?!


----------



## Archiesgirl68

Close up of leather:


----------



## Fashion1

Archiesgirl68 said:


> Close up of leather:




Yep, sure looks like Berry to me. Berry always had fleur de lis lining too. It's one of my favorite bags I own - congrats to you!!


----------



## Archiesgirl68

Fashion1 said:


> Yep, sure looks like Berry to me. Berry always had fleur de lis lining too. It's one of my favorite bags I own - congrats to you!!



Thank you so much! I never thought I would find a Berry MAB. Now if only I could find a Pearl MAM!


----------



## andral5

Archiesgirl68 said:


> Did I just score a Berry MAB with FDL lining?!?!



Isn't she a beauty! The fdl lining is in black & white?


----------



## Archiesgirl68

andral5 said:


> Isn't she a beauty! The fdl lining is in black & white?



Yes ma'am! It's soft and silky too....one of my favorite RM old school linings. That and candy cane. Here is a close up of the fleur de lis lining:


----------



## andral5

Archiesgirl68 said:


> Yes ma'am! It's soft and silky too....one of my favorite RM old school linings. That and candy cane. Here is a close up of the fleur de lis lining:



Absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful inside and out! Enjoy her!


----------



## Dingansich

Could someone please help me identify the colour of this micro perry satchel? 
I am absolutely in love with it  Have been looking for ages .. Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## rockstarmish

Dingansich said:


> Could someone please help me identify the colour of this micro perry satchel?
> I am absolutely in love with it  Have been looking for ages .. Thanks for helping me out!
> View attachment 3395155


I think this might be Tortora in color


----------



## Dingansich

rockstarmish said:


> I think this might be Tortora in color


Thanks for the colour! Isn't this more beige than purple? Just wandering, looks great though.


----------



## rockstarmish

Dingansich said:


> Thanks for the colour! Isn't this more beige than purple? Just wandering, looks great though.


Welcome! I think it's a mix of lavender and gray


----------



## babelincoln

Hey everyone! Got this bag from a friend and neither of us have know what it is. I've only been able to find one similar photo online and that didn't tell me what style it was. Here's hoping you folks can help! 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6fIfk0TcF10Wk5wdHl0alhpaEE

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6fIfk0TcF10Z2h1aU91M0RFVEU

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6fIfk0TcF10XzE4YzlNcUVReVE


----------



## laurenpeabody

Hello all, does anyone know the style name of this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## msd_bags

laurenpeabody said:


> Hello all, does anyone know the style name of this bag? Thanks in advance!



It's called Johnny, I think.


----------



## Stephg

Hi ladies, can someone tell me what this bag is called?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Hi ladies, can someone tell me what this bag is called?
> 
> View attachment 3444246
> View attachment 3444247



Looks like the Swing.


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks like the Swing.



Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Thanks!



Sure thing! [emoji3]


----------



## thatlaitgirl

Hey guys! 
This is the first time I've posted on this forum, and I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this particular Rebecca Minkoff bag? 
Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

thatlaitgirl said:


> Hey guys!
> This is the first time I've posted on this forum, and I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this particular Rebecca Minkoff bag?
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3451347



Amorous satchel


----------



## thatlaitgirl

msd_bags said:


> Amorous satchel


Thank you!!!


----------



## thatlaitgirl

Can someone help me identify this RM bag? 
Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

thatlaitgirl said:


> Can someone help me identify this RM bag?
> Thank you!



Crosby satchel?


----------



## limepopsicles

Hi, 

Does this bag look familiar to anyone? I thought it was a Crosby but it only has 1 zipper. 

Thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

limepopsicles said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does this bag look familiar to anyone? I thought it was a Crosby but it only has 1 zipper.
> 
> Thanks!



Monroe


----------



## disc0ball

Hi! Looking to identify this bag. I bought it at the NYC sample sale years ago, and cannot recall if it's a regular bag or a true sample.




thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

disc0ball said:


> Hi! Looking to identify this bag. I bought it at the NYC sample sale years ago, and cannot recall if it's a regular bag or a true sample.
> 
> View attachment 3470047
> View attachment 3470046
> 
> thanks!


Johnny bag.  Don't know if regular or sample but I saw that in some websites before.


----------



## kee0125

Is anyone familiar with the name of this style? I bought it on Poshmark but am unable to find the name of it online.




Thank you!


----------



## cwc3

HI can someone please identify this bag for me please? much appreciated!


----------



## jenn805

What is the name of this bag? Not my pic, searching for it


----------



## GigiLane009

Fashion1 said:


> Yep, sure looks like Berry to me. Berry always had fleur de lis lining too. It's one of my favorite bags I own - congrats to you!!


 Hi there, I'm new to the PF And RM. how do you know it's a MAB? How do I as a newbie identify a MAB versus a MAM? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shabaggs

Hi everyone!
can you please help me with some info about this bag? it was passed on to me from my mother in law and I want to know what is the name of the style and what year it came out...
THANKS!!!


----------



## ReecesPieces

jenn805 said:


> What is the name of this bag? Not my pic, searching for it


That's the loveletter mab!


----------



## Eeks101

Hi everyone!  I am DYING to find out the name of this bag.  I have spent a solid week googling this bag, and on places like ebay, poshmark, etc.  I have never seen it anywhere.  The owner of the bag confirmed it is an RM bag and she got it at Bloomingdale's "a few years back".  From her pictures, I know that it's at least 5 years old.   Anyone?  Anyone??!!!


----------



## cathead87

^^
Adore
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/adore-bag.633641/


----------



## Eeks101

cathead87 said:


> ^^
> Adore
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/adore-bag.633641/



OMG - thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!  Now if I can just get my HANDS on one!!!!!


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Hi lovely ladies, can someone please help me with the name of this RM bag? Thank you!


----------



## jenn805

What bag is  this ?


----------



## cathead87

jenn805 said:


> What bag is  this ?


Enamored drawstring bucket bag


----------



## lovelauraann

I just purchased this bag.  I haven't seen it anywhere else and I am trying to find out if I need to treat it with something.  Any idea?


----------



## jenn805

cathead87 said:


> Enamored drawstring bucket bag


Thank you


----------



## Shepard

I bought this Minkoff in eBay. But the tags on the bag just says how to care for the Italian leather. And it's a size of a mini mab. Inside the bag has a tag that says made in the USA. Let me know if anyone needs more photos.

Does anyone know what bag this is? Also what color is it called? And what year it was made?


----------



## cathead87

^^^
I can't tell on my monitor...is the hardware light gold or silver?


----------



## lovelauraann

Purchased off Ebay.  Can anyone tell me some specifics?  Year or color?  Also, am I suppose to treat the canvas with anything?


----------



## NicolesCloset

It's been awhile since I've had an RM bag. I'm glad I just bough this pre loved beauty


----------



## NicolesCloset




----------



## honeysucklle

Hi, can someone help me identify this bag.  Thanks


----------



## shesnochill

Help!


----------



## RufikPufik

Cant remember name of this bag, anyone can help? Thanks.


----------



## RufikPufik

RufikPufik said:


> Cant remember name of this bag, anyone can help? Thanks.


Never mind, found it, paramour...


----------



## Runnurse21

Hi.....Can anyone identify this bag for me? I found it at Nordstrom Rack yesterday. I am unfamiliar with RM, and when I search for a picture based on what the tag states, I do not find this purse. Wondering if it was mislabeled? The inside is black with a butterfly print. The leather is extremely soft and smooshy!! Also, wondering if the Rebecca Minkoff logo is just imprinted on the purse sometimes, or should there always be a plate with the logo on it? Thanks for any help in advance!!!


----------



## Sara1997

Runnurse21 said:


> Hi.....Can anyone identify this bag for me? I found it at Nordstrom Rack yesterday. I am unfamiliar with RM, and when I search for a picture based on what the tag states, I do not find this purse. Wondering if it was mislabeled? The inside is black with a butterfly print. The leather is extremely soft and smooshy!! Also, wondering if the Rebecca Minkoff logo is just imprinted on the purse sometimes, or should there always be a plate with the logo on it? Thanks for any help in advance!!!


It is mislabeled .  That is a Moto Hobo I am using that exact bag today.  I love it.  I have it in 3 colors.


----------



## Runnurse21

Sara1997 said:


> It is mislabeled .  That is a Moto Hobo I am using that exact bag today.  I love it.  I have it in 3 colors.


Thank you so much! Can you tell me if it just has the RM logo embossed in gold on one side, as opposed to a metal-type plate? 

I love that the leather is so soft! I'm worried about it being a black hole, though? I don't have a hobo type bag, and not sure how user friendly it will be.... So glad to hear that you love yours!


----------



## Sara1997

Runnurse21 said:


> Thank you so much! Can you tell me if it just has the RM logo embossed in gold on one side, as opposed to a metal-type plate?
> 
> I love that the leather is so soft! I'm worried about it being a black hole, though? I don't have a hobo type bag, and not sure how user friendly it will be.... So glad to hear that you love yours!


Mine has Rebecca Minkoff embossed in silver on the back bottom and on a black leather plate inside attached to the slip pocket below the zipper pocket, no metal plates.  The zippers also say Rebecca Minkoff.  I like the black lining because it does not show dirt, my bags with lighter color linings really show dirt especially at the top of the bags by the openings.


----------



## scenestar

Can someone help me identify this bag ?


----------



## tearose

Edit: sorry! Wrong thread :/


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Just purchased this one. Cannot seem to find what it is exactly. I know it's a MAC but I've never seen one with just a leather strap and metal clips. Interior lining is black chevron.


----------



## kendallswim

@RealLifeRoyalty


RealLifeRoyalty said:


> Just purchased this one. Cannot seem to find what it is exactly. I know it's a MAC but I've never seen one with just a leather strap and metal clips. Interior lining is black chevron.


Does it have the same body and size of a large MAC or a mini MAC? Or is the shape different? Where did you purchase it from? With guitar straps being so "now" these days they're probably just offering more options so you can customize.


----------



## thatlaitgirl

Does anyone know the name for this purse? I bought this purse for my aunt, but not sure what the name of it is. Any help will be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## WheresMyBag

Hi can anyone please help identify this bag. It is similar to the Hudson mini


----------



## Kneurotic

Hi everyone!  I bought this many years ago - it's woven leather and it came with 2 dustbags (black and kiss print).  Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## ashnickers

Anyone know the name of this bag?
Thanks[emoji173]️


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## soramillay

ashnickers said:


> View attachment 4053988
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the name of this bag?
> Thanks[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I think this one is the Flame Satchel. They had a few different versions of it.


----------



## k0be36

https://bnc.lt/focc/2evsQaB6PM

Does anyone know what year this is? Also size?


----------



## Denverite

k0be36 said:


> https://bnc.lt/focc/2evsQaB6PM
> 
> Does anyone know what year this is? Also size?



The dash lining came out in, I believe, 2010, but I'm not totally sure how long it was produced. RM also changed from the metal nameplate on the inside to a patch of leather in about 2012. Based on the pictures, I think that's the MAM and not the full MAB. The MAM will have two slip pockets on the one side, whereas the MAB has 3.

The zippers were also changed at some point from a thick zipper with Rebecca Minkoff engraved on the side, to the current one with her name on the top. I wasn't able to find a thread as to when that  happened, but I think it was around when the nameplate changed also. 

I hope this helps! The older RM's are the best IMO and here's a couple threads that might be helpful to pinpoint it further:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rm-linings-reference-pics.371347/page-2

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rom-ebay-leather-quality.872645/#post26983287


----------



## k0be36

Denverite said:


> The dash lining came out in, I believe, 2010, but I'm not totally sure how long it was produced. RM also changed from the metal nameplate on the inside to a patch of leather in about 2012. Based on the pictures, I think that's the MAM and not the full MAB. The MAM will have two slip pockets on the one side, whereas the MAB has 3.
> 
> The zippers were also changed at some point from a thick zipper with Rebecca Minkoff engraved on the side, to the current one with her name on the top. I wasn't able to find a thread as to when that  happened, but I think it was around when the nameplate changed also.
> 
> I hope this helps! The older RM's are the best IMO and here's a couple threads that might be helpful to pinpoint it further:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rm-linings-reference-pics.371347/page-2
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rom-ebay-leather-quality.872645/#post26983287


Wow thanks for the info. I just got the bag last night and you are right. The leather on the older bag feels much thicker.


----------



## francesmonique

Please help me identify this bag. This RM was purchased about two years ago during a sale online, my mom has had it sitting in its dust bag ever since she purchased it. 

Exterior: tan/nude suede and olive green leather 

Interior: black lining


----------



## brettashley7

any help identifying this bag?  it's strange--super structured satchel with hard flap closure on top with slouchy hobo style beneath.


----------



## Amisarah

Can anyone help identify this bag? I’m overwhelmed trying to figure it out. Found at an estate sale- color is probably closer to cobalt than the pictures (they look lighter)


----------



## erinespejo

Can someone help me with this bag?


----------



## Haughty

Mods, please feel free to move to the identifying thread.  I did not know if that thread had much traffic and thought I might get more help here.

Can anyone identify this Nikki?  It’s a dark gray Nikki but I have never seen the side studding before.  Little studs in a square pattern with a larger stud in the middle and separated by a rectangle stud.  Lining is Becky Birds.  The handle has 7 very thin strips of leather

Thanks!


----------



## stormbell

Hi,

Can someone please help in identifying this bag?  It's a mini-bag (small) and I received as a gift.  I don't know what style/name it is.  It has a long strap that can be worn crossbody, but its not showing in the picture.

Thank you!!


----------



## cathead87

Haughty said:


> Can anyone identify this Nikki?  It’s a dark gray Nikki but I have never seen the side studding before.  Little studs in a square pattern with a larger stud in the middle and separated by a rectangle stud.  Lining is Becky Birds.  The handle has 7 very thin strips of leathers



Flowerstud Nikki
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...vs-dark-grey-flowerstud.607705/#post-15997965


----------



## Haughty

cathead87 said:


> Flowerstud Nikki
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...vs-dark-grey-flowerstud.607705/#post-15997965


 Thank you!  This forum rocks!


----------



## annapurse

Can anyone help identify this large gold/metallic leather bag? I bought it 2009 in New York at Barney’s Warehouse or Century21 on supersale. It was mislabeled as Fendi or so but is a Alberta Ferretti. I also have the right dustbag, but I never saw that model anywhere and would love to know more!


----------



## Shelbyrana

stormbell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help in identifying this bag?  It's a mini-bag (small) and I received as a gift.  I don't know what style/name it is.  It has a long strap that can be worn crossbody, but its not showing in the picture.
> 
> Thank you!!



Amorous satchel!


----------



## Shelby33

Any ideas?


----------



## handbaghuntress

Shelby33 said:


> Any ideas?
> View attachment 4273030
> View attachment 4273031
> View attachment 4273032
> View attachment 4273033



Pretty sure it’s the flame satchel


----------



## Shelby33

handbaghuntress said:


> Pretty sure it’s the flame satchel


Thank you!


----------



## Haughty

Can anyone help with this one.   It’s a Nikki in a pretty shade of red with silver hardware and contrasting shade of black stitching down the center of the black and front and around the top and bottom where the feet are as well as the top of the handle.  Polka dot lining.   

Just wondering if it’s a SS or limited supply or what I purchased!

Thanks


----------



## Kat_tush

Hello guys,
I have never come across this kind of MAC. Was it some collaboration or a limited edition one? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Can anyone help with this one.   It’s a Nikki in a pretty shade of red with silver hardware and contrasting shade of black stitching down the center of the black and front and around the top and bottom where the feet are as well as the top of the handle.  Polka dot lining.
> 
> Just wondering if it’s a SS or limited supply or what I purchased!
> 
> Thanks


All I know is I think it came out in Summer 2010
Judging by this post


----------



## Haughty

NM


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> All I know is I think it came out in Summer 2010
> Judging by this post
> View attachment 4330792


Oops. 

Thanks for finding that for me, Shelby!


----------



## Shelby33

Has anyone ever seen this combo? It has blue leopard print lining.


----------



## cathead87

Haughty said:


> Can anyone help with this one.   It’s a Nikki in a pretty shade of red with silver hardware and contrasting shade of black stitching down the center of the black and front and around the top and bottom where the feet are as well as the top of the handle.  Polka dot lining.



The style is mentioned in this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/large-stitching-rms.556027/


----------



## Shelby33

cathead87 said:


> The style is mentioned in this thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/large-stitching-rms.556027/


Huh. Not a lot of love for it. I really like it!


----------



## Haughty

cathead87 said:


> The style is mentioned in this thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/large-stitching-rms.556027/



Thank you for finding that thread!  Like Shelby said, not a lot of love but I think I will keep it and rock it this summer!


----------



## Haughty

I wonder if I have finally found a cloud gray Nikki.  The owner says it is but the tag says brown. Is this the one that tends to change color with use?    Thanks again for the help


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> I wonder if I have finally found a cloud gray Nikki.  The owner says it is but the tag says brown. Is this the one that tends to change color with use?    Thanks again for the help


I think the cloud grey bags did turn brown. I don't remember what color lining(s) the cloud greys had though. Is it an RM tag?


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I think the cloud grey bags did turn brown. I don't remember what color lining(s) the cloud greys had though. Is it an RM tag?


Lining is blue and white striped with Rebecca Minkoff on some of the striping.   The font on the name plate is the small Rebecca Minkoff.   Makes me think it might be somewhat old school


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Lining is blue and white striped with Rebecca Minkoff on some of the striping.   The font on the name plate is the small Rebecca Minkoff.   Makes me think it might be somewhat old school


Sorry, I meant I don't know what lining cloud grey came in, or what season it came out. The lining on your bag is old school, I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Lining is blue and white striped with Rebecca Minkoff on some of the striping.   The font on the name plate is the small Rebecca Minkoff.   Makes me think it might be somewhat old school


Here's a thread with a cloud grey and same lining
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-first-rm-cloud-grey-nikki-is-here.407637/


----------



## Naomisully

Hello! My new lovely find. Can anyone confirm if this is Sage? Maybe what like 2008? The stonewash sage was darker and more velvety feeling than regular leather is that correct? TIA!


----------



## Shelby33

Naomisully said:


> Hello! My new lovely find. Can anyone confirm if this is Sage? Maybe what like 2008? The stonewash sage was darker and more velvety feeling than regular leather is that correct? TIA!


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/question-about-the-color-sage.823392/
I guess there were two different sages. In an earlier thread I read that the sage leather was smooshy and a grayish green. I think the thread was from '08.
Beautiful bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Does anyone know the color of this bag?
The leather is glazed and a bit distressed.


----------



## Haughty

I’m hoping someone can help with this color.  Seller says it is brown and glazed or marbled.  Thanks!


----------



## MissRed

Shelby33 said:


> Does anyone know the color of this bag?
> The leather is glazed and a bit distressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390296
> View attachment 4390305
> 
> View attachment 4390296



Raspberry.


----------



## shesnochill

uadjit said:


> Yeah, you just have to keep looking and eventually something great will pop up.
> 
> I've never done a collection thread because I don't usually have tons of RM bags at the same time. I'm always cycling through them. Also, I'm just too lazy.  I prefer taking pictures of individual bags in interesting places.
> 
> I sort of wish I'd kept pictures of some of my favorites, though. I did keep this picture of Ocean Steady from E. Washington because it was such a nice picture:


This photo is insanely beautiful.
Wow!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Hey guys! Has anyone seen the Rebecca Minkoff Nylon Wash Tote in person? I’m wondering if it’ll be a good work tote? Or if the nylon just “slides down” if that makes any sense! I’m thinking a heavy laptop might cause it to take a weird shape? Or is it large enough for the laptop to sit on the bottom?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Sorry, I don’t have an answer for this but on the website they sure make it look like it would stand up on its own.

They have 30% off this weekend. You could always order it and return it. Without seeing it in person it’s hard to say.  

Nordstrom has this one 40% off. There are reviews and a video of a guy showing the tote to give you an idea.
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecc...MI47_RyL634gIV3LbACh3N1AzbEAUYAiABEgKCI_D_BwE


----------



## Lindsaygill7

OhHelloDoll said:


> Sorry, I don’t have an answer for this but on the website they sure make it look like it would stand up on its own.
> 
> They have 30% off this weekend. You could always order it and return it. Without seeing it in person it’s hard to say.
> 
> Nordstrom has this one 40% off. There are reviews and a video of a guy showing the tote to give you an idea.
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecc...MI47_RyL634gIV3LbACh3N1AzbEAUYAiABEgKCI_D_BwE


thats the one I want! I am going to order it! Thank you!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Lindsaygill7 said:


> thats the one I want! I am going to order it! Thank you!


Good choice! I’d do the pink too.


----------



## EmmC

Hi there 

I've just purchased my second preloved RM bag (The first being a fire engine red mini Mac) and I love it . For £15 pounds p and p I'm not too bothered about the wear and marks on it. However the listing stated it was ivory but to me it looks more beige/light tan, could anybody help identify the colour of this MAB?

Thanks in Advance  p.s sorry if this is in the wrong place


----------



## Shelby33

EmmC said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've just purchased my second preloved RM bag (The first being a fire engine red mini Mac) and I love it . For £15 pounds p and p I'm not too bothered about the wear and marks on it. However the listing stated it was ivory but to me it looks more beige/light tan, could anybody help identify the colour of this MAB?
> 
> Thanks in Advance  p.s sorry if this is in the wrong place
> View attachment 4448070


Do you have a picture of the lining?


----------



## EmmC

Shelby33 said:


> Do you have a picture of the lining?


Yes sure , sorry it is not the clearest picture


----------



## FiveClosets

View attachment 4493022
View attachment 4493022

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Anybody remember this beauty’s name?  From circa 2008.


----------



## FiveClosets

Another pic.  Anybody?


----------



## Shelby33

FiveClosets said:


> View attachment 4493029
> 
> 
> Another pic.  Anybody?


I think it was called The Rose?


----------



## FiveClosets

Shelby33 said:


> I think it was called The Rose?


Yes, I think you’re correct.... The Rose .  Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

FiveClosets said:


> Yes, I think you’re correct.... The Rose .  Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## annapurse

annapurse said:


> View attachment 4250596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help identify this large gold/metallic leather bag? I bought it 2009 in New York at Barney’s Warehouse or Century21 on supersale. It was mislabeled as Fendi or so but is a Alberta Ferretti. I also have the right dustbag, but I never saw that model anywhere and would love to know more!



Can anyone help? Would love to know what I have. It’s old now but I still love it!


----------



## Pagan

I just bought this in black; it’s my first Rebecca Minkoff purchase. It’s definitely not a structured bag; it only holds its shape if stuffed. I really like it though and it’s perfect for the purpose I bought it for; to act as a second bag/outer layer for a LV Neverfull. I often take a Le Pliage tote with me when travelling, but I won’t bother this trip.

This holds a LV Neverfull perfectly keeping the bag and contents clean and secure in the airport and in transit, and will be a great second tote for my trip. I like it so much i ordered a Pink one on clearance, but quantities were so low that one may be cancelled.


----------



## Shelby33

annapurse said:


> Can anyone help? Would love to know what I have. It’s old now but I still love it!


I don't recognize it, can you describe the lining? Pretty bag!


----------



## annapurse

Shelby33 said:


> I don't recognize it, can you describe the lining? Pretty bag!



The lining is simply black. Can take a puc tomorrow. It’s thick but soft leather, Alberta Ferretti, it’s also very large, has two open compartments and one zip comp. in the middle; closes with magnet. I just cannot find the name or style anywhere. Bought fall 2009, but at Barneys Warehouse or so so could be a couple seasons earlier...


----------



## Shelby33

annapurse said:


> The lining is simply black. Can take a puc tomorrow. It’s thick but soft leather, Alberta Ferretti, it’s also very large, has two open compartments and one zip comp. in the middle; closes with magnet. I just cannot find the name or style anywhere. Bought fall 2009, but at Barneys Warehouse or so so could be a couple seasons earlier...


I'm sorry, I do not recognize it, hopefully someone here can, good luck!


----------



## Shelby33

annapurse said:


> The lining is simply black. Can take a puc tomorrow. It’s thick but soft leather, Alberta Ferretti, it’s also very large, has two open compartments and one zip comp. in the middle; closes with magnet. I just cannot find the name or style anywhere. Bought fall 2009, but at Barneys Warehouse or so so could be a couple seasons earlier...


----------



## Shelby33

annapurse said:


> The lining is simply black. Can take a puc tomorrow. It’s thick but soft leather, Alberta Ferretti, it’s also very large, has two open compartments and one zip comp. in the middle; closes with magnet. I just cannot find the name or style anywhere. Bought fall 2009, but at Barneys Warehouse or so so could be a couple seasons earlier...


OK, I totally missed the Alberta Ferretti part! This is the Rebecca Minkoff forum but I will do some looking around for you.


----------



## annapurse

Shelby33 said:


> OK, I totally missed the Alberta Ferretti part! This is the Rebecca Minkoff forum but I will do some looking around for you.


Oh (slaps forehead) - I am so sorry!!! And huge thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

annapurse said:


> Oh (slaps forehead) - I am so sorry!!! And huge thanks!!


No problem! Unfortunately I was unable to find anything, but there is a similar thread in the "Handbags" forum you might want to try. Good luck!


----------



## shesnochill

FiveClosets said:


> View attachment 4493029
> 
> 
> Another pic.  Anybody?



I have a Gold Crackle Rose in my closet too. I love it hehe

Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## hillaryhath

I found a VERY large MAB that's nearly mint condition.  No tassels hanging from the zipper pulls or strap.  The bag is about 16 inches long.  I can tell its vintage based on the gold clasps on each side.  I remember seeing the same exact bag on Bonanza several years ago and never saw it again until I bought it on one of those consignment shops.

Just curious about its authenticity, when it was made, etc, anything really lol.  

Thanks!


----------



## HavPlenty

hillaryhath said:


> I found a VERY large MAB that's nearly mint condition.  No tassels hanging from the zipper pulls or strap.  The bag is about 16 inches long.  I can tell its vintage based on the gold clasps on each side.  I remember seeing the same exact bag on Bonanza several years ago and never saw it again until I bought it on one of those consignment shops.
> 
> Just curious about its authenticity, when it was made, etc, anything really lol.
> 
> Thanks!


This is beautiful. What type of lining does it have?


----------



## Shelby33

Does it have blue and white striped lining?


----------



## hillaryhath

Shelby33 said:


> Does it have blue and white striped lining?


Nope


----------



## Shelby33

hillaryhath said:


> Nope


Oh nice, I love that lining! I never saw that hardware with that lining before. That signature hardware came out for  season (or two?) in '08.


----------



## shesnochill

Do we have one? I couldn't seem to find it and I wanted to post this photo up to ask for help ID'ing.


----------



## shesnochill

This one too!

If anyone also happens to see any of these bags, please let me know  xoxo


----------



## pursesandoxies

annaversary said:


> Do we have one? I couldn't seem to find it and I wanted to post this photo up to ask for help ID'ing.


Here you go 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/page-61#post-33231886


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> This one too!
> 
> If anyone also happens to see any of these bags, please let me know  xoxo


Isn't this the Enamored?


----------



## Fendi84NJ

hillaryhath said:


> I found a VERY large MAB that's nearly mint condition.  No tassels hanging from the zipper pulls or strap.  The bag is about 16 inches long.  I can tell its vintage based on the gold clasps on each side.  I remember seeing the same exact bag on Bonanza several years ago and never saw it again until I bought it on one of those consignment shops.
> 
> Just curious about its authenticity, when it was made, etc, anything really lol.
> 
> Thanks!


Based on the lining and signature hardware I want to say it's probably from around 2009. It looks authentic to me, but I don't have any of the white shade names memorized.


----------



## Fendi84NJ

Shelby33 said:


> Oh nice, I love that lining! I never saw that hardware with that lining before. That signature hardware came out for  season (or two?) in '08.


Yes, I have a 2007 or 2008 MAM (Night Blue) with that interior but the older clips on the side. I do have a MAM I think 2009 with that signature hardware but I think the lining is different. I'm blanking though on the lining it does have possibly the birds.


----------



## Fashion1

hillaryhath said:


> I found a VERY large MAB that's nearly mint condition.  No tassels hanging from the zipper pulls or strap.  The bag is about 16 inches long.  I can tell its vintage based on the gold clasps on each side.  I remember seeing the same exact bag on Bonanza several years ago and never saw it again until I bought it on one of those consignment shops.
> 
> Just curious about its authenticity, when it was made, etc, anything really lol.
> 
> Thanks!


Wow, great condition! This was just called white I believe with the signature hardware and black and white floral lining. Good find - definitely authentic.


----------



## lightwave

annaversary said:


> This one too!
> 
> If anyone also happens to see any of these bags, please let me know  xoxo



I just happened to see it here (post #831 – 832)

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/page-56

The enamored drawstring bucket bag.


----------



## lightwave

Does anyone know about this one? It has the bird lining. Thanks!


----------



## hillaryhath

Fashion1 said:


> Wow, great condition! This was just called white I believe with the signature hardware and black and white floral lining. Good find - definitely authentic.


 Awesome!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Shelby33

Fendi84NJ said:


> Yes, I have a 2007 or 2008 MAM (Night Blue) with that interior but the older clips on the side. I do have a MAM I think 2009 with that signature hardware but I think the lining is different. I'm blanking though on the lining it does have possibly the birds.


I have a night blue MAB, I love that bag!!


----------



## Denverite

lightwave said:


> Does anyone know about this one? It has the bird lining. Thanks!



That looks like a flowerstud Devote tote! I'm not sure what color it is though, maybe fawn?? The Devotes came out around 2009, I believe, and they generally have two belts across the top!


----------



## lightwave

Thank you!! Now I have a name to google, and found a pic...it had two belts instead of one, like you said. I just got this pre-loved so that second belt must have gone missing or was re-purposed, maybe. I actually like it better with just one belt because I like the balance of the leather on top. In the pic I just saw, the top belt seemed to be too close to the top, IMO, and kind of changed the shape/look of the bag.

Earlier in my search I found a similar style of bag with two skinny plain leather belts. I thought the skinny belts looked better with two of them than mine would. Thank you again!


----------



## Denverite

I’m wondering if anyone can help identify this new to me Nikki. It’s so super smooshy and soft [emoji177] I’ve searched all over the RM section and am not sure if it’s stonewash, night, or something else. It has silver hardware and paisley lining. The pictures are of it loaded with things and when empty, it’s a total puddle. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Shelby33

I think it may be Night? Stonewashed and Midnight are smooth (blacks with paisley lining and silver HW). I believe the Noir came later and had sig hardware, and I think Pepper came out after paisley lining.


----------



## RufikPufik

Can anyone help mr identify this RM. I always thought it was a tricked out Cupid, however I read somewhere here that Logan looks like Cupid. Is this Cupidor Logan. Thank you in advance for help.


----------



## Shelby33

RufikPufik said:


> Can anyone help mr identify this RM. I always thought it was a tricked out Cupid, however I read somewhere here that Logan looks like Cupid. Is this Cupidor Logan. Thank you in advance for help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581539
> View attachment 4581540
> View attachment 4581541
> View attachment 4581543
> View attachment 4581544
> View attachment 4581539
> View attachment 4581539


Cupid, one of the originals


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> I think it may be Night? Stonewashed and Midnight are smooth (blacks with paisley lining and silver HW). I believe the Noir came later and had sig hardware, and I think Pepper came out after paisley lining.



Thank you! I love trying to hunt down what these old ones are, I just wish the pictures from the threads that are 10 years old would still show up lol. I think you're right that Noir had signature hardware and I think there might have been a Noir with silver from a sample sale. I'm not sure if the sample sale bags from this timeframe were marked in any way, though. 

I have a black stonewash MAB coming tomorrow (maybe I should do a reveal thread for that and a couple other things I've bought recently!) so I'll have to compare the leather, but I do think this one is too wrinkly/pebbly to be stonewash. I really do love these older RM's and it's so nice finding some that are still in such great shape!


----------



## RufikPufik

Shelby33 said:


> Cupid, one of the originals


Thank you so much. I just broke this bag out few months ago do you happen to know the year of this one? I don't think I will ever let it go, now that you told me it's one of the originals


----------



## Shelby33

RufikPufik said:


> Thank you so much. I just broke this bag out few months ago do you happen to know the year of this one? I don't think I will ever let it go, now that you told me it's one of the originals


Does it have a zipper in the back?


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Thank you! I love trying to hunt down what these old ones are, I just wish the pictures from the threads that are 10 years old would still show up lol. I think you're right that Noir had signature hardware and I think there might have been a Noir with silver from a sample sale. I'm not sure if the sample sale bags from this timeframe were marked in any way, though.
> 
> I have a black stonewash MAB coming tomorrow (maybe I should do a reveal thread for that and a couple other things I've bought recently!) so I'll have to compare the leather, but I do think this one is too wrinkly/pebbly to be stonewash. I really do love these older RM's and it's so nice finding some that are still in such great shape!


I know! I hate the big red X where the pic should be! I will try to find a link to the photobucket album that RMcrushes made tons of pictures.
You will love your MAB, I have the exact same one and it's my favorite bag ever. Really beautiful, definitely do a reveal!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Thank you! I love trying to hunt down what these old ones are, I just wish the pictures from the threads that are 10 years old would still show up lol. I think you're right that Noir had signature hardware and I think there might have been a Noir with silver from a sample sale. I'm not sure if the sample sale bags from this timeframe were marked in any way, though.
> 
> I have a black stonewash MAB coming tomorrow (maybe I should do a reveal thread for that and a couple other things I've bought recently!) so I'll have to compare the leather, but I do think this one is too wrinkly/pebbly to be stonewash. I really do love these older RM's and it's so nice finding some that are still in such great shape!





Denverite said:


> Thank you! I love trying to hunt down what these old ones are, I just wish the pictures from the threads that are 10 years old would still show up lol. I think you're right that Noir had signature hardware and I think there might have been a Noir with silver from a sample sale. I'm not sure if the sample sale bags from this timeframe were marked in any way, though.
> 
> I have a black stonewash MAB coming tomorrow (maybe I should do a reveal thread for that and a couple other things I've bought recently!) so I'll have to compare the leather, but I do think this one is too wrinkly/pebbly to be stonewash. I really do love these older RM's and it's so nice finding some that are still in such great shape!


https://s300.photobucket.com/user/rmcrushes/albums
Hopefully that works


----------



## RufikPufik

Shelby33 said:


> Does it have a zipper in the back?


Yes, zipper in the back, big leather tassel in the front and key ring inside. The other couple of cupids I have don't have those exact features, so I was a bit confused.


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> https://s300.photobucket.com/user/rmcrushes/albums
> Hopefully that works



I'm trying to get it to load, but that album looks incredible, thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

RufikPufik said:


> Yes, zipper in the back, big leather tassel in the front and key ring inside. The other couple of cupids I have don't have those exact features, so I was a bit confused.


Yes, that's how they were first made, like yours. I will try to find a date for you.


----------



## Denverite

RufikPufik said:


> Thank you so much. I just broke this bag out few months ago do you happen to know the year of this one? I don't think I will ever let it go, now that you told me it's one of the originals





Shelby33 said:


> Yes, that's how they were first made, like yours. I will try to find a date for you.



I'm thinking this might be raspberry based on the lining and from 2011 or 2012? I had that same color in a MAM and am trying to think when I got it!


----------



## RufikPufik

Denverite said:


> I'm thinking this might be raspberry based on the lining and from 2011 or 2012? I had that same color in a MAM and am trying to think when I got it!


Thank you! Definetely a bag to cherish, although I wear my bags into the ground especially on New York subway they get dirty so fast.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I'm thinking this might be raspberry based on the lining and from 2011 or 2012? I had that same color in a MAM and am trying to think when I got it!


Yes you are right
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-cupid-bag.666860/page-24


----------



## Denverite

RufikPufik said:


> Thank you! Definetely a bag to cherish, although I wear my bags into the ground especially on New York subway they get dirty so fast.



Looks like Raspberry is from F/W 2011!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-cupid-bag.666860/page-2


----------



## RufikPufik

Denverite said:


> Looks like Raspberry is from F/W 2011!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-cupid-bag.666860/page-2


Thank you so much!


----------



## RufikPufik

Good morning!
Can anyone tell me what bag is this? 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-minkoff-purple-tote-5c33d4729fe4860f7e48fd4d

Thank you.


----------



## Shelby33

RufikPufik said:


> Good morning!
> Can anyone tell me what bag is this?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-minkoff-purple-tote-5c33d4729fe4860f7e48fd4d
> 
> Thank you.


I don't recognize it but I think the lining is from 2010.


----------



## RebeccaN3103

I’ve looked everywhere trying to find what this style is called and I can’t find it at all. Please help! I want to see if it’s real and or what it is called. I’m so curious!


----------



## Denverite

RebeccaN3103 said:


> View attachment 4593412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve looked everywhere trying to find what this style is called and I can’t find it at all. Please help! I want to see if it’s real and or what it is called. I’m so curious!



That one is the Amorous Satchel. That exact one looks to be the Panama Amorous in maybe Petal Pink? Very pretty!


----------



## RebeccaN3103

RebeccaN3103 said:


> View attachment 4593412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve looked everywhere trying to find what this style is called and I can’t find it at all. Please help! I want to see if it’s real and or what it is called. I’m so curious!


Thank you so much!!! I’m so glad to know what it is!


----------



## RebeccaN3103

RebeccaN3103 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I’m so glad to know what it is!


Do you know of any way to tell if it is authentic?


----------



## Denverite

RebeccaN3103 said:


> Do you know of any way to tell if it is authentic?



It looks authentic to me! RM isn't highly faked, thankfully. And the versions of her bags that are seem to be more "inspired" and not so much down to the details like the name on the zipper pull.


----------



## RebeccaN3103

Denverite said:


> It looks authentic to me! RM isn't highly faked, thankfully. And the versions of her bags that are seem to be more "inspired" and not so much down to the details like the name on the zipper pull.


Okay! Thank you so much!


----------



## RufikPufik

Shelby33 said:


> I don't recognize it but I think the lining is from 2010.


Thank you, I looked high and low and I think it might be called an Everyday satchel. Not sure though


----------



## Shelby33

RufikPufik said:


> Thank you, I looked high and low and I think it might be called an Everyday satchel. Not sure though


https://www.purseblog.com/savvy/rebecca-minkoff-wants-to-be-your-easy-go-to-with-the-everyday-bag/


----------



## RufikPufik

Shelby33 said:


> https://www.purseblog.com/savvy/rebecca-minkoff-wants-to-be-your-easy-go-to-with-the-everyday-bag/


you know what? You are the best and absolute expert on RM bags


----------



## Shelby33

RufikPufik said:


> you know what? You are the best and absolute expert on RM bags


No I'm not haha, I just googled the name of the bag after you posted it! I had no idea what it was!


----------



## RufikPufik

Shelby33 said:


> No I'm not haha, I just googled the name of the bag after you posted it! I had no idea what it was!


Do you know what this one is?


----------



## Shelby33

RufikPufik said:


> Do you know what this one is?


Do you have a picture of the front? Looks like a type of morning after bag.


----------



## RufikPufik

Shelby33 said:


> Do you have a picture of the front? Looks like a type of morning after bag.


I think this is the front of the bag.
The other side does not have a pocket as well as this side, so I was not sure if this was a MAB.


----------



## Shelby33

RufikPufik said:


> I think this is the front of the bag.
> The other side does not have a pocket as well as this side, so I was not sure if this was a MAB.


Are there zippers on the sides?


----------



## RufikPufik

Shelby33 said:


> Are there zippers on the sides?


here is the other side


----------



## Shelby33

This mab is the only one I know of, here are pictures of the front and the back(different bags). Do you have any other pictures?


----------



## RufikPufik

Shelby33 said:


> Are there zippers on the sides?


I do not see any zippers.


----------



## RufikPufik

Shelby33 said:


> This mab is the only one I know of, here are pictures of the front and the back(different bags). Do you have any other pictures?
> View attachment 4599866
> View attachment 4599868


No, this one looks different, right? I do not think its MAB or maybe its modified MAB, without the pocket.


----------



## Shelby33

Yes the back of yours does look different. I will try to see if I can find anything. If you know the lining that could narrow down the year.


----------



## RufikPufik

No lining  was shown, thank you Shelby


----------



## RufikPufik

Shelby33 said:


> Yes the back of yours does look different. I will try to see if I can find anything. If you know the lining that could narrow down the year.


Did not reply to you directly see above.


----------



## RufikPufik

Shelby33 said:


> Cupid, one of the originals


Can you believe that I lost the tassel yesterday somewhere. The hardware on this bag for that tassel and for the body strap is not the greatest, its pretty but the fact that she did not do lobster claw for either the tassel or the strap is a bummer


----------



## KaseyHK

RufikPufik said:


> Do you know what this one is?


it is MAM. i remember i saw it available in 2013. does it come with black/blue polka dot lining? it does not have a side zipper pocket as i remember. it also has a black one, maybe a red one.






 (not my photo)
just found one on the bay in nude color





 (not my photo)


----------



## Shelby33

RufikPufik said:


> Can you believe that I lost the tassel yesterday somewhere. The hardware on this bag for that tassel and for the body strap is not the greatest, its pretty but the fact that she did not do lobster claw for either the tassel or the strap is a bummer


Do you have a Michael's or Joanne Fabrics store around? Maybe you could get some leather cord there?


----------



## RufikPufik

KaseyHK said:


> it is MAM. i remember i saw it available in 2013. does it come with black/blue polka dot lining? it does not have a side zipper pocket as i remember. it also has a black one, maybe a red one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my photo)
> just found one on the bay in nude color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my photo)


She didnt show lining, but I think its black and blue polka dot. Thank you. So its MAM.


----------



## RufikPufik

Shelby33 said:


> Do you have a Michael's or Joanne Fabrics store around? Maybe you could get some leather cord there?


I lost the big tassel, not the small one from zipper, the one that was hooked to the front of the bag.  Now it does not look like original cupid any more (crying).


----------



## Shelby33

RufikPufik said:


> I lost the big tassel, not the small one from zipper, the one that was hooked to the front of the bag.  Now it does not look like original cupid any more (crying).


The handle? Sorry not sure what you mean


----------



## Denverite

RufikPufik said:


> I lost the big tassel, not the small one from zipper, the one that was hooked to the front of the bag.  Now it does not look like original cupid any more (crying).



Oh nooooo! You might be able to find a tassel being sold separately? I'm not sure if all the ones that were/are sold individually are the charging cord things, but maybe you'll get lucky and find one!


----------



## RufikPufik

Denverite said:


> Oh nooooo! You might be able to find a tassel being sold separately? I'm not sure if all the ones that were/are sold individually are the charging cord things, but maybe you'll get lucky and find one!


Thank you for advice


----------



## jennalovesbags

What color do we think this is?


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> What color do we think this is?


Is that silver hardware?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Is that silver hardware?


Not according to the first photo.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Not according to the first photo.


It might be the original Flat Iron Grey. That had the brass HW. I'm looking at rmcrushes photobucket but my computer is sooo slooow. If I see any other contenders I'll post them.
I'm also wondering about sage, but maybe not.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> It might be the original Flat Iron Grey. That had the brass HW. I'm looking at rmcrushes photobucket but my computer is sooo slooow. If I see any other contenders I'll post them.
> I'm also wondering about sage, but maybe not.


I’m thinking it’s FIG as well... can’t believe I had one and sold it years ago. What was I thinking.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m thinking it’s FIG as well... can’t believe I had one and sold it years ago. What was I thinking.


Well, we've all been there.... Night Blue MAB...


----------



## horacethesheep

Hi, I'm completely new to this forum so not quite sure where to post this! Hopefully it's ok here? Last week I bought my first Rebecca Minkoff bag, it's second hand and I spotted it and just loved it. I knew nothing about the brand, so joined purse forum to do some reading and have learnt a lot! I still can't find much about the bag I've bought, other than it's some kind of Love saddle bag? If anyone knows when it was originally sold, or if anyone has one I'd love to find out more.

After reading loads more on here I then bought another bag, which I THINK is an original MAB? I managed to get it for £15 on ebay, so I'm super excited to see the condition etc. It looks like the leather has darkened a lot, which I'm pleased about as I'm not a huge fan of the blue (love the tan though!), but for the price I couldn't pass it up. I'm thinking of either trying to darken up the blue leather, or even dye the blue parts black, as that would be so much more my style, but I was wondering if you guys think that keeping it in it's original colours would be best, if perhaps one day I could sell it on and eventually buy one in a colour I love? I'm not worried about being precious with it because of the price so I wouldn't be scared to try the dye, but would it ruin a classic?! Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

horacethesheep said:


> Hi, I'm completely new to this forum so not quite sure where to post this! Hopefully it's ok here? Last week I bought my first Rebecca Minkoff bag, it's second hand and I spotted it and just loved it. I knew nothing about the brand, so joined purse forum to do some reading and have learnt a lot! I still can't find much about the bag I've bought, other than it's some kind of Love saddle bag? If anyone knows when it was originally sold, or if anyone has one I'd love to find out more.
> 
> After reading loads more on here I then bought another bag, which I THINK is an original MAB? I managed to get it for £15 on ebay, so I'm super excited to see the condition etc. It looks like the leather has darkened a lot, which I'm pleased about as I'm not a huge fan of the blue (love the tan though!), but for the price I couldn't pass it up. I'm thinking of either trying to darken up the blue leather, or even dye the blue parts black, as that would be so much more my style, but I was wondering if you guys think that keeping it in it's original colours would be best, if perhaps one day I could sell it on and eventually buy one in a colour I love? I'm not worried about being precious with it because of the price so I wouldn't be scared to try the dye, but would it ruin a classic?! Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732166


I think it’s beautiful the way it is! If it’s not love then modify it to the way you would love it!! The older bags are amazing though in my opinion!


----------



## Shelby33

horacethesheep said:


> Hi, I'm completely new to this forum so not quite sure where to post this! Hopefully it's ok here? Last week I bought my first Rebecca Minkoff bag, it's second hand and I spotted it and just loved it. I knew nothing about the brand, so joined purse forum to do some reading and have learnt a lot! I still can't find much about the bag I've bought, other than it's some kind of Love saddle bag? If anyone knows when it was originally sold, or if anyone has one I'd love to find out more.
> 
> After reading loads more on here I then bought another bag, which I THINK is an original MAB? I managed to get it for £15 on ebay, so I'm super excited to see the condition etc. It looks like the leather has darkened a lot, which I'm pleased about as I'm not a huge fan of the blue (love the tan though!), but for the price I couldn't pass it up. I'm thinking of either trying to darken up the blue leather, or even dye the blue parts black, as that would be so much more my style, but I was wondering if you guys think that keeping it in it's original colours would be best, if perhaps one day I could sell it on and eventually buy one in a colour I love? I'm not worried about being precious with it because of the price so I wouldn't be scared to try the dye, but would it ruin a classic?! Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732166


Can you add a picture of the lining of the MAB?


----------



## horacethesheep

Shelby33 said:


> Can you add a picture of the lining of the MAB?


Hi, thanks for the replies! Yes I’m definitely erring on the side of dying the blue bits black and making it my own! 
This is the lining, the dark blue with stripes....


----------



## Shelby33

horacethesheep said:


> Hi, thanks for the replies! Yes I’m definitely erring on the side of dying the blue bits black and making it my own!
> This is the lining, the dark blue with stripes....


OK this is one of the first Morning Afters produced, I'd say before 07. It is a classic, it's the blue with brown basketweave, and was highly sought after, still is by old school RM lovers. But it is also yours, so if you would like it better black then why not.
There are some good videos on YouTube with directions on how to dye the leather. It's messy but worth it! You can find the supplies on Amazon. I like Tarrago, there are other brands too. Beautiful bag!


----------



## horacethesheep

Shelby33 said:


> OK this is one of the first Morning Afters produced, I'd say before 07. It is a classic, it's the blue with brown basketweave, and was highly sought after, still is by old school RM lovers. But it is also yours, so if you would like it better black then why not.
> There are some good videos on YouTube with directions on how to dye the leather. It's messy but worth it! You can find the supplies on Amazon. I like Tarrago, there are other brands too. Beautiful bag!


Ooh that is exciting! Thanks so much for the info. I think I’ll see what sort of condition it’s in when it arrives and take it from there. If I do dye the blue bits I was thinking of leaving the blue fabric on the zips, for a tiny pop of colour. 

Do any of you know about the saddle bag at all?


----------



## Shelby33

horacethesheep said:


> Ooh that is exciting! Thanks so much for the info. I think I’ll see what sort of condition it’s in when it arrives and take it from there. If I do dye the blue bits I was thinking of leaving the blue fabric on the zips, for a tiny pop of colour.
> 
> Do any of you know about the saddle bag at all?


Sorry, the saddle bag is a newer style that I'm not familiar with. I'm pretty much into Morning Afters, Matinees and Nikkis. All I could tell you was that it is authentic. 
It's funny you how you said you would leave the zipper track blue, one of her most popular bags was t he black Morning After with a bright blue zipper track!


----------



## horacethesheep

Shelby33 said:


> Sorry, the saddle bag is a newer style that I'm not familiar with. I'm pretty much into Morning Afters, Matinees and Nikkis. All I could tell you was that it is authentic.
> It's funny you how you said you would leave the zipper track blue, one of her most popular bags was t he black Morning After with a bright blue zipper track!


Haha brilliant, great minds ey!


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> What color do we think this is?


Looks like Light Grey to me! The same color as the Light Grey/Gray Matinee Lauren Conrad was seen carrying!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Can anyone tell me what color green Nikki this is? Thanks!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Anyone know this color? Has the black and white canvas floral lining in it!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Anyone know this color? Has the black and white canvas floral lining in it!


Can you show pictures of both linings? And is the last one grey?


----------



## Shelby33

I think the grey is Flat Iron Grey because Dark Grey had silver HW.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrieshaver said:


> Can anyone tell me what color green Nikki this is? Thanks!


Inside of green nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrieshaver said:


> Anyone know this color? Has the black and white canvas floral lining in it!


Inside of gray bag


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Inside of green nikki


I have to check but I'm thinking seagreen or peacock brb


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Can you show pictures of both linings? And is the last one grey?


Looks grey to me.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Inside of gray bag


I think it is Flat Iron Grey


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrieshaver said:


> Looks grey to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738244
> View attachment 4738243


I don’t know why this unicorn showed up ‍♀️


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I don’t know why this unicorn showed up ‍♀️


Lol me either haha
Does the turquoise looking one have the square signature hardware?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Lol me either haha
> Does the turquoise looking one have the square signature hardware?


Yes.


----------



## Shelby33

Ok so I'm going to say Peacock, although Seagreen is VERY similar. Definitely one of the two.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Can anyone tell me what color green Nikki this is? Thanks!


It's really beautiful, great shape! From 2008 I'm pretty sure. Where did you find it?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> It's really beautiful, great shape! From 2008 I'm pretty sure. Where did you find it?



Green one it’s on eBay right now. I purchased the grey one. I think it’s peacock too.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Is this a wine mam ? or just another color of red in the mam. I can’t tell. Can anyone identify.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Is this a wine mam ? or just another color of red in the mam. I can’t tell. Can anyone identify.


It could be wine, one of the newer ones after 07 or 08. She did do a few recuts of the wine, that may be 09 based on the nameplate and zippered pocket having a card slot.
Also 2 slip pockets is a mam, 3 is a mab .


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> It could be wine, one of the newer ones after 07 or 08. She did do a few recuts of the wine, that may be 09 based on the nameplate and zippered pocket having a card slot.
> Also 2 slip pockets is a mam, 3 is a mab .


Would more pics without the flash help?


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Would more pics without the flash help?


Well based on the finished tassels, lining and card slot I think it is a wine recut. Is the bag a bit redder irl?
Also from the base looks like it may be a full sized MAB but I could be wrong.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Green one it’s on eBay right now. I purchased the grey one. I think it’s peacock too.


Did you get the grey yet?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Well based on the finished tassels, lining and card slot I think it is a wine recut. Is the bag a bit redder irl?
> Also from the base looks like it may be a full sized MAB but I could be wrong.


I’m not sure as I don’t have the bag. I’m thinking of purchasing it. I asked seller for more pics without the flash.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Did you get the grey yet?


Not yet waiting on shipping. I’ll post it when it comes.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I’m not sure as I don’t have the bag. I’m thinking of purchasing it. I asked seller for more pics without the flash.


It looks like it is in really nice shape. Do you care if it is a mam or mab? I have and love both sizes.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> It looks like it is in really nice shape. Do you care if it is a mam or mab? I have and love both sizes.


Ugh I’m really hoping it’s the mam like she says it is. You really think it’s the Mab? I haven’t had a Mab in so long I’m not sure if it would bother me.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Ugh I’m really hoping it’s the mam like she says it is. You really think it’s the Mab? I haven’t had a Mab in so long I’m not sure if it would bother me.


I would just ask her if it has 2 slip pockets opposite the zippered one, or 3.
I could definitely be wrong, I'm just wondering that after seeing the base. It could just be the angle. Either way I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I would just ask her if it has 2 slip pockets opposite the zippered one, or 3.
> I could definitely be wrong, I'm just wondering that after seeing the base. It could just be the angle. Either way I think it's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Here is a pic inside of bag with the slip pockets but bag isn’t opened all the way. I see two slip pockets but could that be a 3rd off to the side?


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Here is a pic inside of bag with the slip pockets but bag isn’t opened all the way. I see two slip pockets but could that be a 3rd off to the side?


Looks like 2 to me!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I have to check but I'm thinking seagreen or peacock brb


I agree—


----------



## samfalstaff

Just picked up this beauty on bonanza. The seller said it was a MAB and I don't dispute that, but the zippered sides makes me wonder if there is another name for it. The leather is also buttery soft. Seller said it was Black Cat leather...? Comes with the birdie lining and is too old for a crossbody strap. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Just picked up this beauty on bonanza. The seller said it was a MAB and I don't dispute that, but the zippered sides makes me wonder if there is another name for it. The leather is also buttery soft. Seller said it was Black Cat leather...? Comes with the birdie lining and is too old for a crossbody strap. Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743431



Nice find!! Yes, that is the black cat!! Love the lining it’s so cute!! That’s on my list to get lol I always forget to search on Bonanza.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Just picked up this beauty on bonanza. The seller said it was a MAB and I don't dispute that, but the zippered sides makes me wonder if there is another name for it. The leather is also buttery soft. Seller said it was Black Cat leather...? Comes with the birdie lining and is too old for a crossbody strap. Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743431


If it has 3 zip pockets opposite the zippered pocket, it's a MAB, 2 is a MAM. This is the Zip MAM or MAB. Different only in that it has the extra zippers.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

What do you think of the second pic is this peacock? Looks like it to me! The first bag is peacock so the pic says.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrieshaver said:


> What do you think of the second pic is this peacock? Looks like it to me! The first bag is peacock so the pic says.


Does this lining mean it’s made in China?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrieshaver said:


> Does this lining mean it’s made in China?


----------



## Shelby33

Yes that was a China lining. But like I said, I have... Lamb periwinkle, lamb navy Luxe, dark brown lamb, the blac cat MAM, and maybe more and the quality is excellent. Some thought the stitching on the MIC bags was better. Some people had problems with the lining bleeding, I have not encountered this though.
The bags made in NY were great, but not without problems. Floppy handles was one (which I found an easy fix for), uneven stitching, or uneven studs. You really have to look hard to find these things but for instance on my Mattie the stitching is not straight near the zipper. It really isn't noticeable, I only did because I examined it after reading about it.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> What do you think of the second pic is this peacock? Looks like it to me! The first bag is peacock so the pic says.


It looks more like peacock but I will check the reference thread on greens when I have a chance.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> If it has 3 zip pockets opposite the zippered pocket, it's a MAB, 2 is a MAM. This is the Zip MAM or MAB. Different only in that it has the extra zippers.


Ah, okay. Thanks


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Just picked up this beauty on bonanza. The seller said it was a MAB and I don't dispute that, but the zippered sides makes me wonder if there is another name for it. The leather is also buttery soft. Seller said it was Black Cat leather...? Comes with the birdie lining and is too old for a crossbody strap. Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743431


Yup def Black Cat. I had this in a MAC before. Soooooo soft.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Yes that was a China lining. But like I said, I have... Lamb periwinkle, lamb navy Luxe, dark brown lamb, the blac cat MAM, and maybe more and the quality is excellent. Some thought the stitching on the MIC bags was better. Some people had problems with the lining bleeding, I have not encountered this though.
> The bags made in NY were great, but not without problems. Floppy handles was one (which I found an easy fix for), uneven stitching, or uneven studs. You really have to look hard to find these things but for instance on my Mattie the stitching is not straight near the zipper. It really isn't noticeable, I only did because I examined it after reading about it.


Yup! There were some incredible leathers made along with that blue/white stripe lining!

I second Peacock  also owned something in that before.. if I’m not mistaken or I’ve seen it at the sample sales and Peacock was that color + leather!


----------



## shesnochill

@Carrieshaver I am dying over these 2 beauties!!!!! Hubba hubba!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> @Carrieshaver I am dying over these 2 beauties!!!!! Hubba hubba!!!


Pretty sure the peacock Nikki is on eBay still. Go buy it please so I don’t ha ha. It’s Stunning!!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Pretty sure the peacock Nikki is on eBay still. Go buy it please so I don’t ha ha. It’s Stunning!!


Hahahah! I’m eye’ing the $65 grey one on Posh!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> Hahahah! I’m eye’ing the $65 grey one on Posh!


Nice!! I want a rainbow of Nikkis lol love all the colors she made In them!!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Nice!! I want a rainbow of Nikkis lol love all the colors she made In them!!


The Nikki, MAC, MAM and the MAB were all styles I wanted in every color.


----------



## samfalstaff

annaversary said:


> Yup def Black Cat. I had this in a MAC before. Soooooo soft.


It IS soft! I'm actually on the lookout for a stonewash MAB/MAM. Do you think the leather, in terms of feel, is comparable?


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> It IS soft! I'm actually on the lookout for a stonewash MAB/MAM. Do you think the leather, in terms of feel, is comparable?


Quite different I'd say.

Black Cat = pebbly soft
Stonewash = tough soft?

Hard to explain, let me take a photo of my Navy(?) MAM that isn't broken in but close to Black Cat against my Stonewash Black MAB for you later today!

The stonewash leathers are almost like.. what's that flat animal that's under the sea.. lol (it's a fish) - almost like dolphin's skin!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It IS soft! I'm actually on the lookout for a stonewash MAB/MAM. Do you think the leather, in terms of feel, is comparable?


My black cat leather is very soft, has some textured areas. My Stonewash is extremely smooth, very very soft, softer than black cat. I can't explain what it feels like, it's unlike any leathers I've felt. It's gorgeous! I can get pics if you want.


----------



## samfalstaff

annaversary said:


> Quite different I'd say.
> 
> Black Cat = pebbly soft
> Stonewash = tough soft?
> 
> Hard to explain, let me take a photo of my Navy(?) MAM that isn't broken in but close to Black Cat against my Stonewash Black MAB for you later today!
> 
> The stonewash leathers are almost like.. what's that flat animal that's under the sea.. lol (it's a fish) - almost like dolphin's skin!





Shelby33 said:


> My black cat leather is very soft, has some textured areas. My Stonewash is extremely smooth, very very soft, softer than black cat. I can't explain what it feels like, it's unlike any leathers I've felt. It's gorgeous! I can get pics if you want.


That makes me want something in stonewash even more. The search continues...but I'll enjoy the Black Cat bag in the meantime.
Shelby33 - Sure! Never get tired of looking at SW leather. There's a SW tobacco-colored MAB (that I see posted every once and awhile by another member) that always makes me gasp.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That makes me want something in stonewash even more. The search continues...but I'll enjoy the Black Cat bag in the meantime.
> Shelby33 - Sure! Never get tired of looking at SW leather. There's a SW tobacco-colored MAB (that I see posted every once and awhile by another member) that always makes me gasp.


HI! I posted the pics in Carrie's thread, because I got confused on what thread I was on. They are in her "rebuilding my collection" thread.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I want this bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I want this bag!!


Me too! I think that is the stonewashed blue.


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> I want this bag!!


You and I and Shelby!

God how I wish I could just give someone my Stonewash Blue Mattie and take all the leather to make one, lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> You and I and Shelby!
> 
> God how I wish I could just give someone my Stonewash Blue Mattie and take all the leather to make one, lol


Ha ha!! Maybe the buyer won’t love the one that just recently sold and post it for sale.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Ha ha!! Maybe the buyer won’t love the one that just recently sold and post it for sale.


What?? A SW blue just sold??!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> What?? A SW blue just sold??!


https://posh.mk/165Wc4sL36


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> https://posh.mk/165Wc4sL36


Ah right I remember that now


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Ah right I remember that now


I have been searching posh the last few months and that bag never came up. I came across it as I was looking at the purple bag and saw It under the sellers  sold items.


----------



## shesnochill

So sad I missed that one.. lol shucks ladies. I hope one of us snags one someday.


----------



## Shelby33

@annaversary @Antonia 
What color do you guys think this bag is? Navy? No idea why my text looks like this?!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> @annaversary @Antonia
> What color do you guys think this bag is? Navy? No idea why my text looks like this?!
> View attachment 4748807


Yes, it does look navy to me....NICE!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

All these O/S bags are killing me....I want them all!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, it does look navy to me....NICE!!!!!


Thanks. I wasn't sure because it's not pebbly, leather feels smooth. Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> @Carrieshaver I am dying over these 2 beauties!!!!! Hubba hubba!!!


Where was that grey Nikki listed?  I can't find it anywhere!  LOL!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Where was that grey Nikki listed?  I can't find it anywhere!  LOL!


I think it was on PM, and sold


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Where was that grey Nikki listed?  I can't find it anywhere!  LOL!


Which grey Nikki?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrieshaver said:


> Which grey Nikki?


If u you mean this one it was from posh I bought it lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrieshaver said:


> If u you mean this one it was from posh I bought it lol


----------



## Antonia

LOL, yes, this was the one!  You lucky girl!  I can't keep up with all your new bags!!   If you ever decide to sell it, call me


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> @annaversary @Antonia
> What color do you guys think this bag is? Navy? No idea why my text looks like this?!
> View attachment 4748807


Navy!!!

Damn the leather looks delicious.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> @annaversary @Antonia
> What color do you guys think this bag is? Navy? No idea why my text looks like this?!
> View attachment 4748807


Looks navy to me!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Navy!!!
> 
> Damn the leather looks delicious.


Thanks! I wasn't sure..


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Seller says its Rose Gold but doesn’t really look gold to me. What color do you all see? I think it’s really pretty though. 
https://merc.li/tB3JWPmNb


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Seller says its Rose Gold but doesn’t really look gold to me. What color do you all see? I think it’s really pretty though.
> https://merc.li/tB3JWPmNb


I don't see Rose Gold either!  Just regular gold.  Yes it's pretty!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Seller says its Rose Gold but doesn’t really look gold to me. What color do you all see? I think it’s really pretty though.
> https://merc.li/tB3JWPmNb


I think the name of the color is rose gold. But there was also Nickel, with the same hardware. I don't know what linings either bag had but pretty sure it's one of them.


----------



## Antonia

Does anyone know the official color of this bag Hayden is wearing....I'm obsessed!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Does anyone know the official color of this bag Hayden is wearing....I'm obsessed!
> View attachment 4753426


If I remember correctly it was wine. I think RM confirmed it, I was just reading a thread on that last night.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Does anyone know the official color of this bag Hayden is wearing....I'm obsessed!
> View attachment 4753426





Then later I think Desi says RM said it was wine but I can't find that post.


----------



## Shelby33

@Antonia here is another picture of it


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia here is another picture of it
> View attachment 4753496


Thank you @Shelby33!  It's so much darker in that other photo!  I think it has the candy cane lining too, right?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Shelby33!  It's so much darker in that other photo!  I think it has the candy cane lining too, right?


Yes it does!


----------



## shesnochill

Drooooooool!
Hayden’s Wine MAB & SWB MAB Will be forever on my wishlist lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

I'm very confused by this bag. RG h/w? Black lining?


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4756211
> View attachment 4756212
> 
> 
> I'm very confused by this bag. RG h/w? Black lining?


I have no idea. It has the newer interior metal nameplate, was that around 09-11 or '12? I've only ever heard of that lining in the really OS bags. One bag actually that was posted about in' 06 or so.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4756211
> View attachment 4756212
> 
> 
> I'm very confused by this bag. RG h/w? Black lining?


I remember a few years back she was using RG hardware....the black linings are also newer....maybe this was a sample sale bag?  Anyone else know?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I have no idea. It has the newer interior metal nameplate, was that around 09-11 or '12? I've only ever heard of that lining in the really OS bags. One bag actually that was posted about in' 06 or so.


I have no idea either...  hm.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I remember a few years back she was using RG hardware....the black linings are also newer....maybe this was a sample sale bag?  Anyone else know?


Looks to be newer bag but not sure of the year though. It’s a nice color!!


----------



## Shelby33

Maybe around the time she was using black dash lining too she had some rose gold HW then I think. I know she stopped using that nameplate during the blue/black polka dot, I have one bag with it, and one with a leather nameplate.


----------



## shesnochill

This thread is fun to scroll through lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Is this FIG?








						Leather Nikki Hobo
					

Grey leather Rebecca Minkoff Nikki hobo with silver-tone hardware, single flat shoulder strap, protective feet at base, beige and black pattern print canvas lining, four interior pockets and magnetic snap closure at top. Buy handbags from Rebecca Minkoff at The RealReal.




					www.therealreal.com


----------



## samfalstaff

Rebecca Minkoff Purple Leather Small Sachtel Crossbody Purse   | eBay
					

Gold tone embossed hardware. Satchel with detachable shoulder strap. ANY  concern with your item as described. We are here to help, if you have. Interior wall zip and slip pockets. Established since 2011.



					www.ebay.com
				




This purple is beautiful, but I don't know anything about the birdie lining. What year did it come out? Would this be considered "middle school"? Also, is this the mini MAM? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Purple Leather Small Sachtel Crossbody Purse   | eBay
> 
> 
> Gold tone embossed hardware. Satchel with detachable shoulder strap. ANY  concern with your item as described. We are here to help, if you have. Interior wall zip and slip pockets. Established since 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This purple is beautiful, but I don't know anything about the birdie lining. What year did it come out? Would this be considered "middle school"? Also, is this the mini MAM? Thanks for any info!


I know this bag is called the Mini Mini but that's all I remember....maybe from 10 years ago???


----------



## jennalovesbags

I’m trying to get more photos but since it’s from thread-is on eBay I’m not hopeful. Any idea of the lining?


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m trying to get more photos but since it’s from thread-is on eBay I’m not hopeful. Any idea of the lining?


Could have the X brown or possibly the cheetah?  It has the O rings so it's more 'middle school' if that helps.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Purple Leather Small Sachtel Crossbody Purse   | eBay
> 
> 
> Gold tone embossed hardware. Satchel with detachable shoulder strap. ANY  concern with your item as described. We are here to help, if you have. Interior wall zip and slip pockets. Established since 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This purple is beautiful, but I don't know anything about the birdie lining. What year did it come out? Would this be considered "middle school"? Also, is this the mini MAM? Thanks for any info!


This is the mini mini, not a mam, it's even smaller. It came out in 2010 but this looks to be a later model as there are no side pockets. That's also around the time she used that lining.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Could have the X brown or possibly the cheetah?  It has the O rings so it's more 'middle school' if that helps.



The leather on my x-brown lined Nikki is SO nice.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> The leather on my x-brown lined Nikki is SO nice.


I remember the leathers with the X linings were very soft and smooshy!  I've had a few of them.


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Is this FIG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather Nikki Hobo
> 
> 
> Grey leather Rebecca Minkoff Nikki hobo with silver-tone hardware, single flat shoulder strap, protective feet at base, beige and black pattern print canvas lining, four interior pockets and magnetic snap closure at top. Buy handbags from Rebecca Minkoff at The RealReal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.therealreal.com


I think FIG leather is more pebble-y. This might be Cloud Grey? I don't think FIG though!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I know this bag is called the Mini Mini but that's all I remember....maybe from 10 years ago???


Thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> This is the mini mini, not a mam, it's even smaller. It came out in 2010 but this looks to be a later model as there are no side pockets. That's also around the time she used that lining.


Hmmm, thanks. Too small then.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Is this FIG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather Nikki Hobo
> 
> 
> Grey leather Rebecca Minkoff Nikki hobo with silver-tone hardware, single flat shoulder strap, protective feet at base, beige and black pattern print canvas lining, four interior pockets and magnetic snap closure at top. Buy handbags from Rebecca Minkoff at The RealReal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.therealreal.com


I have no idea, she did so many greys..


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I think FIG leather is more pebble-y. This might be Cloud Grey? I don't think FIG though!


I thought cloud grey had sig HW but it's the first color I thought of too. There was also sideral grey and a few others.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I thought cloud grey had sig HW but it's the first color I thought of too. There was also sideral grey and a few others.


I lost track of colors after I left TPF lol


----------



## shesnochill

@Antonia this is whatcha talking about right?


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> @Antonia this is whatcha talking about right?
> 
> View attachment 4769144


HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Beauty


----------



## Antonia

It is!! I knew I wasn't imagining it!! I think that bag is probably the most unicorn bag there is. I've never seen one for sale anyway! Thanks for finding the picture!!  You and @Shelby33 are good at finding stuff!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> It is!! I knew I wasn't imagining it!! I think that bag is probably the most unicorn bag there is. I've never seen one for sale anyway! Thanks for finding the picture!!  You and @Shelby33 are good at finding stuff!


Shelby is good. I am just a late night lurker trying to feel comfort during quarantine in old RM TPF nostalgia haha!


----------



## shesnochill

My unicorn is a Stonewash Blue MAB with Brass Hardware and FDL lining. LOL


----------



## samfalstaff

I have a question for all of you. Could this bag be made in the US? I don't see a tag and it has the old style metal tag on the inside. Shelby33 ID'd this bag as cloud grey and it has the signature hardware. It's a MAB mini with (*sad sigh*) no tassels.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> I have a question for all of you. Could this bag be made in the US? I don't see a tag and it has the old style metal tag on the inside. Shelby33 ID'd this bag as cloud grey and it has the signature hardware. It's a MAB mini with (*sad sigh*) no tassels.
> View attachment 4771215
> View attachment 4771219


If there is no made in China tag then it could have been. I thought when she was using this lining it could have been made in USA or China.  If it was made there it’s suppose to have a tag.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I have a question for all of you. Could this bag be made in the US? I don't see a tag and it has the old style metal tag on the inside. Shelby33 ID'd this bag as cloud grey and it has the signature hardware. It's a MAB mini with (*sad sigh*) no tassels.
> View attachment 4771215
> View attachment 4771219


This is pretty...are you going to get it?  Look at that leather!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I have a question for all of you. Could this bag be made in the US? I don't see a tag and it has the old style metal tag on the inside. Shelby33 ID'd this bag as cloud grey and it has the signature hardware. It's a MAB mini with (*sad sigh*) no tassels.
> View attachment 4771215
> View attachment 4771219


If you can't find the tag, and it is very small, then must be USA, but there were conversations way back when she was putting out the same bags and some got that lining, some got black and white floral, and supposedly the factory in China had that lining. But that could have just been people speculating.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> If there is no made in China tag then it could have been. I thought when she was using this lining it could have been made in USA or China.  If it was made there it’s suppose to have a tag.


Thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This is pretty...are you going to get it?  Look at that leather!


Oh, I already have it. I was thinking of letting it go a couple of days ago, but I think I've changed my mind. Just trying to find more reasons to keep her since it's rare to have bags made in the US now! (Although, not made in the US doesn't mean it's trash. Far from it, but it is something to consider.)


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> If you can't find the tag, and it is very small, then must be USA, but there were conversations way back when she was putting out the same bags and some got that lining, some got black and white floral, and supposedly the factory in China had that lining. But that could have just been people speculating.


Thanks. Either I suck at finding things or there is no tag.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. Either I suck at finding things or there is no tag.


The made in tags in the MAB bags are in the main compartment of the bag. It’s on on the right or left side of the bag closer to the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. Either I suck at finding things or there is no tag.


Probably no tag!


----------



## laurenrr

Just saw a nikki on the canadian PM site and trying to determine if it is night blue. Will see if i can find the listing again and post here


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Just saw a nikki on the canadian PM site and trying to determine if it is night blue. Will see if i can find the listing again and post here


If it has pyramid hardware it definitely is, but not all night blue had pyramid HW.


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> If there is no made in China tag then it could have been. I thought when she was using this lining it could have been made in USA or China.  If it was made there it’s suppose to have a tag.


This is correct.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> I have a question for all of you. Could this bag be made in the US? I don't see a tag and it has the old style metal tag on the inside. Shelby33 ID'd this bag as cloud grey and it has the signature hardware. It's a MAB mini with (*sad sigh*) no tassels.
> View attachment 4771215
> View attachment 4771219



The font used on bags with this metal plate is when she still made her bags in the US.

@Desi can you confirm?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> The font used on bags with this metal plate is when she still made her bags in the US.
> 
> @Desi can you confirm?
> 
> View attachment 4771606


I think you're right, the other tags were much heavier


----------



## anthrosphere

Can anyone identify this color for me? I did some searching on here and I found posts saying it is Ocean/Gold crackle. But I wanted to double check with you guys to be on the safe side. Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> Can anyone identify this color for me? I did some searching on here and I found posts saying it is Ocean/Gold crackle. But I wanted to double check with you guys to be on the safe side. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4780324
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780325


That's it Ocean with gold crackle!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Antonia said:


> That's it Ocean with gold crackle!!


Thank you!! I am so thrilled to finally own an RM bag in ocean. It has been my HG color forever!! So happy!!


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you!! I am so thrilled to finally own an RM bag in ocean. It has been my HG color forever!! So happy!!


Congrats on your find!!!


----------



## shesnochill

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you!! I am so thrilled to finally own an RM bag in ocean. It has been my HG color forever!! So happy!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

I cannot seem to find this one anywhere! Please excuse the mess behind it.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

RealLifeRoyalty said:


> I cannot seem to find this one anywhere! Please excuse the mess behind it.
> 
> View attachment 4785136





			https://posh.mk/bvovyjg227
		


Called the Crosby Tote


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Carrieshaver said:


> https://posh.mk/bvovyjg227
> 
> 
> 
> Called the Crosby Tote


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Thehappyhippos

Hello! Any idea what this bag is? It’s a medium sized bag and I believe it’s from an older collection. Thanks lots!


----------



## Molly0

Help with identifying this “wallet on chain” type bag please? Name? Year?
Thanks so much!


----------



## shesnochill

Thehappyhippos said:


> Hello! Any idea what this bag is? It’s a medium sized bag and I believe it’s from an older collection. Thanks lots!
> 
> View attachment 4790638


Rebecca Minkoff

just not sure what the style is

ladies?
@Antonia 
@Carrieshaver 
@jennalovesbags 
@Shelby33


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> just not sure what the style is
> 
> ladies?
> @Antonia
> @Carrieshaver
> @jennalovesbags
> @Shelby33



I think it’s the Avery


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Thehappyhippos said:


> Hello! Any idea what this bag is? It’s a medium sized bag and I believe it’s from an older collection. Thanks lots!
> 
> View attachment 4790638


Looks like the Avery tote to me.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Molly0 said:


> Help with identifying this “wallet on chain” type bag please? Name? Year?
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4790697
> View attachment 4790698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790699


Looks like the Molly Crossbody bag.


			https://posh.mk/0pyER5X7b8


----------



## Molly0

Carrieshaver said:


> Looks like the Molly Crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/0pyER5X7b8


Thankyou!  No kidding!  Well I guess this bag was meant for me. My name!  No wonder I like it so much.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I should have my Nikki to share in a little bit! hooray! But first, time to walk the puppy.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I should have my Nikki to share in a little bit! hooray! But first, time to walk the puppy.


Can't wait for your reveal!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Totally posted in the wrong thread. Back to regular programming, and waiting for the mail.


----------



## shesnochill

Keep us posted @jennalovesbags!


----------



## justapixel

Hey all.
My first ever Minkoff is the pictured bag, which I can’t identify. I have about 8 others!  But this Satchel is my fave and I’d like to buy more if possible to find used. I love the outside pockets.

Anybody know the name? It has a sort of herringbone/check lining, but not perfectly lined up. I can’t remember when I bought it but probably around 2010-2012.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

justapixel said:


> Hey all.
> My first ever Minkoff is the pictured bag, which I can’t identify. I have about 8 others!  But this Satchel is my fave and I’d like to buy more if possible to find used. I love the outside pockets.
> 
> Anybody know the name? It has a sort of herringbone/check lining, but not perfectly lined up. I can’t remember when I bought it but probably around 2010-2012.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797031
> View attachment 4797032
> View attachment 4797033
> View attachment 4797034
> View attachment 4797034


This seller on posh calls the bag the mini Sloane. The 2nd link looks like same bag but no name to the bag.


			https://posh.mk/9ZlkdnDTl8
		




			https://posh.mk/bnISneaUl8


----------



## shesnochill

Yay. My purchase from Poshmark after 1 week of no USPS update lol finally arrived today.

Now.. to figure out what color this is?

@Carrieshaver


----------



## shesnochill

Here's a photo I found from an old thread..

_Here's a comparison between the Stonewash Black Nikki and my broken in Stonewash Black MAB. The Nikki is on the left and still has the chalky white film on the leather._


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Yay. My purchase from Poshmark after 1 week of no USPS update lol finally arrived today.
> 
> Now.. to figure out what color this is?
> 
> @Carrieshaver


The leather sure looks nice!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> The leather sure looks nice!



I'm like 75% it's Stonewash Blue but not because the SWB Mattie that @Carrieshaver now has was way different. I'm guessing it's probably super old/used so the leather may have darkened?

I do like it though.    Lots of cleaning to do.. exterior has cracker crumbs.. a water mark.. interior has TONS OF MAKE UP STAINS.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> I'm like 75% it's Stonewash Blue but not because the SWB Mattie that @Carrieshaver now has was way different. I'm guessing it's probably super old/used so the leather may have darkened?
> 
> I do like it though.    Lots of cleaning to do.. exterior has cracker crumbs.. a water mark.. interior has TONS OF MAKE UP STAINS.


Wish we had some older SW bag pics to compare it to


----------



## justapixel

Carrieshaver said:


> This seller on posh calls the bag the mini Sloane. The 2nd link looks like same bag but no name to the bag.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/9ZlkdnDTl8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/bnISneaUl8


Thank you!!  Definitely the same bag. It’s such a relief to know the name.


----------



## samfalstaff

What do you all think about this? It looks OS, but I'm not familiar with the lining.








						Rebecca Minkoff leather cross body camera bag
					

Shop likerootbeer's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff camera bag in black leather with silver toned hardware and adjustable cross body strap. Pre-loved condition with wear to leather, especially at bottom and trim, and...




					poshmark.com


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> What do you all think about this? It looks OS, but I'm not familiar with the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff leather cross body camera bag
> 
> 
> Shop likerootbeer's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff camera bag in black leather with silver toned hardware and adjustable cross body strap. Pre-loved condition with wear to leather, especially at bottom and trim, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Not sure what time frame but not OS pretty sure.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What do you all think about this? It looks OS, but I'm not familiar with the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff leather cross body camera bag
> 
> 
> Shop likerootbeer's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff camera bag in black leather with silver toned hardware and adjustable cross body strap. Pre-loved condition with wear to leather, especially at bottom and trim, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


No, that lining was just from a few seasons ago...I never liked that lining...it's probably my least favorite of all the linings!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> What do you all think about this? It looks OS, but I'm not familiar with the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff leather cross body camera bag
> 
> 
> Shop likerootbeer's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff camera bag in black leather with silver toned hardware and adjustable cross body strap. Pre-loved condition with wear to leather, especially at bottom and trim, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com



Not OS — but I like the design, reminds me of Alexander Wang.

Once again, wtf why and how do some people get their bags SO DIRTY INSIDE.


----------



## samfalstaff

What about this one?? Almost looks like a mattie made into an evening bag...?








						Rebecca Minkoff metallic silver leather Lex clutch suede flaps shoulder bag
					

Rebecca Minkoff Lex clutch  metallic silver leather  gray suede flaps - fold over  silver tone hardware  detachable chain shoulder strap with old style clips  signature hardware zipper pulls on front and main pocket  Front zip pocket with small...



					www.bonanza.com


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What about this one?? Almost looks like a mattie made into an evening bag...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff metallic silver leather Lex clutch suede flaps shoulder bag
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Lex clutch  metallic silver leather  gray suede flaps - fold over  silver tone hardware  detachable chain shoulder strap with old style clips  signature hardware zipper pulls on front and main pocket  Front zip pocket with small...
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonanza.com


This one is old school.  Like the MAC is the MAB clutch, this one is the Mattie clutch!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Yay. My purchase from Poshmark after 1 week of no USPS update lol finally arrived today.
> 
> Now.. to figure out what color this is?
> 
> @Carrieshaver


Do you have a picture with flash?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This one is old school.  Like the MAC is the MAB clutch, this one is the Mattie clutch!


Interesting


----------



## samfalstaff

REBECCA MINKOFF MAB Mini MAM Morning After Bag Dove Grey Leather Satchel Bag
					

REBECCA MINKOFF MAB Mini  MAM Morning After Bag  Grey Leather Satchel Bag.  Condition is Pre-owned.  Clean exterior and interior.  No signs of wear.  Leather Tassels.  Dustbag included.  Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.



					www.bonanza.com
				



Could this be SW? I'm still not a good judge of SW.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> REBECCA MINKOFF MAB Mini MAM Morning After Bag Dove Grey Leather Satchel Bag
> 
> 
> REBECCA MINKOFF MAB Mini  MAM Morning After Bag  Grey Leather Satchel Bag.  Condition is Pre-owned.  Clean exterior and interior.  No signs of wear.  Leather Tassels.  Dustbag included.  Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonanza.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be SW? I'm still not a good judge of SW.


Are people still active on Bonanza?  I saw something a month ago and asked a question and never got a reply!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Are people still active on Bonanza?  I saw something a month ago and asked a question and never got a reply!


I bought something a couple of months ago on bonanza. Actually from that same seller.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I bought something a couple of months ago on bonanza. Actually from that same seller.


Good to know!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> REBECCA MINKOFF MAB Mini MAM Morning After Bag Dove Grey Leather Satchel Bag
> 
> 
> REBECCA MINKOFF MAB Mini  MAM Morning After Bag  Grey Leather Satchel Bag.  Condition is Pre-owned.  Clean exterior and interior.  No signs of wear.  Leather Tassels.  Dustbag included.  Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonanza.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be SW? I'm still not a good judge of SW.


I am pretty sure grey did not come in SW. This looks like my dark grey MAB, same screws and lining. The dark grey with silver HW was/is rare, especially the MAM I think. It has a slight glaze similar to wine and emerald. Too bad the pictures are so dark. It's a beautiful bag and light weight.
I do not think dove grey was an old school color and this is an OS bag.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I am pretty sure grey did not come in SW. This looks like my dark grey MAB, same screws and lining. The dark grey with silver HW was/is rare, especially the MAM I think. It has a slight glaze similar to wine and emerald. Too bad the pictures are so dark. It's a beautiful bag and light weight.
> I do not think dove grey was an old school color and this is an OS bag.



I am also going to go with Dark Grey like @Shelby33!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> REBECCA MINKOFF MAB Mini MAM Morning After Bag Dove Grey Leather Satchel Bag
> 
> 
> REBECCA MINKOFF MAB Mini  MAM Morning After Bag  Grey Leather Satchel Bag.  Condition is Pre-owned.  Clean exterior and interior.  No signs of wear.  Leather Tassels.  Dustbag included.  Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonanza.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be SW? I'm still not a good judge of SW.


Here is my dark grey MAB, same lining and HW


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I am also going to go with Dark Grey like @Shelby33!





Shelby33 said:


> I am pretty sure grey did not come in SW. This looks like my dark grey MAB, same screws and lining. The dark grey with silver HW was/is rare, especially the MAM I think. It has a slight glaze similar to wine and emerald. Too bad the pictures are so dark. It's a beautiful bag and light weight.
> I do not think dove grey was an old school color and this is an OS bag.


It's a beautiful bag. If it were cheaper, I would probably buy it (but then it probably wouldn't be available if it were cheaper.) And for some reason, I can't make any offers on bonanza.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here is my dark grey MAB, same lining and HW
> View attachment 4801005


Oh, that's nice Shelby33. The silver hardware goes so well with the grey leather.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, that's nice Shelby33. The silver hardware goes so well with the grey leather.


Yes I love the silver HW!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It's a beautiful bag. If it were cheaper, I would probably buy it (but then it probably wouldn't be available if it were cheaper.) And for some reason, I can't make any offers on bonanza.


If you click on contact will you be able to make an offer there? I'm not familiar with Bonanza.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> If you click on contact will you be able to make an offer there? I'm not familiar with Bonanza.


All I can do it talk to her. I can't actually send her an offer. Bonanza says that residents of certain states can't make offers. I guess my state is one of them.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Here is my dark grey MAB, same lining and HW
> View attachment 4801005




Incredible, I swear an aged Stonewash Blue looks just like Dark Grey.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here is my dark grey MAB, same lining and HW
> View attachment 4801005


This is gorgeous @Shelby33 !!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> REBECCA MINKOFF MAB Mini MAM Morning After Bag Dove Grey Leather Satchel Bag
> 
> 
> REBECCA MINKOFF MAB Mini  MAM Morning After Bag  Grey Leather Satchel Bag.  Condition is Pre-owned.  Clean exterior and interior.  No signs of wear.  Leather Tassels.  Dustbag included.  Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonanza.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be SW? I'm still not a good judge of SW.


Looks like it’s glazed to me. I don’t think so.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Are people still active on Bonanza?  I saw something a month ago and asked a question and never got a reply!


This seller is still active! I have inquired about the bag before. I hate how small the pics are on Bonanza.


----------



## Kurt H

Hello everyone can anyone help me identify this Christian Louboutin purse? I brought it at a car boot sell in the UK 
& was wondering what the name of it is & if it’s authentic or not. The tags that were left inside it only say Minimesh and the price. Its heavy and the crystals look to me like Swarovski ones and the craftsmanship is absolutely beautiful. I can’t seem to find anything about it on the internet probably because I don’t know the name of the purse style. Any help would be massively appreciated thanks you.


----------



## Antonia

Kurt H said:


> Hello everyone can anyone help me identify this Christian Louboutin purse? I brought it at a car boot sell in the UK
> & was wondering what the name of it is & if it’s authentic or not. The tags that were left inside it only say Minimesh and the price. Its heavy and the crystals look to me like Swarovski ones and the craftsmanship is absolutely beautiful. I can’t seem to find anything about it on the internet probably because I don’t know the name of the purse style. Any help would be massively appreciated thanks you.
> View attachment 4801238


wrong thread.....


----------



## Kurt H

Antonia said:


> wrong thread.....


Ahh sorry my bad Not been on here for long time lol would you know the right place to post this to ?


----------



## Antonia

Kurt H said:


> Ahh sorry my bad Not been on here for long time lol would you know the right place to post this to ?


I would say the general handbag section since CL doesn't have his own thread.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This is gorgeous @Shelby33 !!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Incredible, I swear an aged Stonewash Blue looks just like Dark Grey.


Oh really? They do look similar, I wish I could see a pic of both side by side!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Oh really? They do look similar, I wish I could see a pic of both side by side!



I believe if we do some digging we might be able to find some comparison photos.


----------



## shesnochill

mdelk said:


> Hi.  Can someone please help me with the color of a Nikki hobo. The seller I bought it from was uncertain of the color.  The hardware is gold, so I do not think it's the espresso.  I checked with RM.com and they said they had the color eggplant last season.  I think it's too dark to be the wine color.
> 
> Thanks so much to anyone that can help.



Drool this bag!


----------



## shesnochill

yvalenz said:


> I've had this bag for a while and have never used it. (I know - ).
> 
> Please help identify this color: Is it Glazed Espresso? Mocha? ???
> The first pic is with flash, the other is in natural light.
> Thanks!



And this one!


----------



## Shelby33

Does anyone know the colors of these bags? The MAM has FDL lining, the mini Nikki has blue /white lining, silver HW, with 3 small slip pockets. My OS minis only have 2 slip pockets.
Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4801900
> View attachment 4801901
> 
> Does anyone know the colors of these bags? The MAM has FDL lining, the mini Nikki has blue /white lining, silver HW, with 3 small slip pockets. My OS minis only have 2 slip pockets.
> Thank you!



Tagging some folks who might. @Desi @MAGJES @littlerock


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4801900
> View attachment 4801901
> 
> Does anyone know the colors of these bags? The MAM has FDL lining, the mini Nikki has blue /white lining, silver HW, with 3 small slip pockets. My OS minis only have 2 slip pockets.
> Thank you!


These are both so gorgeous but I love the MAM!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Tagging some folks who might. @Desi @MAGJES @littlerock


Thanks Anna!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4801900
> View attachment 4801901
> 
> Does anyone know the colors of these bags? The MAM has FDL lining, the mini Nikki has blue /white lining, silver HW, with 3 small slip pockets. My OS minis only have 2 slip pockets.
> Thank you!


I don't know, but I want them!


----------



## Denverite

Anyone know what this smooshy black leather is? Nikki with silver hardware and paisley lining. There's one panel that's more wrinkly than the others. It doesn't feel like stonewash (stonewash MAB is in one of the pics and it's definitely slightly different). I also think this might be the same kind of Nikki that @samfalstaff got yesterday!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Anyone know what this smooshy black leather is? Nikki with silver hardware and paisley lining. There's one panel that's more wrinkly than the others. It doesn't feel like stonewash (stonewash MAB is in one of the pics and it's definitely slightly different). I also think this might be the same kind of Nikki that @samfalstaff got yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4812443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812446


I don't know but it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Anyone know what this smooshy black leather is? Nikki with silver hardware and paisley lining. There's one panel that's more wrinkly than the others. It doesn't feel like stonewash (stonewash MAB is in one of the pics and it's definitely slightly different). I also think this might be the same kind of Nikki that @samfalstaff got yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4812443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812446


It does look exactly like mine!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> I don't know but it's gorgeous!!!



Thank you! I need to use it more!



samfalstaff said:


> It does look exactly like mine!



I thought so!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Anyone know what this smooshy black leather is? Nikki with silver hardware and paisley lining. There's one panel that's more wrinkly than the others. It doesn't feel like stonewash (stonewash MAB is in one of the pics and it's definitely slightly different). I also think this might be the same kind of Nikki that @samfalstaff got yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4812443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812446


I am pretty sure that early on she had some that were just called "black".
I love it, especially with that lining!


----------



## samfalstaff

Haven't a clue what this style is, but it has paisley lining and leather resembles SW. Anyone know the name of this bag?








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Haven't a clue what this style is, but it has paisley lining and leather resembles SW. Anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com


That is the Dream bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> That is the Dream bag.


Thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

This keeps coming up on posh. I love the color and the leather looks great, but I don't know where the black interior lining fits into the OS vs MS timeline. Is this a relatively new bag? Thanks as always for any info!








						Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini (MAM) Harewood
					

Shop pe_lin's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Beautiful satchel in harewood (brown) with shiny gold hardware. Comes with matching shoulder strap.  12.5 L x 8” W x 6” H  Front pocket, top zip closure. Interior 3 slide pockets, 1 zip...




					poshmark.com


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> This keeps coming up on posh. I love the color and the leather looks great, but I don't know where the black interior lining fits into the OS vs MS timeline. Is this a relatively new bag? Thanks as always for any info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini (MAM) Harewood
> 
> 
> Shop pe_lin's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Beautiful satchel in harewood (brown) with shiny gold hardware. Comes with matching shoulder strap.  12.5 L x 8” W x 6” H  Front pocket, top zip closure. Interior 3 slide pockets, 1 zip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


It’s a newer bag 2010 or 11 maybe.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Are people still active on Bonanza?  I saw something a month ago and asked a question and never got a reply!



I wonder what happened with the platform. I really liked it back in the day.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> It’s a newer bag 2010 or 11 maybe.


Thanks. Hmmm, the leather looks good in the pictures, but I'm wary of the newer bags.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This keeps coming up on posh. I love the color and the leather looks great, but I don't know where the black interior lining fits into the OS vs MS timeline. Is this a relatively new bag? Thanks as always for any info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini (MAM) Harewood
> 
> 
> Shop pe_lin's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Beautiful satchel in harewood (brown) with shiny gold hardware. Comes with matching shoulder strap.  12.5 L x 8” W x 6” H  Front pocket, top zip closure. Interior 3 slide pockets, 1 zip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


You can tell by the feet on the bottom, OS has round feet. (She did use a plain black lining in some OS bags which would have a flat metal nameplate on them.)
The leather does look nice, but I don't recall even any middle schools with it-if the nameplate is leather, it is a newer bag.
ETA-it does look like it has a flat metal nameplate, but newer features like the key clasp. Maybe it is a sample bag?
ETA to also add-just read that in 2012,the solid black lining was used in bags from an RM online sample sale and from a Gilt sale that year.


----------



## anthrosphere

jennalovesbags said:


> I wonder what happened with the platform. I really liked it back in the day.


Their customer service was atrocious. I recall a complaint thread was made about them awhile back: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/done-with-bonanza.897520/


----------



## shesnochill

Yikes - CS is everything man. As ugly as Poshmark sellers are, at least Poshmark CS is pretty okay.


----------



## shesnochill

Poshmark's "Authenticity" team is awful though..


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Poshmark's "Authenticity" team is awful though..


Can you elaborate on that a bit?  I bought a LV bag from Posh a few years back that of course they had to authenticate since it was pricey.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Can you elaborate on that a bit?  I bought a LV bag from Posh a few years back that of course they had to authenticate since it was pricey.


They sometimes miss counterfeits. If it's a heavily counterfeited brand (like LV), I usually get it authenticated on the purseforum first.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Can you elaborate on that a bit?  I bought a LV bag from Posh a few years back that of course they had to authenticate since it was pricey.


POSH has let LV bags through the authentication process that were not authentic. If I buy any LV  from Posh I get it authenticated again just to be sure. When I purchased Anna’s wine Nikki the bag went to POSH for authentication and they couldn’t authenticate a RM bag.

Personally if I were to buy any Vintage LV bags in the future I would look at the LV Reetzy groups On FB. Much better prices than say eBay, Mercari, fashionphile or Posh.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> POSH has let LV bags through the authentication process that were not authentic. If I buy any LV  from Posh I get it authenticated again just to be sure. When I purchased Anna’s wine Nikki the bag went to POSH for authentication and they couldn’t authenticate a RM bag.
> 
> Personally if I were to buy any Vintage LV bags in the future I would look at the LV Reetzy groups On FB. Much better prices than say eBay, Mercari, fashionphile or Posh.


That's sucks!!   I bought a damier Knightsbridge from a seller who had other LV listed.  I assume it is authentic.   I wouldn't think a Knightsbridge is a sought after style than say the Speedy or Neverfull and all the squares line up, so no shoddy construction.   I think the counterfeiters make more popular styles because that's where the money is.  The thought of this makes me upset!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Can you elaborate on that a bit?  I bought a LV bag from Posh a few years back that of course they had to authenticate since it was pricey.


If you go to the eBay thread there are a lot of complaints..


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Can you elaborate on that a bit?  I bought a LV bag from Posh a few years back that of course they had to authenticate since it was pricey.



Let me find the thread I had on it and tag you. BRB


----------



## samfalstaff

Would you consider this glazed almond? Thanks!








						Rebecca Minkoff Cognac Satchel
					

Shop farmandfancy's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Cognac Satchel. Handles and shoulder strap. Silvertone hardware. Black and white lining. Cognac colored leather. Light wear. Internal pockets.  Fab Ab’s Closet...




					poshmark.com


----------



## Mydustytreasures

Hi every one! My first time posting here (new member too). I'm researching about this RM bag. I can't find the style. Thanks in advance! Keep safe as well.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Would you consider this glazed almond? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Cognac Satchel
> 
> 
> Shop farmandfancy's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Cognac Satchel. Handles and shoulder strap. Silvertone hardware. Black and white lining. Cognac colored leather. Light wear. Internal pockets.  Fab Ab’s Closet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Yes, that is GA!!


----------



## Antonia

Mydustytreasures said:


> Hi every one! My first time posting here (new member too). I'm researching about this RM bag. I can't find the style. Thanks in advance! Keep safe as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830085


I really like this bag and I've seen it every now and then for sale but since it's not popular, I cannot remember the official name of it.  I'm sure someone here can help out!


----------



## Shelby33

Mydustytreasures said:


> Hi every one! My first time posting here (new member too). I'm researching about this RM bag. I can't find the style. Thanks in advance! Keep safe as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830085


I think that is the Henri bag or Oliver. It's one of those and the only difference may be size.


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> I think that is the Henri bag or Oliver. It's one of those and the only difference may be size.


Yes, Oliver is correct! I found an old posh listing and the name matches the bag. The seller says she bought it in 2009, I believe.


----------



## Mydustytreasures

Thank yo


Antonia said:


> I really like this bag and I've seen it every now and then for sale but since it's not popular, I cannot remember the official name of it.  I'm sure someone here can help out!


Thank you! ♡


----------



## Mydustytreasures

Thank you guys! It's the Oliver, ♡


----------



## samfalstaff

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
					

Shop stylista1959's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Beautiful dark gray leather




					poshmark.com
				



What color do you think this bag is? Could it be FIG?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
> 
> 
> Shop stylista1959's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Beautiful dark gray leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color do you think this bag is? Could it be FIG?


I think it's dark grey, the hardware is silver and OS and FIG is not an OS color. I think the dark grey is better!!
ETA-not sure what color hardware is after looking again, I asked her.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I think it's dark grey, the hardware is silver and OS and FIG is not an OS color. I think the dark grey is better!!
> ETA-not sure what color hardware is after looking again, I asked her.


Oh, I thought FIG was OS. What kind of hardware comes with the FIG? (Please don't say siggy.)


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I thought FIG was OS. What kind of hardware comes with the FIG? (Please don't say siggy.)


I don't know... Now that I think about it, it may be an OS color that had brass HW. That color came out a few times and they were all slightly different from each other.
I know for sure that dark grey had silver HW, but also had brass. In some styles.
Also some of them were sample sale colors.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know... Now that I think about it, it may be an OS color that had brass HW. That color came out a few times and they were all slightly different from each other.
> I know for sure that dark grey had silver HW, but also had brass. In some styles.
> Also some of them were sample sale colors.


Grey with brass HW sounds amazing.


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> Grey with brass HW sounds amazing.


You may have a second chance to buy it if you are still interested.  I think I might already have one and this one could very well be a duplicate


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> You may have a second chance to buy it if you are still interested.  I think I might already have one and this one could very well be a duplicate


Please PM me if so!


----------



## samfalstaff

Just received this OS clutch with FDL lining and finished tassels. For the OS wine Nikki owners, would you consider the color and leather of this clutch similar to those bags? Sun went down so the pic isn't that great.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Just received this OS clutch with FDL lining and finished tassels. For the OS wine Nikki owners, would you consider the color and leather of this clutch similar to those bags? Sun went down so the pic isn't that great.
> View attachment 4836623


It doesn't look glazed like wine, is it? If not, it could be berry, which is more rare than wine.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It doesn't look glazed like wine, is it? If not, it could be berry, which is more rare than wine.


Nope, not glazed. I really like the color and would love to see a MAM/MAB in it.


----------



## anthrosphere

samfalstaff said:


> Just received this OS clutch with FDL lining and finished tassels. For the OS wine Nikki owners, would you consider the color and leather of this clutch similar to those bags? Sun went down so the pic isn't that great.
> View attachment 4836623


SO CUTE!! Love the color. Enjoy her, Samfalstaff. She is beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

anthrosphere said:


> SO CUTE!! Love the color. Enjoy her, Samfalstaff. She is beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Just received this OS clutch with FDL lining and finished tassels. For the OS wine Nikki owners, would you consider the color and leather of this clutch similar to those bags? Sun went down so the pic isn't that great.
> View attachment 4836623


I'm almost positive this is Berry!!  I have a Berry MAB w/ FDL....probably my favorite MAB in my collection.  Look at my MAB-tastic thread and you'll see it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I'm almost positive this is Berry!!  I have a Berry MAB w/ FDL....probably my favorite MAB in my collection.  Look at my MAB-tastic thread and you'll see it.


I saw it! It's beautiful! It must look spectacular during sundown! (That's when I took that picture of the clutch.)


----------



## sourgirl95616

Could someone please help me identify this bag?


----------



## Antonia

Anyone know the official name of this bag on Thred Up?  I really like it but kind of hope I will find it cheaper elsewhere!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Anyone know the official name of this bag on Thred Up?  I really like it but kind of hope I will find it cheaper elsewhere!!
> View attachment 4855901


 I found it under the name of Main Squeeze, although there are several models with that name. Maybe this one is a Main Squeeze Buckle Hobo?


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> I found it under the name of Main Squeeze, although there are several models with that name. Maybe this one is a Main Squeeze Buckle Hobo?


THANK YOU @Skittle !!! I remember hearing that name now!   I've seen the MAB style of this bag with those buckles on either side but I don't remember seeing this style before. I don't know if I'll find it anywhere else but it's worth a shot. Only another Minkette will know the name of it...otherwise it could be filed under: hobo, shoulder bag, or even tote bag. Thanks again!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> THANK YOU @Skittle !!! I remember hearing that name now!   I've seen the MAB style of this bag with those buckles on either side but I don't remember seeing this style before. I don't know if I'll find it anywhere else but it's worth a shot. Only another Minkette will know the name of it...otherwise it could be filed under: hobo, shoulder bag, or even tote bag. Thanks again!



I just found one on Ebay while checking the "ending soon" listings.   









						Rebecca Minkoff Bucket Handbag With Buckles  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Bucket Handbag With Buckles at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> I just found one on Ebay while checking the "ending soon" listings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Bucket Handbag With Buckles  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Bucket Handbag With Buckles at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


WOW you're good!!!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> I just found one on Ebay while checking the "ending soon" listings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Bucket Handbag With Buckles  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Bucket Handbag With Buckles at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


So, I put in a bid but I guess I didn't meet the reserve price.  Oh well, maybe she'll relist and have a set price.  Thanks anyway for the heads up!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> So, I put in a bid but I guess I didn't meet the reserve price.  Oh well, maybe she'll relist and have a set price.  Thanks anyway for the heads up!!


I think that there was also a best offer option. She'll relist for sure. The bag was relisted several times.
I recently saw one on Mercari, too. Here it is:









						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com
				




It's kind of funny, now that you asked about it I keep seeing it everywhere


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> So, I put in a bid but I guess I didn't meet the reserve price.  Oh well, maybe she'll relist and have a set price.  Thanks anyway for the heads up!!


It's relisted.


----------



## samfalstaff

I was wondering if this is one of RM's special leathers. It's obviously not stonewash, but it resembles my Black Cat bag. I might let it go if it's nothing special since I now have another black SW MAM.
Black MAM with blue/cream striped lining and the newer.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I was wondering if this is one of RM's special leathers. It's obviously not stonewash, but it resembles my Black Cat bag. I might let it go if it's nothing special since I now have another black SW MAM.
> Black MAM with blue/cream striped lining and the newer.
> View attachment 4857367
> View attachment 4857368
> View attachment 4857369
> View attachment 4857371
> 
> View attachment 4857378
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857370
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857372


This is gorgeous!   Reminds me of my black Mab with floral lining!   I call it my workhorse bag because it's made so well!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This is gorgeous!   Reminds me of my black Mab with floral lining!   I call it my workhorse bag because it's made so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857418
> View attachment 4857418
> View attachment 4857419


Yes! Maybe it's from the same leather. I'm just not wild about the interior (blue and white stripes) and I don't need that many black bags.


----------



## samfalstaff

On the other hand, I need a lot of brown bags...

I really like this leather! I'm wondering if it had an official name. I've seen it on some recent bags (not new, but recent acquisitions) posted here like @Jeepgurl76 's market tote. So does it have a name? (I know the handles are trashed and there's weird white stuff on the bag. I'm guessing it's baking soda as the bag has a slight odor.)


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> On the other hand, I need a lot of brown bags...
> 
> I really like this leather! I'm wondering if it had an official name. I've seen it on some recent bags (not new, but recent acquisitions) posted here like @Jeepgurl76 's market tote. So does it have a name? (I know the handles are trashed and there's weird white stuff on the bag. I'm guessing it's baking soda as the bag has a slight odor.)
> View attachment 4857430
> 
> View attachment 4857432
> 
> View attachment 4857433
> View attachment 4857434
> View attachment 4857431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857435


Wow, that's gorgeous!!  Is this your bag or someone is selling it?  I think this leather is amazing!!!  It almost looks 'glazed'.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous!!  Is this your bag or someone is selling it?  I think this leather is amazing!!!  It almost looks 'glazed'.


My bag. Not selling it because I don’t have many MABs. You’re right. It does have a glazed look.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> On the other hand, I need a lot of brown bags...
> 
> I really like this leather! I'm wondering if it had an official name. I've seen it on some recent bags (not new, but recent acquisitions) posted here like @Jeepgurl76 's market tote. So does it have a name? (I know the handles are trashed and there's weird white stuff on the bag. I'm guessing it's baking soda as the bag has a slight odor.)
> View attachment 4857430
> 
> View attachment 4857432
> 
> View attachment 4857433
> View attachment 4857434
> View attachment 4857431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857435


Leather on this looks just like my market tote! It’s really a thick glazed leather. So nice!! Not sure what the official color name is. Wish I knew.


----------



## Shelby33

I


Antonia said:


> THANK YOU @Skittle !!! I remember hearing that name now!   I've seen the MAB style of this bag with those buckles on either side but I don't remember seeing this style before. I don't know if I'll find it anywhere else but it's worth a shot. Only another Minkette will know the name of it...otherwise it could be filed under: hobo, shoulder bag, or even tote bag. Thanks again!


I think it's the Main Squeeze Bucket bag. 
Sorry, posted before I saw Skittle's post.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> On the other hand, I need a lot of brown bags...
> 
> I really like this leather! I'm wondering if it had an official name. I've seen it on some recent bags (not new, but recent acquisitions) posted here like @Jeepgurl76 's market tote. So does it have a name? (I know the handles are trashed and there's weird white stuff on the bag. I'm guessing it's baking soda as the bag has a slight odor.)
> View attachment 4857430
> 
> View attachment 4857432
> 
> View attachment 4857433
> View attachment 4857434
> View attachment 4857431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857435


It may be "fawn", it had the signature HW.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I was wondering if this is one of RM's special leathers. It's obviously not stonewash, but it resembles my Black Cat bag. I might let it go if it's nothing special since I now have another black SW MAM.
> Black MAM with blue/cream striped lining and the newer.
> View attachment 4857367
> View attachment 4857368
> View attachment 4857369
> View attachment 4857371
> 
> View attachment 4857378
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857370
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857372


I *think* this is the black cat leather.


----------



## Shelby33

sourgirl95616 said:


> View attachment 4852726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please help me identify this bag?


It reminds me of the rocker...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I *think* this is the black cat leather.


Thanks @Shelby33. It certainly has that luxurious yet sturdy feel to it.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I
> 
> I think it's the Main Squeeze Bucket bag.
> Sorry, posted before I saw Skittle's post.


Thanks @Shelby33 ....every detail helps because you mentioned 'bucket bag' so that detail could narrow my search a bit.  She posted about that one on eBay but she has a reserve price.  I should ask her what it is-I like the bag but don't want to pay too much for something I might not use a lot.  I liked how it looked on the mannequin on Thred Up!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks @Shelby33 ....every detail helps because you mentioned 'bucket bag' so that detail could narrow my search a bit.  She posted about that one on eBay but she has a reserve price.  I should ask her what it is-I like the bag but don't want to pay too much for something I might not use a lot.  I liked how it looked on the mannequin on Thred Up!


I like it!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I *think* this is the black cat leather.


I thought black cat always had the contrasting trim?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I thought black cat always had the contrasting trim?


No it also was released later without it.


----------



## samfalstaff

I've been wondering for awhile if my MAC is glazed espresso or burgundy. It doesn't have quite the same texture as my GE MAM, but I've noticed all of our GEs are different. What do you all think?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I've been wondering for awhile if my MAC is glazed espresso or burgundy. It doesn't have quite the same texture as my GE MAM, but I've noticed all of our GEs are different. What do you all think?
> View attachment 4882387
> View attachment 4882388
> View attachment 4882389
> View attachment 4882390
> View attachment 4882391


Looks just like my glazed burgundy Nikki!!!!  Nice!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I've been wondering for awhile if my MAC is glazed espresso or burgundy. It doesn't have quite the same texture as my GE MAM, but I've noticed all of our GEs are different. What do you all think?
> View attachment 4882387
> View attachment 4882388
> View attachment 4882389
> View attachment 4882390
> View attachment 4882391


I don't think it's GE because the zipper is a little newer, and the early MACs didn't have rings on them, they were strictly clutches. I think it's burgundy!! If I see anything in that color I'll probably grab it, beautiful leather!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't think it's GE because the zipper is a little newer, and the early MACs didn't have rings on them, they were strictly clutches. I think it's burgundy!! If I see anything in that color I'll probably grab it, beautiful leather!


Oh, interesting about the early clutches/MACs. Yes, I love this color. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Denverite

Does anyone have a guess as to what color this is? It looks like such a bright red! I really wish thredup would show the interior of bags, it's mind boggling to me that they don't. https://www.thredup.com/product/wom...3181955245268992&result_id=433181955392069634

ETA: I'm wondering if it's the red with antique gold hardware and dash lining, but the color would be wayyyyy off. https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Red-Leather-MAB-5e55f8b4689ebc9612d040ad

I really love the bags with the thick zippers and square rings!


----------



## Haughty

Denverite said:


> Does anyone have a guess as to what color this is? It looks like such a bright red! I really wish thredup would show the interior of bags, it's mind boggling to me that they don't. https://www.thredup.com/product/wom...3181955245268992&result_id=433181955392069634
> 
> ETA: I'm wondering if it's the red with antique gold hardware and dash lining, but the color would be wayyyyy off. https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Red-Leather-MAB-5e55f8b4689ebc9612d040ad
> 
> I really love the bags with the thick zippers and square rings!


 i know nothing about the MABs but I almost wonder if that could be cranberry.   Looks to be OS with the square brass hardware.   I will let Shelby weigh in here.

Her reds confuse me.  Too many and too similar.   And we all know how deceiving pictures can be.

Back to the Nikki search.


----------



## Denverite

Haughty said:


> i know nothing about the MABs but I almost wonder if that could be cranberry.   Looks to be OS with the square brass hardware.   I will let Shelby weigh in here.
> 
> Her reds confuse me.  Too many and too similar.   And we all know how deceiving pictures can be.
> 
> Back to the Nikki search.



I was wondering that too about cranberry! Or ruby? Without the lining it's darn near impossible to tell I think.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> i know nothing about the MABs but I almost wonder if that could be cranberry.   Looks to be OS with the square brass hardware.   I will let Shelby weigh in here.
> 
> Her reds confuse me.  Too many and too similar.   And we all know how deceiving pictures can be.
> 
> Back to the Nikki search.


I don't know either! You really need to see the lining. It's a beautiful bag though!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Does anyone have a guess as to what color this is? It looks like such a bright red! I really wish thredup would show the interior of bags, it's mind boggling to me that they don't. https://www.thredup.com/product/wom...3181955245268992&result_id=433181955392069634
> 
> ETA: I'm wondering if it's the red with antique gold hardware and dash lining, but the color would be wayyyyy off. https://poshmark.com/listing/Rebecca-Minkoff-Red-Leather-MAB-5e55f8b4689ebc9612d040ad
> 
> I really love the bags with the thick zippers and square rings!


I know there was a red that came out with the antiqued hardware called "fine wine" and it had dash lining, pebbled leather.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, interesting about the early clutches/MACs. Yes, I love this color. Thanks for the info!


I have to do some more reading on this. Middle school macs with the short finished tassels had rings, but for some reason I still don't think the OS macs did.


----------



## RT1

Hey experts,
I’d like to learn some more info on my newest addition that @Antonia helped me locate.
Thank everyone in advance for any info you can provide me with!


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> Hey experts,
> I’d like to learn some more info on my newest addition that @Antonia helped me locate.
> Thank everyone in advance for any info you can provide me with!


Hi! Beautiful bag, how do you like it? The lining puts this bag at the end of 2010 I believe or early 2011. I'm not sure how long it was used. Also, some of the "Made in NY" bags had this lining-but I know next to nothing about those bags, sorry! There should be a tag on the inside of the bag stating where it was made. My first MAB had that lining and started this... Addiction!


----------



## RT1

Shelby33 said:


> Hi! Beautiful bag, how do you like it? The lining puts this bag at the end of 2010 I believe or early 2011. I'm not sure how long it was used. Also, some of the "Made in NY" bags had this lining-but I know next to nothing about those bags, sorry! There should be a tag on the inside of the bag stating where it was made. My first MAB had that lining and started this... Addiction!


Shelby,
Thank you so much for providing me with some information on this bag.    
I really do love it...I think I want to give the lining a good wash and see if it brightens up a bit.  
The leather is superb on this bag and I can see why they are so addictive.

I’ll check to see if I am able to find a tag inside stating where the bag was made!  

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> Shelby,
> Thank you so much for providing me with some information on this bag.
> I really do love it...I think I want to give the lining a good wash and see if it brightens up a bit.
> The leather is superb on this bag and I can see why they are so addictive.
> 
> I’ll check to see if I am able to find a tag inside stating where the bag was made!
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


You're very welcome!


----------



## Haughty

RT1 said:


> Shelby,
> Thank you so much for providing me with some information on this bag.
> I really do love it...I think I want to give the lining a good wash and see if it brightens up a bit.
> The leather is superb on this bag and I can see why they are so addictive.
> 
> I’ll check to see if I am able to find a tag inside stating where the bag was made!
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


I believe if there’s no tag, it’s made in the USA.  If there is a tag that says Made in China, it is usually on an inside seam. If you pull out the lining, it’s easier to find.


----------



## RT1

Haughty said:


> I believe if there’s no tag, it’s made in the USA.  If there is a tag that says Made in China, it is usually on an inside seam. If you pull out the lining, it’s easier to find.


Found it....Made in China.    
Thank You for your help!


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> Found it....Made in China.
> Thank You for your help!


I have some Made in China bags and they are great bags! Made in US doesn't necessarily mean better. Many posted about improvements-for instance straighter, even stitching. So love your bag!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Unsure what color we have here, but took a photo of it next to my wine Nikki.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> Unsure what color we have here, but took a photo of it next to my wine Nikki.


They both look wine to me. Hmm what inside lining does the bag have?


----------



## jennalovesbags

jennalovesbags said:


> Unsure what color we have here, but took a photo of it next to my wine Nikki.


Also, it’s snowing and dark here so, photos aren’t great.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Unsure what color we have here, but took a photo of it next to my wine Nikki.


They're both so pretty...I assume wine is on the right??


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> They're both so pretty...I assume wine is on the right??


Yes! They are both very pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

They could both be wine as Carrie said. Or one could be deep red. Deep red had the same dye as wine, but goatskin was used and took the dye differently.


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> They could both be wine as Carrie said. Or one could be deep red. Deep red had the same dye as wine, but goatskin was used and took the dye differently.


I agree it looks very very close to my deep red beau


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Unsure what color we have here, but took a photo of it next to my wine Nikki.


Are the textures different?


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Are the textures different?


The new one isn’t glazed so it’s not wine.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> They both look wine to me. Hmm what inside lining does the bag have?


Stripes


----------



## jennalovesbags

Here’s the listing with slightly better photos. https://posh.mk/ogekzSkPubb


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> Here’s the listing with slightly better photos. https://posh.mk/ogekzSkPubb


I am positive that is deep red


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> I am positive that is deep red


Interesting! Whatever it is, it's lovely. I don't prefer the siggy hw but I will make it work!


----------



## Skittle

@Shelby33 and @Antonia: I am moving the discussion about my black Nikki from the deals thread to this one.

Below is the @Shelby33's Noir Nikki,




and this one is mine.




And a picture of the whole purse:


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> @Shelby33 and @Antonia: I am moving the discussion about my black Nikki from the deals thread to this one.
> 
> Below is the @Shelby33's Noir Nikki,
> 
> View attachment 4964837
> 
> 
> and this one is mine.
> 
> View attachment 4964843
> 
> 
> And a picture of the whole purse:
> View attachment 4964882


And that looks exactly like the one that @Jeepgurl76 posted today!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> And that looks exactly like the one that @Jeepgurl76 posted today!



Yes, I think we have the same bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> Yes, I think we have the same bag!


Did you all solve the mystery?


----------



## Skittle

samfalstaff said:


> Did you all solve the mystery?



I don't know, did we? Looks like we both have a Noir Nikki with OS silver HW?


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> I don't know, did we? Look like we both have a Noir Nikki with OS silver HW?


Yes, you and Carrie have the same Noir Nikki in those photo's above....but the other Nikki that she just bought is SW.  I think Carrie should post side by side photo's of the 2 bags next to each other when she gets her SW Nikki so we can really see the difference in the leather!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Yes, you and Carrie have the same Noir Nikki in those photo's above....but the other Nikki that she just bought is SW.  I think Carrie should post side by side photo's of the 2 bags next to each other when she gets her SW Nikki so we can really see the difference in the leather!!



That would be great!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, you and Carrie have the same Noir Nikki in those photo's above....but the other Nikki that she just bought is SW.  I think Carrie should post side by side photo's of the 2 bags next to each other when she gets her SW Nikki so we can really see the difference in the leather!!


Yes, that is the Noir with silver HW which is very hard to find! Congrats on having such a beautiful Nikki!!!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Interesting! Whatever it is, it's lovely. I don't prefer the siggy hw but I will make it work!


Oh the deep red is beautiful and goat skin!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, that is the Noir with silver HW which is very hard to find! Congrats on having such a beautiful Nikki!!!



Thank you! It's not so rare anymore, since we have two within our small group.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Thank you! It's not so rare anymore, since we have two within our small group.


Well they were only available at sample sales, so not easy to find especially now.


----------



## beeb

Who is this gal?!

Edit: file attachment failed, sorry for the link! https://cf-assets-thredup.thredup.com/assets/251068457/retina.jpg


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> Who is this gal?!
> 
> Edit: file attachment failed, sorry for the link! https://cf-assets-thredup.thredup.com/assets/251068457/retina.jpg


I am not sure, it looks like a variation of the Flame Satchel?


----------



## jennalovesbags

beeb said:


> Who is this gal?!
> 
> Edit: file attachment failed, sorry for the link! https://cf-assets-thredup.thredup.com/assets/251068457/retina.jpg



I think this has dash lining, but not sure of the name.


----------



## Shelby33

beeb said:


> Who is this gal?!
> 
> Edit: file attachment failed, sorry for the link! https://cf-assets-thredup.thredup.com/assets/251068457/retina.jpg


Here is another Flame Satchel


----------



## LipglossedX

Decided to take a chance on this grey Nikki today. Seller assured me it was in great shape so fingers crossed it was worth the money lol. Can anyone identify which grey she is by the [not the best lighting] photos??









						REBECCA MINKOFF - Gray And Silver Hobo Bag  | eBay
					

<p>REBECCA MINKOFF - Gray And Silver Hobo Bag. The bag is in excellent condition doesn’t look like it was used much. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Decided to take a chance on this grey Nikki today. Seller assured me it was in great shape so fingers crossed it was worth the money lol. Can anyone identify which grey she is by the [not the best lighting] photos??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REBECCA MINKOFF - Gray And Silver Hobo Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>REBECCA MINKOFF - Gray And Silver Hobo Bag. The bag is in excellent condition doesn’t look like it was used much. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I don't know the color, there were so many greys. But bags with that lining in my experience are really nice, I've had two of them.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know the color, there were so many greys. But bags with that lining in my experience are really nice, I've had two of them.



Bit of a gamble purchase but I've been wanting to add a grey bag and to try out a Nikki so we will see!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Decided to take a chance on this grey Nikki today. Seller assured me it was in great shape so fingers crossed it was worth the money lol. Can anyone identify which grey she is by the [not the best lighting] photos??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REBECCA MINKOFF - Gray And Silver Hobo Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>REBECCA MINKOFF - Gray And Silver Hobo Bag. The bag is in excellent condition doesn’t look like it was used much. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I am pretty sure this is "thunder grey" from around 2009.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I am pretty sure this is "thunder grey" from around 2009.



Thanks! I'll post photos once it (finally) arrives... I am super curious to see it.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! I'll post photos once it (finally) arrives... I am super curious to see it.


I am too!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I am too!!



Mystery Nikki arrived finally! It does have some minor undisclosed water spots so that was a slight bummer but very thick and squishy bag. Here's just a quick photo to show the metallic aspect of the color. It does look kind of different in different lights.

Edit: It's really overcast today so not a good day for photos but the color reminds me of pencil lead.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Mystery Nikki arrived finally! It does have some minor undisclosed water spots so that was a slight bummer but very thick and squishy bag. Here's just a quick photo to show the metallic aspect of the color. It does look kind of different in different lights.
> 
> Edit: It's really overcast today so not a good day for photos but the color reminds me of pencil lead.
> 
> View attachment 4975950


It's beautiful, I don't know if I've ever seen that color-are you happy with it?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> It's beautiful, I don't know if I've ever seen that color-are you happy with it?



The water spots are kind of a disappointment but the rest of the bag is in great shape and I do like the color. It only looks metallic in some lights so it's interesting. The seller said they'd take it back but I keep staring at it and squishing it so I think it's probably staying lol


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> The water spots are kind of a disappointment but the rest of the bag is in great shape and I do like the color. It only looks metallic in some lights so it's interesting. The seller said they'd take it back but I keep staring at it and squishing it so I think it's probably staying lol


Are the water spots only on one side?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Are the water spots only on one side?



Yeah, just one side. It looks like a water bottle leaked in it. Using some Apple Conditioner helped a little but there may be a better one. Any suggestions?


----------



## catweazle

I found this bag and I like the look of it. But I'm new to the brand and not sure whether it's authentic. Can you help? Also price wise: are 100€ okay? https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

catweazle said:


> I found this bag and I like the look of it. But I'm new to the brand and not sure whether it's authentic. Can you help? Also price wise: are 100€ okay? https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
> Thank you!


Hi there....it looks fine to me.  Can you tell us what 100€ is in USD??


----------



## catweazle

Antonia said:


> Hi there....it looks fine to me.  Can you tell us what 100€ is in USD??


Oh, that's great to hear, thank you  100€ are 120 USD. What do you think?


----------



## Antonia

catweazle said:


> Oh, that's great to hear, thank you  100€ are 120 USD. What do you think?


That's not bad considering the original cost is probably $600.  Are you able to make any offers?  If so, try a lower number...you never know, they might take it!!  Good luck!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Yeah, just one side. It looks like a water bottle leaked in it. Using some Apple Conditioner helped a little but there may be a better one. Any suggestions?


If it really bothers you, you could try to cover it with some of the colored shoe creams, but where yours has a hint of metallic I don't know if you'd find a good match. I would just wear that side facing my body and enjoy the bag!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> If it really bothers you, you could try to cover it with some of the colored shoe creams, but where yours has a hint of metallic I don't know if you'd find a good match. I would just wear that side facing my body and enjoy the bag!



Yeah, it's on the side where I've posted photos so it does blend in mostly. I've decided to just accept it as a little bit of "character".


----------



## catweazle

Antonia said:


> That's not bad considering the original cost is probably $600.  Are you able to make any offers?  If so, try a lower number...you never know, they might take it!!  Good luck!!
> 
> 
> Antonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not bad considering the original cost is probably $600.  Are you able to make any offers?  If so, try a lower number...you never know, they might take it!!  Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely give it a try. I like negotiating the price,  though I'm not really good at it.
Click to expand...


----------



## JenJBS

Is this possibly a Cranberry? @Shelby33 

Rebecca Minkoff Bags | Rebecca Minkoff Original Rare Mini Nikki | Poshmark


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> Is this possibly a Cranberry? @Shelby33
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Bags | Rebecca Minkoff Original Rare Mini Nikki | Poshmark


Wine Nikki


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Nikki



Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!



I have this bag. I struggle with how stiff the leather is and the siggy lining.


----------



## jennalovesbags

And it’s gone! For $180. Wild


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> And it’s gone! For $180. Wild


That wine Nikki ahh so beautiful though


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Is this possibly a Cranberry? @Shelby33
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Bags | Rebecca Minkoff Original Rare Mini Nikki | Poshmark


It looks like wine to me. Cranberry is not as glossy.


----------



## shesnochill

JenJBS said:


> Is this possibly a Cranberry? @Shelby33
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Bags | Rebecca Minkoff Original Rare Mini Nikki | Poshmark




Wow! Mini and with that paisley lining.


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> Wow! Mini and with that paisley lining.



Thank you!


----------



## LipglossedX

This is the light gold color siggy hardware right (or is it darker gold)? Also - any insights into this leather?


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> This is the light gold color siggy hardware right (or is it darker gold)? Also - any insights into this leather?
> 
> View attachment 4993038
> 
> View attachment 4993039
> 
> View attachment 4993040


Yes as to the HW. The siggy HW is definitely a light gold. No clue as to the leather.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> This is the light gold color siggy hardware right (or is it darker gold)? Also - any insights into this leather?
> 
> View attachment 4993038
> 
> View attachment 4993039
> 
> View attachment 4993040


Don’t know on the leather but it looks nice


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Yes as to the HW. The siggy HW is definitely a light gold. No clue as to the leather.





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Don’t know on the leather but it looks nice



Thanks! I figured it was light gold (did sig hardware even come darker?) but the seller wasn't sure. Not super crazy about this lining but I'd be fine if the leather is nice... can't tell what this one is like vs other options.

Edit: If it were you would you prefer trying to find the full size version of this one instead? https://www.therealreal.com/product...inkoff-leather-shoulder-bag-8278a?position=17


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! I figured it was light gold (did sig hardware even come darker?) but the seller wasn't sure. Not super crazy about this lining but I'd be fine if the leather is nice... can't tell what this one is like vs other options.
> 
> Edit: If it were you would you prefer trying to find the full size version of this one instead? https://www.therealreal.com/product...inkoff-leather-shoulder-bag-8278a?position=17


Did you see this on on posh?


			https://posh.mk/W7yzQXsdWdb


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


> This is the light gold color siggy hardware right (or is it darker gold)? Also - any insights into this leather?
> 
> View attachment 4993038
> 
> View attachment 4993039
> 
> View attachment 4993040



It could be Noir? Here's a pic from the reference thread, post #38 if my link doesn't work right






						COLOR: Post pictures of your BLACK bags here ** PICS ONLY
					

My very first MAB...Noir with croc trim and new hardware




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Did you see this on on posh?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/W7yzQXsdWdb



I was looking at that one too! Is the hardware light gold or the darker gold on it? (I usually end up not reaching for the bags with a lot of darker shiny gold hardware to be honest)


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! I figured it was light gold (did sig hardware even come darker?) but the seller wasn't sure. Not super crazy about this lining but I'd be fine if the leather is nice... can't tell what this one is like vs other options.
> 
> Edit: If it were you would you prefer trying to find the full size version of this one instead? https://www.therealreal.com/product...inkoff-leather-shoulder-bag-8278a?position=17



Signature hw is pretty light gold and there are a _few_ bags with silver signature hw. I know silver signature came on charcoal patent MAM/MAB/Nikki, there was a special order wine nikki with silver signature hardware, Ocean Nikki (but I think MAM/MAB had gold!), and the white with black patent trim MAM/MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> I was looking at that one too! Is the hardware light gold or the darker gold on it? (I usually end up not reaching for the bags with a lot of darker shiny gold hardware to be honest)


Hard to tell from the pics but my guess is the darker gold based on other bags I have seen like this.


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> It could be Noir? Here's a pic from the reference thread, post #38 if my link doesn't work right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLOR: Post pictures of your BLACK bags here ** PICS ONLY
> 
> 
> My very first MAB...Noir with croc trim and new hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993182



Thanks! I bet that's it. I have no clue how soft that one was, etc but I'll have to investigate...


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> Signature hw is pretty light gold and there are a _few_ bags with silver signature hw. I know silver signature came on charcoal patent MAM/MAB/Nikki, there was a special order wine nikki with silver signature hardware, Ocean Nikki (but I think MAM/MAB had gold!), and the white with black patent trim MAM/MAB



 OMG wine with silver??


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Did you see this on on posh?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/W7yzQXsdWdb



Ended up making an offer on this other one and the seller accepted. The seller said the hardware seems light gold so we will see what it looks like in person. 

Edit: I should have looked at the sellers page/sales first. I bet she would have taken slightly lower since she's a big reseller.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Any ideas on what this style is called? Did it come in colors without being textured aka lizard?


----------



## laurenrr

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 4994066
> 
> Any ideas on what this style is called? Did it come in colors without being textured aka lizard?


I could be wrong but i think its called ascher. I have seen it in purple snake/lizard and white snake-not sure what other colors/textures it came in


----------



## Antonia

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 4994066
> 
> Any ideas on what this style is called? Did it come in colors without being textured aka lizard?


This bag reminds me of the Alexander Wang Rocco!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> This bag reminds me of the Alexander Wang Rocco!



That's what I was thinking. I didn't even know RM made this...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 4994066
> 
> Any ideas on what this style is called? Did it come in colors without being textured aka lizard?





			https://posh.mk/qZptVGeSXdb


----------



## shesnochill

Very interesting. Same @LipglossedX


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> This is the light gold color siggy hardware right (or is it darker gold)? Also - any insights into this leather?
> 
> View attachment 4993038
> 
> View attachment 4993039
> 
> View attachment 4993040


This is noir, it is lamb and very soft.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> This is noir, it is lamb and very soft.



Thanks! I ended up buying the other less expensive one but I liked the look of that leather online. I was planning to do signature hardware on a black Nikki but this other one may also be light gold too? We will see...


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! I ended up buying the other less expensive one but I liked the look of that leather online. I was planning to do signature hardware on a black Nikki but this other one may also be light gold too? We will see...


You can't go wrong with a black Nikki!


----------



## shesnochill

LipglossedX said:


> This is the light gold color siggy hardware right (or is it darker gold)? Also - any insights into this leather?
> 
> View attachment 4993038
> 
> View attachment 4993039
> 
> View attachment 4993040




Beautiful!!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

I know this thread is meant for bag IDs, can somebody help me ID this jacket. The jacket is tagged as Rebecca Minkoff and I just wanted to know the style. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Antonia

starrynite_87 said:


> I know this thread is meant for bag IDs, can somebody help me ID this jacket. The jacket is tagged as Rebecca Minkoff and I just wanted to know the style. Thanks in advance.


Hopefully someone can help you out....what I would try is take a photo of the photo, then use Google Lens on your phone and it may find the exact coat.  I've done that many times and it's been great.  Sometimes it'll pick something close.  Let me know if Google Lens works!!


----------



## LipglossedX

starrynite_87 said:


> I know this thread is meant for bag IDs, can somebody help me ID this jacket. The jacket is tagged as Rebecca Minkoff and I just wanted to know the style. Thanks in advance.



It's the Aztec Kahlo Coat: https://www.renttherunway.com/shop/designers/rebecca_minkoff/aztec_kahlo_coat


----------



## Jeepgurl76

starrynite_87 said:


> I know this thread is meant for bag IDs, can somebody help me ID this jacket. The jacket is tagged as Rebecca Minkoff and I just wanted to know the style. Thanks in advance.


OMG I love this!! Maybe we should start a clothing thread! I just ordered a blazer  Hope I like it lol.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> OMG I love this!! Maybe we should start a clothing thread! I just ordered a blazer  Hope I like it lol.


Oh which one??  The denim one??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Oh which one??  The denim one??


OMG I wish the denim one! I love Denim  Since being diagnosed with auto immune disorders I have been dropping weight. Until my weight remains steady I didn’t want to purchase yet. So I purchased the the Grace and used the save30 on top of it


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> OMG I wish the denim one! I love Denim  Since being diagnosed with auto immune disorders I have been dropping weight. Until my weight remains steady I didn’t want to purchase yet. So I purchased the the Grace and used the save30 on top of it



Pretty! I need to add some type of non-solid color blazer to my wardrobe.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> OMG I wish the denim one! I love Denim  Since being diagnosed with auto immune disorders I have been dropping weight. Until my weight remains steady I didn’t want to purchase yet. So I purchased the the Grace and used the save30 on top of it


I love it...it will look great with your new Edie's!!  Ok...just be safe!


----------



## starrynite_87

LipglossedX said:


> It's the Aztec Kahlo Coat: https://www.renttherunway.com/shop/designers/rebecca_minkoff/aztec_kahlo_coat


Thank you!!


----------



## LipglossedX

starrynite_87 said:


> Thank you!!



You are welcome! I hunt things down frequently lol


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> It's the Aztec Kahlo Coat: https://www.renttherunway.com/shop/designers/rebecca_minkoff/aztec_kahlo_coat


Great stalking, Lipglossed!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Great stalking, Lipglossed!!



I wonder if online-only personal shoppers exist? That would be super fun.


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please ID this bag I found on PM


----------



## Antonia

starrynite_87 said:


> Can someone please ID this bag I found on PM
> 
> View attachment 5019024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019026


The leather looks amazing on this bag!  I wish I knew the name of it but I'm unfamiliar.


----------



## LipglossedX

starrynite_87 said:


> Can someone please ID this bag I found on PM
> 
> View attachment 5019024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019026



I think it's one of the Flame bags but not sure what exactly it's name is (Quilted Flame maybe?)... here are others I found real quick:









						Rebecca Minkoff Studded Flame Satchel Bood Red  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Studded Flame Satchel Bood Red at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Rebecca Minkoff Studded Flame  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Studded Flame at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Rebecca Minkoff QUILTED FLAME SATCHEL
					

Shop earthsgoddess's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. NWT long strap, studded sided, cheetah print interior and dust cover, key holder inside. I'm moving, so I need to clean out my closet and start my life fresh. Just me and my kids...




					poshmark.com


----------



## starrynite_87

LipglossedX said:


> I think it's one of the Flame bags but not sure what exactly it's name is (Quilted Flame maybe?)... here are others I found real quick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Studded Flame Satchel Bood Red  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Studded Flame Satchel Bood Red at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Studded Flame  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Studded Flame at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff QUILTED FLAME SATCHEL
> 
> 
> Shop earthsgoddess's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. NWT long strap, studded sided, cheetah print interior and dust cover, key holder inside. I'm moving, so I need to clean out my closet and start my life fresh. Just me and my kids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


You are amazing...thank you!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

starrynite_87 said:


> You are amazing...thank you!!!



No problem!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I think it's one of the Flame bags but not sure what exactly it's name is (Quilted Flame maybe?)... here are others I found real quick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Studded Flame Satchel Bood Red  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Studded Flame Satchel Bood Red at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Studded Flame  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Studded Flame at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff QUILTED FLAME SATCHEL
> 
> 
> Shop earthsgoddess's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. NWT long strap, studded sided, cheetah print interior and dust cover, key holder inside. I'm moving, so I need to clean out my closet and start my life fresh. Just me and my kids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Agreed, a version of the Flame but way cooler than any Flame I've ever seen!


----------



## Shelby33

starrynite_87 said:


> Can someone please ID this bag I found on PM
> 
> View attachment 5019024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019026


This bag is so cool!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Agreed, a version of the Flame but way cooler than any Flame I've ever seen!



It is a cool bag! I love studded and edgy bags and accessories!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> It is a cool bag! I love studded and edgy bags and accessories!


You should check out the older Linea Pelle bags!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> You should check out the older Linea Pelle bags!



I used to love their older styles! I had a bag that I think was "inspired" by it or just similar that I used a ton.


----------



## katev

I picked up this used RM Wallet on a Chain at Goodwill a couple of years ago, please help me to identify it. It looks similar to "Cleo Rebecca Minkoff Wallets on a Chain" that I've seen online - but it's not quite the same.

It's really cute but it's not really my style and I've never used it. It's in good shape and I would like to freshen it up and pass it on to a dear friend that loves bright pink clothes and accessories. I am sure she will love it.

Please share your advice for rehabbing this wallet, or direct me to the correct thread for discussing rehab procedures. I've rehabbed a lot of Coach bags but so far no RM bags.

Thanks in advance for your assistance and advice!


----------



## Denverite

katev said:


> I picked up this used RM Wallet on a Chain at Goodwill a couple of years ago, please help me to identify it. It looks similar to "Cleo Rebecca Minkoff Wallets on a Chain" that I've seen online - but it's not quite the same.
> 
> It's really cute but it's not really my style and I've never used it. It's in good shape and I would like to freshen it up and pass it on to a dear friend that loves bright pink clothes and accessories. I am sure she will love it.
> 
> Please share your advice for rehabbing this wallet, or direct me to the correct thread for discussing rehab procedures. I've rehabbed a lot of Coach bags but so far no RM bags.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your assistance and advice!
> 
> View attachment 5026395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026403
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026404



I think the wallet that looks like that (but it’s not exact) is called the passport wallet. Very pretty!!


----------



## katev

Denverite said:


> I think the wallet that looks like that (but it’s not exact) is called the passport wallet. Very pretty!!



Thanks, I found one in coral on ebay; do you know approximately when this style was released? 









						Rebecca Minkoff Coral Wallet On A Chain  | eBay
					

Condition is "Pre-owned".



					www.ebay.com
				




And here is a black one like it that sold on Possmark, they just call it wallet on a chain crossbody bag:









						Rebecca Minkoff wallet on a chain/ crossbody bag
					

Shop kerner5000's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff black leather and gold zipper accent bag.  *wallet on a chain crossbody straps with detachable chain  *envelop style with inside snap closure  *8 card slots 1...




					poshmark.com


----------



## anthrosphere

Anyone know if this is jade? I can't tell due to the poor lightning.









						Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Purse Handbag
					

Shop theritzygift's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Purse Handbag Green Leather This is pre-owned. In very good condition.  A few stains on the exterior sides, not too visible.  Visible stains on the...




					poshmark.com


----------



## Skittle

anthrosphere said:


> Anyone know if this is jade? I can't tell due to the poor lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Purse Handbag
> 
> 
> Shop theritzygift's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Purse Handbag Green Leather This is pre-owned. In very good condition.  A few stains on the exterior sides, not too visible.  Visible stains on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com



The name tag trim is a different color (cream?). Is that normal, or was the purse dyed green?


----------



## LipglossedX

anthrosphere said:


> Anyone know if this is jade? I can't tell due to the poor lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Purse Handbag
> 
> 
> Shop theritzygift's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Purse Handbag Green Leather This is pre-owned. In very good condition.  A few stains on the exterior sides, not too visible.  Visible stains on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com



Not sure but the interior tag is white? Maybe it was dyed?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

anthrosphere said:


> Anyone know if this is jade? I can't tell due to the poor lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Purse Handbag
> 
> 
> Shop theritzygift's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Purse Handbag Green Leather This is pre-owned. In very good condition.  A few stains on the exterior sides, not too visible.  Visible stains on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Looks like the bag was dyed to me. Leather looks nice and soft!


----------



## anthrosphere

Skittle said:


> The name tag trim is a different color (cream?). Is that normal, or was the purse dyed green?





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks like the bag was dyed to me. Leather looks nice and soft!





LipglossedX said:


> Not sure but the interior tag is white? Maybe it was dyed?


Thank you so much for the help, girls!


----------



## afroken

Hi there, can anyone ID the colour of these two Mini MACs? Thanks so much   









						Rebecca Minkoff  - Mini M.A.C. Crossbody Bag
					

Shop rachels583's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Barely worn, in perfect condition  Details: - Genuine leather - Silver hardware - 9”W x 6.5”H x 1.5”D - Adjustable chain strap can be worn cross-body (21” drop) or doubled (14” drop)...




					poshmark.ca
				












						Rebecca Minkoff Bag
					

Shop kareolala's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Luv this one so much I have 2. 1 for me 1 for u  The leather is sooo soft luv it !! Super stylish 2 compliment any outfit !!   ✨Never Worn✨ ✨Excellent Condition✨  Features...  ✨9" W x...




					poshmark.ca


----------



## LipglossedX

afroken said:


> Hi there, can anyone ID the colour of these two Mini MACs? Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff  - Mini M.A.C. Crossbody Bag
> 
> 
> Shop rachels583's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Barely worn, in perfect condition  Details: - Genuine leather - Silver hardware - 9”W x 6.5”H x 1.5”D - Adjustable chain strap can be worn cross-body (21” drop) or doubled (14” drop)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Bag
> 
> 
> Shop kareolala's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Luv this one so much I have 2. 1 for me 1 for u  The leather is sooo soft luv it !! Super stylish 2 compliment any outfit !!   ✨Never Worn✨ ✨Excellent Condition✨  Features...  ✨9" W x...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.ca



Hello! I think the top one is Periwinkle and the bottom one I'm not sure but could be Fire Engine (or True Red)? She usually has a different red every year though so there's a few. You can search more based on the lining though. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## afroken

LipglossedX said:


> Hello! I think the top one is Periwinkle and the bottom one I'm not sure but could be Fire Engine (or True Red)? She usually has a different red every year though so there's a few. You can search more based on the lining though. Hope that helps a little.


Thanks so much! This is very helpful. New to RM here and still learning


----------



## Chanelleno7

Has anyone seen this camera bag before? I love the rust color with the suede finish (I THINK it's suede and not nubuck)! Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Chanelleno7 said:


> Has anyone seen this camera bag before? I love the rust color with the suede finish (I THINK it's suede and not nubuck)! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5053357


I haven’t sorry! This looks cute I really like it


----------



## Chanelleno7

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I haven’t sorry! This looks cute I really like it



I figured it out - it's the Rapture Shoulder Bag, I think in the large size. https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/rapture-large-shoulder-bag-hsp7erhd06-black-s17 Nothing was coming up in google images because it's missing all its tassels!


----------



## afroken

I just received this mini MAC and am wondering if someone could ID the colour for me?   I posted the link here a week ago before purchasing and someone suggested that it might be either fire engine red or true red, however after receiving it I don’t think it’s either. It’s not as saturated, more like a light red if that makes any sense. The photo is an accurate presentation of the colour. Lining is black.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## LipglossedX

afroken said:


> I just received this mini MAC and am wondering if someone could ID the colour for me?   I posted the link here a week ago before purchasing and someone suggested that it might be either fire engine red or true red, however after receiving it I don’t think it’s either. It’s not as saturated, more like a light red if that makes any sense. The photo is an accurate presentation of the colour. Lining is black.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5055618



Maybe Tomato? https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/mini-m-a-c-crossbody-cu19efcx01-tomato

If it has black lining it will probably have an out of stock listing still on the Rebecca Minkoff website since it means it's from the past few years. Sometimes the listing photos aren't 100% accurate to what it looks like in person so it can be hard to tell...


----------



## afroken

LipglossedX said:


> Maybe Tomato? https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/mini-m-a-c-crossbody-cu19efcx01-tomato
> 
> If it has black lining it will probably have an out of stock listing still on the Rebecca Minkoff website since it means it's from the past few years. Sometimes the listing photos aren't 100% accurate to what it looks like in person so it can be hard to tell...


YES!! Thanks for the ID! Tomato looks more like it!


----------



## LipglossedX

afroken said:


> YES!! Thanks for the ID! Tomato looks more like it!



Glad to try to help! Enjoy your new cute red Mini Mac!


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> I just received this mini MAC and am wondering if someone could ID the colour for me?   I posted the link here a week ago before purchasing and someone suggested that it might be either fire engine red or true red, however after receiving it I don’t think it’s either. It’s not as saturated, more like a light red if that makes any sense. The photo is an accurate presentation of the colour. Lining is black.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5055618


Cute! Silver hardware goes so well with the red.


----------



## Rosetao78

Hi,
I was hoping that someone may be able to help me in intendifying this bag.
Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Skittle

Rosetao78 said:


> Hi,
> I was hoping that someone may be able to help me in intendifying this bag.
> Thanks in advance for any replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057035



I googled it and I think that it’s called Jamie crossbody. I think that it’s very cute .


----------



## Rosetao78

Skittle said:


> I googled it and I think that it’s called Jamie crossbody. I think that it’s very cute .


Thank you so much for that. You're obviously better at Googling than I am 
It does look really cute and I'm looking forward to receiving it in a few days.
Thanks again and have a great weekend.
Rose


----------



## Shelby33

katev said:


> I picked up this used RM Wallet on a Chain at Goodwill a couple of years ago, please help me to identify it. It looks similar to "Cleo Rebecca Minkoff Wallets on a Chain" that I've seen online - but it's not quite the same.
> 
> It's really cute but it's not really my style and I've never used it. It's in good shape and I would like to freshen it up and pass it on to a dear friend that loves bright pink clothes and accessories. I am sure she will love it.
> 
> Please share your advice for rehabbing this wallet, or direct me to the correct thread for discussing rehab procedures. I've rehabbed a lot of Coach bags but so far no RM bags.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your assistance and advice!
> 
> View attachment 5026395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026403
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026404


It looks pretty good! You could wipe it down with baby wipes, and if you want to freshen up the color I would use a shoe cream from Kelly's, TRG, Saphir, or Tarrago. You can just Google the color charts, it doesn't have to be an exact match. The shoe creams are available on Amazon. 
Please let me know if you need help with the shoe cream (if you get it).


----------



## katev

Shelby33 said:


> It looks pretty good! You could wipe it down with baby wipes, and if you want to freshen up the color I would use a shoe cream from Kelly's, TRG, Saphir, or Tarrago. You can just Google the color charts, it doesn't have to be an exact match. The shoe creams are available on Amazon.
> Please let me know if you need help with the shoe cream (if you get it).



Thanks so much, I will let you know if I have any questsions!


----------



## Molly0

Can anyone identify this WOC?
It’s a lilac color. (the color doesn’t  photogragh true.)


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Can anyone identify this WOC?
> It’s a lilac color. (the color doesn’t  photogragh true.)
> View attachment 5077430
> View attachment 5077431


Never mind. hahaha 
I found out this little WOC is called “Molly”!  No wonder I like it!


----------



## anthrosphere

Molly0 said:


> Never mind. hahaha
> I found out this little WOC is called “Molly”!  No wonder I like it!


It was meant to be!


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

Hi, is this the right forum/place to ask if my bag is authentic?  I found this "Rebecca Minkoff" at a thrift store.  The leather looks beautiful and quality.  It's super cute with the fringes and braided shoulder strap.  Is it a real bag or a counterfeit? Inside a pocket someone had attached a sticky price tag.  Retail $295.   Here are some photos.  Any help appreciated!


----------



## Shelby33

ConnieinSeattle said:


> Hi, is this the right forum/place to ask if my bag is authentic?  I found this "Rebecca Minkoff" at a thrift store.  The leather looks beautiful and quality.  It's super cute with the fringes and braided shoulder strap.  Is it a real bag or a counterfeit? Inside a pocket someone had attached a sticky price tag.  Retail $295.   Here are some photos.  Any help appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5190368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190370
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190386


Looks good to me! I love that strap! Nice find


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

Shelby33 said:


> Looks good to me! I love that strap! Nice find


Thanks!!


----------



## italianlolita

Hi everyone,

I got this bag on Poshmark. I am picky with RM bags and only like old school bags when the leather was Italian leather prior to fall 2008.

Can anyone provide me with info on this bag? I know it’s a MAB. The lining is floral which I think in 2008, but this bag may be 2009. Is this also the wine color? What year is this bag? I also noticed the small card slot. My 2007 MAB in basket weave has floral lining w the long tassels and my grey matinee has the same.

Please note that this is not intended to ask about authenticity. I would like to know more about the history and color. Thanks.


----------



## LipglossedX

italianlolita said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got this bag on Poshmark. I am picky with RM bags and only like old school bags when the leather was Italian leather prior to fall 2008.
> 
> Can anyone provide me with info on this bag? I know it’s a MAB. The lining is floral which I think in 2008, but this bag may be 2009. Is this also the wine color? What year is this bag? I also noticed the small card slot. My 2007 MAB in basket weave has floral lining w the long tassels and my grey matinee has the same.
> 
> Please note that this is not intended to ask about authenticity. I would like to know more about the history and color. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5268673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268675



Beautiful bag! It looks like the Wine color to me, but others here will probably know more. I'll tag @Shelby33


----------



## italianlolita

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful bag! It looks like the Wine color to me, but others here will probably know more. I'll tag @Shelby33



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Antonia

italianlolita said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got this bag on Poshmark. I am picky with RM bags and only like old school bags when the leather was Italian leather prior to fall 2008.
> 
> Can anyone provide me with info on this bag? I know it’s a MAB. The lining is floral which I think in 2008, but this bag may be 2009. Is this also the wine color? What year is this bag? I also noticed the small card slot. My 2007 MAB in basket weave has floral lining w the long tassels and my grey matinee has the same.
> 
> Please note that this is not intended to ask about authenticity. I would like to know more about the history and color. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5268673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268675


That's gorgeous!!! Looks like wine to me too.


----------



## chaydell

Hi I’m new here. Just discovered this website. I found what looks like a crossbody bag at a thrift store and it’s missing the strap. I searched a lot but I can figure out what style/name this bag has.
The hardware all looks real and the quality of the suede looks very good. It has a few labels inside. One has a QR code that goes to the RM site. The other tells the material content of the bag but is in Spanish. Is this a real RM?

photo album


thank you!!


----------



## LipglossedX

chaydell said:


> Hi I’m new here. Just discovered this website. I found what looks like a crossbody bag at a thrift store and it’s missing the strap. I searched a lot but I can figure out what style/name this bag has.
> The hardware all looks real and the quality of the suede looks very good. It has a few labels inside. One has a QR code that goes to the RM site. The other tells the material content of the bag but is in Spanish. Is this a real RM?
> 
> photo album
> 
> 
> thank you!!




I'm sure it's real but don't know the name of it. Looks like a camera style bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

RM aficionados, what's the name of this lovely tote? I've been googling it, but can't find anything. Thanks in advance!  ETA: it has a zipped pocket in the back, I'm guessing it's a Regan satchel? Not sure about the chain, but I think it wasn't part of the original design but was added later in place of the leather strap?


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> RM aficionados, what's the name of this lovely tote? I've been googling it, but can't find anything. Thanks in advance!  ETA: it has a zipped pocket in the back, I'm guessing it's a Regan satchel? Not sure about the chain, but I think it wasn't part of the original design but was added later in place of the leather strap?
> 
> View attachment 5325713


Not sure...looks like part of the Regan family for sure.


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Not sure...looks like part of the Regan family for sure.


Thank you!


----------



## cathead87

IntheOcean said:


> RM aficionados, what's the name of this lovely tote? I've been googling it, but can't find anything. Thanks in advance!  ETA: it has a zipped pocket in the back, I'm guessing it's a Regan satchel? Not sure about the chain, but I think it wasn't part of the original design but was added later in place of the leather strap?



There is a similar bag listed on Mercari that has a tag calling it a “Large Regan Satchel Tote”:



I’m wondering if they also changed out the whipstitching. The other Regans that I see online have matching whipstitching.

A black one is currently listed on TRR:


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/rebecca-minkoff-regan-handle-bag-cev8d


----------



## IntheOcean

cathead87 said:


> There is a similar bag listed on Mercari that has a tag calling it a “Large Regan Satchel Tote”:
> View attachment 5326078
> 
> 
> I’m wondering if they also changed out the whipstitching. The other Regans that I see online have matching whipstitching.
> 
> A black one is currently listed on TRR:
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/rebecca-minkoff-regan-handle-bag-cev8d


Yeah, I was a bit confused by the chain and the contrast stitching. Thanks for the link to TRR, the 58 Euro price tag is quite a discount!


----------



## Valerie Ong

Hi, can some kind souls here please help me take a look at this bag if it is authentic? I thought all RM mac lining has patterns however this is plain with lines. Your help will be deeply appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Shelby33

Valerie Ong said:


> Hi, can some kind souls here please help me take a look at this bag if it is authentic? I thought all RM mac lining has patterns however this is plain with lines. Your help will be deeply appreciated. Thank you.
> View attachment 5354840
> View attachment 5354842
> View attachment 5354843
> View attachment 5354844
> View attachment 5354845
> View attachment 5354846


Authentic!


----------



## Antonia

I'm still so surprised people think there are fake RM bags.  I mean, I see plenty of 'inspired' faux leather bags yes, but bags that are leather that have her name inside and outside are authentic.  The fakers want to make Chanel, LV and the likes (even MK bags are faked) but never RM (at least, not that I've ever seen anywhere).


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> I'm still so surprised people think there are fake RM bags.  I mean, I see plenty of 'inspired' faux leather bags yes, but bags that are leather that have her name inside and outside are authentic.  The fakers want to make Chanel, LV and the likes (even MK bags are faked) but never RM (at least, not that I've ever seen anywhere).


They fake what’s popular.   Guess that’s saying RM is not worth their time to fake since they don’t consider her “popular.”


----------



## Valerie Ong

Shelby33 said:


> Authentic!


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Valerie Ong

Antonia said:


> I'm still so surprised people think there are fake RM bags.  I mean, I see plenty of 'inspired' faux leather bags yes, but bags that are leather that have her name inside and outside are authentic.  The fakers want to make Chanel, LV and the likes (even MK bags are faked) but never RM (at least, not that I've ever seen anywhere).


There are many fakes in asia. As long as the design is popular, some china man will make replica. Doesnt have to be big brands.


----------



## Chanelleno7

Has anyone ever seen this Rebecca Minkoff? It popped up on The RealReal and I fell in love - unfortunately it sold before I could get my hands on it. Google lens is no help - TRR said it is lambskin.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/rebecca-minkoff-women-s-lambskin-crossbody-bag-e9oqq


----------



## Shelby33

Chanelleno7 said:


> Has anyone ever seen this Rebecca Minkoff? It popped up on The RealReal and I fell in love - unfortunately it sold before I could get my hands on it. Google lens is no help - TRR said it is lambskin.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/rebecca-minkoff-women-s-lambskin-crossbody-bag-e9oqq
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539774
> View attachment 5539775
> View attachment 5539776
> View attachment 5539778


I'm looking but have not seen it yet!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> I'm looking but have not seen it yet!


I can't find this anywhere. Maybe it was a limited edition?


----------



## Chanelleno7

Shelby33 said:


> I can't find this anywhere. Maybe it was a limited edition?


 

I searched "lambskin quilted Rebecca Minkoff bag" and actually just happened to come across one recently sold on Poshmark. It is apparently called the Lenox, I think it came out around 2015! Must not have been around for long.









						Lenox Cross Body Bag on ShopperBoard
					

Shop from Shopbop and all trendiest online stores or blogshops in one app.



					shopperboard.com
				








						Rebecca Minkoff Lenox Crossbody Review and Dynamite OOTD
					






					realizingbeauty.com


----------



## Shelby33

Chanelleno7 said:


> I searched "lambskin quilted Rebecca Minkoff bag" and actually just happened to come across one recently sold on Poshmark. It is apparently called the Lenox, I think it came out around 2015! Must not have been around for long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenox Cross Body Bag on ShopperBoard
> 
> 
> Shop from Shopbop and all trendiest online stores or blogshops in one app.
> 
> 
> 
> shopperboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Lenox Crossbody Review and Dynamite OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realizingbeauty.com


Glad you found it!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Dear RM aficionados, do you know the name of this color and/or the year this Love bag was made? Just picked up this baby and I love it. I had a MAC (mini MAC?) some time ago, but it was a bit _too _mini for me. This one is perfect, though. Fits all of my stuff, even a full-size wallet, with some room to spare. The color is gray, with cool undertone, almost looks like it has a blue tint to it.


----------



## fivezero

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know what bag this is? It looks very familiar to me…kind of has an Elisha shape? Has the dash lining. It's here on Poshmark Canada. Not my listing, etc.!


----------



## Antonia

fivezero said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know what bag this is? It looks very familiar to me…kind of has an Elisha shape? Has the dash lining. It's here on Poshmark Canada. Not my listing, etc.!


First time I've ever seen that style.  It's nice!


----------

